# Erste Wasserkühlung: Tipps und Tricks willkommen



## oldsql.Triso (28. Dezember 2020)

Hi Leute,

_*VORAB: wenn ihr es Leid seid zu antworten auf sowas, lasst es einfach. Ich suche nur Rat für sowas und habe mich bisher nicht lange mit der Materie beschäftigt. Ich habe diverse AiOs installiert, aber sowas noch nicht. Daher seid gnädig und habt Nachsicht!*_

ich wollte schon immer mal eine Wasserkühlung bauen und da die RTX 3090 neben hitzköpfig auch noch laut ist, sollte das mein gegebener Anlass sein. Natürlich will ich das alles auch so ein wenig schick machen, aber nach und nach. Es soll leise als auch effizient sein (und Hingucker) also ein Mittelweg wäre für mich erstmal am besten (Stylepunkte erwünscht, aber nicht notwendig. Ich rede nicht von RGB.).

Das ganze soll in einem Dark Base 700 verbaut werden.

Die CPU: 5800X
Kühler: TechN AM4 - 99€
Alternative: Watercooler heatkiller IV AM4 - 64€
Notiz: Falls jemand bessere im ähnlichen Preissegment hat, immer her damit. Oder lohnt sich so ein 200€ Teil von EKWB

Die GPU: RTX 3090 von Zotac
Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Acryl GPX-N RTX 3090/3080 mit Backplate - 127€
Notiz: Da finde ich aktuell nichts besseres. 

Die Pumpe: D5 NEXT Pumpe - 123€
Notiz: Ich suche was leises und bewährtes. Keine nervigen Geräusche. Soll auf dem Boden des Gehäuses verbaut werden und da werde ich einfache Gummiunterleger zum Entkoppeln bei der Befestigung nutzen.

Die Verschlauchung: 3m Ek Water Blocks EK-Tube ZMT - 15€
Notiz: Ich will bei meinem ersten Versuch nichts wildes nehmen. Auf lange Sicht sollen Hardtubes/Kuperrohr rein.

Die Fittinge: Anschluss gerade G1/4 Zoll AG auf 10mm ID - 5€
Notiz: Ich bräuchte noch wahrscheinlich welche mit Winkel, konnte aber keine finden. Dachte dass das bei diesen EK-Tubes auch vllt doch nicht von Nöten ist.

Die Radiatoren: 2x TX360 Ultrathin Radiator - 146€
Notiz: Ich habe beim Lesen diverser Threads gelesen das dünner, wenn man tendenziell eher einen Kompromiss sucht, etwas "besser" ist. 

Der AGB: Alphacool Eisbecher 150mm Acetal - 53€
Notiz: Da weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, was ich nehmen soll. Es kommt ja quasi vor die Frontplatte beim Gehäuse. Ich habe Möglichkeiten das an der inneren Seitenwand oder am Boden zu verschrauben.

Was brauche ich noch? Als Flüssigkeit wollte ich entweder destilliertes Wasser nehmen oder lohnt sich zum Beispiel dieses Zeug von Corsair Hydro X Series? Ansonsten werde ich vllt noch ein wenig modden, aber erstmal steht der Verbau der Komponenten und Inbetriebnahme im Fokus. Lüfter habe ich noch einige da. 4 Silent Loop 3 und 3 Pure Loop.  

*Wäre es besser ein AGB mit integrierter Pumpe zu nehmen?* Ansonsten bin ich für Rat zu haben. Ich wäre so bei round about 600€. Ich habe kein bestimmtes Budget im Kopf. 

Also falls ihr Anregungen, Hinweise oder Verbesserungen habt, gerne her damit.

Gruß und Dank


----------



## Anthropos (28. Dezember 2020)

Hey, also ich kann dir nur bei ein paar Dingen Tipps geben. Hoffe, das es dir trotzdem weiterhilft:



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Die CPU: 5800X
> Kühler: TechN AM4 - 99€
> Alternative: Watercooler heatkiller IV AM4 - 64€
> Notiz: Falls jemand bessere im ähnlichen Preissegment hat, immer her damit. Oder lohnt sich so ein 200€ Teil von EKWB


Der teure Block von EKWB lohnt nicht. Die beiden von dir genannten Kühlblöcke sind sehr gut. Eine weitere Alternative wäre:
Aquacomputer cuplex kryos NEXT AM4/3000/5000, Acetal/Nickel - 65€
(gibt es auch noch in diversen anderen Ausführungen)



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Die GPU: RTX 3090 von Zotac
> Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Acryl GPX-N RTX 3090/3080 mit Backplate - 127€
> Notiz: Da finde ich aktuell nichts besseres.


Für die 3090 ist (Kühltechnisch) am Besten ein Wasserblock, welcher auch die Backplate aktiv kühlt. Bisher ist mir nur folgende Kühlblock-Kombi bekannnt, welche das leistet:
Aquacomputer kryographics NEXT RTX 3080 / RTX 3090 vernickelte Ausführung - 160€
Aquacomputer - Backplate für kryographics NEXT RTX 3090, aktiv XCS - 48€
Ansonsten ist Watercool noch eine sehr gute Adresse für Kühlblöcke.



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Die Pumpe: D5 NEXT Pumpe - 123€
> Notiz: Ich suche was leises und bewährtes. Keine nervigen Geräusche. Soll auf dem Boden des Gehäuses verbaut werden und da werde ich einfache Gummiunterleger zum Entkoppeln bei der Befestigung nutzen.


Die Pumpe soll sehr gut sein, mehr kann ich dazu (noch) nicht sagen. Zum Entkoppeln wird oft folgendes empfohlen:
Aquacomputer - Shoggy Sandwich
(Ich selbst habe damit noch nicht gearbeitet, aber habe jetzt schon oft gelesen, dass das wohl die Beste Lösung zum Entkoppeln ist.)



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Als Flüssigkeit wollte ich entweder destilliertes Wasser nehmen oder lohnt sich zum Beispiel dieses Zeug von Corsair Hydro X Series?


Es gibt wohl einige, die lediglich mit dest. Wasser kühlen und darauf schwören. Mir persönlich wäre es zu unsicher, da kein Korrosionsschutz mit drin ist. Sehr oft empfohlen wird hier:
Aquacomputer - Double Protect Ultra 
Wenn du die D5 Next als Pumpe nimmst, solltest du definitiv dieses Kühlflüssigkeit nehmen, da du den integrierten Durchflusssensor nur mit dieser Flüssigkeit richtig kalibrieren kannst.

Nein ich arbeite nicht bei Aquacomputer.  (Die machen einfach hochwertige WaKü-Produkte.)
Ansonsten kann ich dir bei Radiatoren Hardware Labs (hohe Verarbeitungsqualität und sehr gute Kühleigenschaften im niedrigen Lüfterdrehbereich) und bei den Anschlüssen Barrow (Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis) empfehlen.


----------



## claster17 (28. Dezember 2020)

Wie stehst du dazu, das Gehäuse aufzuschneiden oder es zu ersetzen? Es ist nämlich das genaue Gegenteil von WaKü-geeignet. Generell sollte man bis auf sehr wenige Ausnahmen einen großen Bogen um bequiet machen, wenn es um effiziente WaKü geht.
Eine Alternative wäre ein externer Radiator, wo das verwendete Gehäuse keine Rolle mehr spielt.

Dann wäre noch die Frage, welches Ziel du genau anstrebst. Soll es nur leise oder gleichzeitig auch kühl sein? Falls letzteres, wie kühl?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (28. Dezember 2020)

@Humanist1986 

Danke für die ausführliche Antwort. Das mit dem Kühler der RTX macht Sinn. Wenn ich jetzt manchmal das Backplate anfasse, verbrenne ich mir fast die Pfoten. Rest übernehme ich so. Muss ich bei der Verschlauchung und bei den Fittingen was beachten?


claster17 schrieb:


> Wie stehst du dazu, das Gehäuse aufzuschneiden oder es zu ersetzen? Es ist nämlich das genaue Gegenteil von WaKü-geeignet. Generell sollte man bis auf sehr wenige Ausnahmen einen großen Bogen um bequiet machen, wenn es um effiziente WaKü geht.
> Eine Alternative wäre ein externer Radiator, wo das verwendete Gehäuse keine Rolle mehr spielt.
> 
> Dann wäre noch die Frage, welches Ziel du genau anstrebst. Soll es nur leise oder gleichzeitig auch kühl sein? Falls letzteres, wie kühl?



Danke für die Antwort. Was ist am Gehäuse auszusetzen? Platz hätte ich in der Front und unterm Deckel für zwei 360er. Platz für Pumpe und AGB sind auch oder? Durch 3 Frontlüfter kommt auch genug ins Gehäuse und einer an der Rückseite und 3 oben pusten das raus. Klar ist der Deckel nicht so super dafür geeignet, aber ne AiO hatte bisher für die CPU gute Dienste geleistet. 

Na was schwebt mir vor... Puh gute Frage. Ich will das die Grafikkarte leiser gekühlt wird. Bis 80 Grad wäre für mich vertretbar. Klar würden mir 70 Grad unter Volllast gefallen, aber vorrangig wäre 80 Grad und leise. Wenn man noch undervoltet, wo ich gerade dran bin, denke ich ist das möglich oder?
Achso. Gehäuse bearbeiten ist kein Problem.


----------



## Anthropos (29. Dezember 2020)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Muss ich bei der Verschlauchung und bei den Fittingen was beachten?


Sorry, kenn mich mit Softtube-Fittingen und Verschlauchung nicht so aus, da ich mein WaKü-Projekt mit Hardtubes mache. Allgemein vielleicht der Tipp, auch an 90°- und 45°-Anschlüsse zu denken. Die können in manchen Situationen sehr hilfreich sein. Beim Schlauch halt drauf achten, dass da so wenig Weichmacher wie möglich drin sind.


oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Was ist am Gehäuse auszusetzen?


Das Problem bei den BQ!-Gehäusen ist, dass die auf _Silent_ getrimmt sind. Das hat zur Folge, dass  Luftein- und -auslässe unterdimensionert sind, worunter der Airflow leidet. Gute WaKü-Gehäuse müssen nicht nur ausreichende Montage-Plätze für Radiatoren haben, sondern einen sehr guten Airflow.
Habe selbst das BQ!-DB900Rev.2 und hab das durch CaseModding bearbeiten lassen, um den Airflow zu verbessern.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (29. Dezember 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Sorry, kenn mich mit Softtube-Fittingen und Verschlauchung nicht so aus, da ich mein WaKü-Projekt mit Hardtubes mache. Allgemein vielleicht der Tipp, auch an 90°- und 45°-Anschlüsse zu denken. Die können in manchen Situationen sehr hilfreich sein. Beim Schlauch halt drauf achten, dass da so wenig Weichmacher wie möglich drin sind.
> 
> Das Problem bei den BQ!-Gehäusen ist, dass die auf _Silent_ getrimmt sind. Das hat zur Folge, dass  Luftein- und -auslässe unterdimensionert sind, worunter der Airflow leidet. Gute WaKü-Gehäuse müssen nicht nur ausreichende Montage-Plätze für Radiatoren haben, sondern einen sehr guten Airflow.
> Habe selbst das BQ!-DB900Rev.2 und hab das durch CaseModding bearbeiten lassen, um den Airflow zu verbessern.


Ich wusste worauf eure Kommentare abzielen, aber meint ihr nicht dass das ausreichend ist? Ein paar Schlitze sind ja im Deckel oben. Klar ist das alles nicht perfekt, aber fürs erste ausreichend?


----------



## Richu006 (29. Dezember 2020)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Für die 3090 ist (Kühltechnisch) am Besten ein Wasserblock, welcher auch die Backplate aktiv kühlt. Bisher ist mir nur folgende Kühlblock-Kombi bekannnt, welche das leistet:
> Aquacomputer kryographics NEXT RTX 3080 / RTX 3090 vernickelte Ausführung - 160€
> Aquacomputer - Backplate für kryographics NEXT RTX 3090, aktiv XCS - 48€
> Ansonsten ist Watercool noch eine sehr gute Adresse für Kühlblöcke.


Kann man machen und ist sicher ein toller Block! Ich mag auch fast alles von Aquacomputer. 
Aber nicht zwingend Notwendig.
Und vorallem schlecht zu bekommen.

Der Alphacool Block ist gar nicht so verkehrt. Und wenns sein muss gibt es DIY Möglichkeiten für Backplate Kühlung. Gerade bei der Alphacool Backplate kann man Problemlos ein RAM Kühler oder sowas drauf klatschen. 
Habe ich bei mir auch so gemacht.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Der AGB: Alphacool Eisbecher 150mm Acetal - 53€
> Notiz: Da weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, was ich nehmen soll. Es kommt ja quasi vor die Frontplatte beim Gehäuse. Ich habe Möglichkeiten das an der inneren Seitenwand oder am Boden zu verschrauben.
> 
> Was brauche ich noch? Als Flüssigkeit wollte ich entweder destilliertes Wasser nehmen oder lohnt sich zum Beispiel dieses Zeug von Corsair Hydro X Series? Ansonsten werde ich vllt noch ein wenig modden, aber erstmal steht der Verbau der Komponenten und Inbetriebnahme im Fokus. Lüfter habe ich noch einige da. 4 Silent Loop 3 und 3 Pure Loop.
> ...


Ich würde ein AGB aus echtglas nehmen. Zb. Aquacomputer Ultilube. Oder Watercool Heatkiller Tube.
Den Eisbecher plexi hatte ich. Gab immer Risse in der Plexiröhre nach einer bestimmten Zeit.

Kühlfüssigkeit macht man mit DP Ultra (egal welche Farbe) nichts falsch. Von allen anderen Farben rate ich ab.

Ansonsten 2x 360 in deinem Gehäuse wird etwas knapp. Und vermutlich nicht leise. Die 3090 sind wahnsinns Heizungen. 

Ich würde wohl direkt auf etwas externes gehen MoRa 420 oder sowas, dann hast du ruhe! (Im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes )


----------



## Sinusspass (29. Dezember 2020)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> _*VORAB: wenn ihr es Leid seid zu antworten auf sowas, lasst es einfach. Ich suche nur Rat für sowas und habe mich bisher nicht lange mit der Materie beschäftigt. Ich habe diverse AiOs installiert, aber sowas noch nicht. Daher seid gnädig und habt Nachsicht!*_


Ist noch früh am Morgen, da gehts noch.  


oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Das ganze soll in einem Dark Base 700 verbaut werden.


Dazu haben die anderen ja schon so einiges geschrieben, was ich genauso sehe. Du verschenkst Kühlleistung, und zwar viel. Das wird locker 10°C wärmer als nötig.


oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Die CPU: 5800X
> Kühler: TechN AM4 - 99€
> Alternative: Watercooler heatkiller IV AM4 - 64€


Kann man beide bedenkenlos nehmen, der weiter oben genannte Kryos Next ist auch ne gute Wahl.


oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Die GPU: RTX 3090 von Zotac
> Alphacool Eisblock Aurora Acryl GPX-N RTX 3090/3080 mit Backplate - 127€
> Notiz: Da finde ich aktuell nichts besseres.


Da gibts auch nicht wirklich was anderes, aber bald gibts den Heatkiller für die Karten mit etwas längerem Pcb wie deine (ich schätze mal) Trinity.


oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Die Pumpe: D5 NEXT Pumpe - 123€
> Notiz: Ich suche was leises und bewährtes. Keine nervigen Geräusche. Soll auf dem Boden des Gehäuses verbaut werden und da werde ich einfache Gummiunterleger zum Entkoppeln bei der Befestigung nutzen.


Dir fehlt ein Deckel für die Pumpe. Das ist nur die eigentliche Pumpe ohne Verkleidung. 
Wenn ich auf deinen Agb schiele, würde ich gleich zu einer Kombination raten.


oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Die Verschlauchung: 3m Ek Water Blocks EK-Tube ZMT - 15€
> Notiz: Ich will bei meinem ersten Versuch nichts wildes nehmen. Auf lange Sicht sollen Hardtubes/Kuperrohr rein.


Du hast da 16/11er Schlauch...


oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Die Fittinge: Anschluss gerade G1/4 Zoll AG auf 10mm ID - 5€
> Notiz: Ich bräuchte noch wahrscheinlich welche mit Winkel, konnte aber keine finden. Dachte dass das bei diesen EK-Tubes auch vllt doch nicht von Nöten ist.


Für 10er Tüllen. Das passt nicht. Entweder du nimmst zu den Tüllen die 16/10er Version des Schlauchs oder aber du nimmst größere Tüllen. 
Ich würde aber gleich zu Schraubanschlüssen greifen, die halten einfach besser. Für die Winkel kannst du auch einfach Adapter nehmen, dann bist du flexibler.


oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Die Radiatoren: 2x TX360 Ultrathin Radiator - 146€
> Notiz: Ich habe beim Lesen diverser Threads gelesen das dünner, wenn man tendenziell eher einen Kompromiss sucht, etwas "besser" ist.


Dünner ist besser bei niedriger Drehzahl, verbraucht wenig Platz und kostet meistens weniger.
Aber: Niedrige Drehzahl fällt bei dir aus, wenn du kein sehr warmes Wasser haben willst.
Dein Gehäuse ist ein Backofen und die GPU eine Heizplatte, die ihresgleichen sucht. In Kombination ist das ziemlich schlecht für die Wassertemperatur, der einzige Weg ist da, es mit dickeren Radiatoren und ordentlich Luftdurchsatz irgendwie zu bändigen. Das ist dann zwar halbwegs kühl, aber weit entfernt von leise. Für eine anständige leise Kühlung brauchst du mehr Fläche und bessere Frischluftzufuhr. Beides in deinem Gehäuse nicht machbar, ohne die Front und den Deckel rauszureißen. Von daher, Mora, anderes Gehäuse oder Casemod. Für den letzten Fall würde ich dann aber zu 30mm dicken Radiatoren raten. Die TX sind mit nur 20mm (damit nur 10mm eigentliche Radiatordicke) wirklich arg dünn. Das gleichen die im niedrigen Drehzahlbereich zwar mit Finnendichte aus, aber gut ist es nicht. 30er sind da besser, denen geht nicht so schnell die Puste aus.


oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Der AGB: Alphacool Eisbecher 150mm Acetal - 53€
> Notiz: Da weiß ich ehrlich gesagt nicht, was ich nehmen soll. Es kommt ja quasi vor die Frontplatte beim Gehäuse. Ich habe Möglichkeiten das an der inneren Seitenwand oder am Boden zu verschrauben.


Gerade in Anbetracht deiner Pumpenwahl würde ich wirklich zu einer Kombination greifen, so viel Platz ist im Gehäuse nicht und ich schätze mal, du willst die D5 Next auch sehen.
Da du ja die Next willst, gleich in Kombination der Ultitube. Den gibts auch in anderen Größen, miss einfach ab, was so in dein Gehäuse passt und was dir am besten gefällt.
Oder aber du nimmst den Heatkillertube, den du dir sogar konfigurieren kannst. Dabei aber auf die Kompatibilität zur D5 achten und das Montagematerial nicht vergessen.


oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Was brauche ich noch? Als Flüssigkeit wollte ich entweder destilliertes Wasser nehmen oder lohnt sich zum Beispiel dieses Zeug von Corsair Hydro X Series?


Nimm einfach Dp Ultra, hat sich über Jahre bewährt, ohne dass es Probleme gab, die auf das Dp Ultra zurückzuführen wären.


oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Ansonsten werde ich vllt noch ein wenig modden, aber erstmal steht der Verbau der Komponenten und Inbetriebnahme im Fokus. Lüfter habe ich noch einige da. 4 Silent Loop 3 und 3 Pure Loop.


Die BeQuiet-Lüfter sind alle nicht die besten, was Luftdurchsatz angeht. Klar sind die richtig leise, aber dafür bewegen sie auch kaum Luft. Nimm am besten Arctic P12.


oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> *Wäre es besser ein AGB mit integrierter Pumpe zu nehmen?*


Ja, dazu hast du ja schon meinen Senf.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (29. Dezember 2020)

Danke für die vielen Antworten/Hinweise @Sinusspass @Richu006 @Humanist1986 (cooles Baujahr btw) und ich versuche jetzt mal das gröbste zusammen zu fassen:

1. Knackpunkt scheint für euch alle das Gehäuse zu sein, aufgrund der schlechteren Airfloweigenschaften. Dem könnte ich entgegen wirken denke ich, indem ich den Deckel und die Front zum Lasercuten bringe. Da kann ja dann eine Schrift/Symbol/Logo/whatever über die Größe der Radiatorflächen drauf sein und somit wäre der größte Knackpunkt gelöst.
2. Externe Radiatoren kommen für mich nicht in Frage, da ich eigentlich kein größeres Gehäuse mehr haben will. Das ist schon das Maximum. Da was für mich ein Rätsel bleibt ist, ob zwei 360er Radis mit der Pumpe es nicht schaffen sollen das Setup zu kühlen und das halbwegs leise. Ich würde dann normale 30er Radiatoren nehmen mit den Silentwings. Dark Base 700 under water Hier scheint es ja auch halbwegs zu funktionieren (ich weiß dass die 2080TI nicht ganz so hungrig ist). Habe ihn mal angeschrieben was die Temps sagen. Bewegen die Silent/Pure Wings so wenig Luftmenge oder weniger Luftmenge bei gleicher Drehzahl oder bei gleicher Lautstärke die gleiche Menge?

3. Ich werde morgen mal einen Überblick der Komponenten machen das ihr dann noch absegnen könnt, wenn ihr wollt. Gerade bei der Verschlauchung mit passenden Schlauch und Fittingen würde ich gerne nochmal Feedback haben. Ich bin immer noch am hadern ob Schraubverschluss oder diese zum Überstülpen. 
4. Pumpe mit AGB wird wohl die beste Lösung an dieser Stelle sein. Kriege ich die Heatkiller Tube auch ohne Streben? Bin eher der Fan ohne diese Streben. Welches Oberteil sollte ich da nutzen bei der Tube? 2xG1/4 oder das "normale". Die Ultitube sieht auch gut aus, aber muss dann mal schauen welche besser verfügbar ist. Versuche so vieles wie möglich bei einem Händler zu bestellen.

Nochmals vielen Dank. Ich werde das noch dieses Jahr bestellen, sodass ich mich im Januar dran setzen kann. Muss bloß schauen wie die Firma das mit den Lasercutten macht und was das kosten soll.


----------



## claster17 (29. Dezember 2020)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Bewegen die Silent/Pure Wings so wenig Luftmenge oder weniger Luftmenge bei gleicher Drehzahl oder bei gleicher Lautstärke die gleiche Menge?


Vor allem wenn sie gegen einen Widerstand arbeiten müssen (z.B. Radiator oder Luftzufuhr in bequiet-Gehäusen), bewegen sie weniger Luft bei mehr Lautstärke. Dem kann man entgegen wirken, indem die Lüfterrahmen abgedichtet werden.


----------



## Sinusspass (29. Dezember 2020)

1. Das wäre eine Lösung, die auch funktioniert. Sobald da ordentliche Öffnungen sind, kann die Luft auch strömen.

2. Kühl und leise ist immer relativ. Der langjährige Waküler sieht das in der Regel anders als der Luküler. Da wird eher in hörbar und nicht hörbar gedacht statt in laut und leise. Davon ausgehend kannst du dir sicher sein, dass bei richtiger Komponentenwahl der PC nicht lauter sein wird als unter Luft, sondern durchaus leiser. Das wird dann natürlich auf Kosten der Temperaturen gehen, für beides reicht die Radiatorfläche nicht. Wieder mal ne typische Waküler-Meinung.
Die bisherige Kühlung schlägt die Wakü allemal und wenn man die Temperaturen nicht deutlich besser als unter Luft haben will, wird das sehr leise werden. Ebenso im Gegenzug, wenn du es nicht leiser haben willst, dann sind teils deutlich bessere Temperaturen möglich. Für beides muss man eben übertreiben. Ein guter Mittelweg wird sich da finden lassen. Du kannst nur sicher davon ausgehen, dass deine CPU womöglich sogar wärmer als vorher wird.

4. Der Heatkillertube braucht die Streben, über die wird die Glasröhre eingespannt. Beim Ultitube wird das eben anders gelöst und er ist der einzige Echtglas-Agb ohne irgendeine Strebe auf dem Markt.
Welches Oberteil du beim HK-Tube nimmst, ist deine Entscheidung, beide haben ihre Vorteile. Der Multiport ist funktionaler für den Kreislaufaufbau und erlaubt auch eine Schlauchführung mit dem Einlass oben, während der normale eben nur den Einlass unten hat. Dafür ist der normale durch die große Öffnung leichter zu befüllen und der Deckel sieht auch besser aus. Ich persönlich würde eigentlich eher zum Ultitube greifen.


----------



## Gsonz (30. Dezember 2020)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch am hadern ob Schraubverschluss oder diese zum Überstülpen.


Ich würde definitiv Schraubverschlüsse nehmen. Das sieht sauber aus und man muss keine Angst haben versehentlich einen Schlauch runterzureißen. Ich habe in meinem PC auch einen kleinen Kreislauf mit Softtubes, wenn du Fragen dazu hast dann her damit


----------



## oldsql.Triso (30. Dezember 2020)

So, morgen mache ich jetzt das Setup fest, hatte bloß etwas viel zu tun. Dann bitte nochmal drüber schauen und ab dafür, Danke. 

@Sinusspass 
Zu deinem zweiten Punkt nochmal: mit geänderter Luftführung, zwei 360 Radiatoren und guten Lüftern ist es nicht möglich CPU und GPU gut und leise zu kühlen? Klar ist das alles subjektiv, aber es kann unter Last ruhig lauter werden, aber eben nicht störend. Unter den Kopfhörern wird ja eh nochmal etwas weggenommen und die Laage ist ca 50cm links von meinem Ohr. Die CPU ist unter Last jetzt schon nicht kühl - bis zu 85 Grad. Die GPU ist gut gekühlt, aber das Backplate eben eher weniger. Ich kann ja mal morgen mit einer App schauen wie laut gerade unter Last meine Grafikkarte wird. Dann hat man ne Zahl. Davon ausgehend kann man ja skalieren.



Gsonz schrieb:


> Ich würde definitiv Schraubverschlüsse nehmen. Das sieht sauber aus und man muss keine Angst haben versehentlich einen Schlauch runterzureißen. Ich habe in meinem PC auch einen kleinen Kreislauf mit Softtubes, wenn du Fragen dazu hast dann her damit


Du könntest mir sagen welche Schläuche du benutzt hast, Fittinge bzw. Schraubverschlüsse und ob ich irgendwas beachten sollte.
Danke nochmal für alle Antworten! 

@Sinusspass 
Zwei 360er Radiatoren würden also keine Verbesserung zu Lautstärke und Kühlung schaffen, aber eine 420er mit einem 360er schaffen das dann? Das klingt irgendwie...


----------



## Gsonz (30. Dezember 2020)

@oldsql.Triso Als Schläuche kommen bei mir die Alphacool AlphaTube HF 16/10 zum Einsatz. Obwohl sie als klar verkauft werden gehen sie eher in Richtung blau, dafür sehen sie nach einem Jahr noch aus wie neu, keine Spuren von Vergilbung o.ä.

Die Fittinge sind ebenfalls aus der Alphacool HF-Serie.

Edit: Was zu beachten ist: Anfangs lassen sich die Fittinge evtl. nicht bis zum Anschlag zudrehen. Nach ein paar Tagen sollte man es dann aber nochmal versuchen, denn der Schlauch gibt mit der Zeit nach und sitzt dann evtl. ziemlich locker. Und wie es andere schon gesagt haben solltest du auch an Winkelstücke denken, extrem enge Radien sind nämlich nicht so gut. Zum einen weil der Schlauch dann viel Spannung/Druck auf die Teile ausübt und zum anderen weil er eben knicken kann.


----------



## Sinusspass (31. Dezember 2020)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Zu deinem zweiten Punkt nochmal: mit geänderter Luftführung, zwei 360 Radiatoren und guten Lüftern ist es nicht möglich CPU und GPU gut und leise zu kühlen? Klar ist das alles subjektiv, aber es kann unter Last ruhig lauter werden, aber eben nicht störend.


Wenn man von der Luftkühlung kommt: Doch klar, der Vorteil ist eindeutig vorhanden. Zumindest bei der GPU. Die wird vermutlich bedeutend kühler laufen. Die CPU vermutlich nicht.
Bei der Wasserkühlung hängt alles an der Wassertemperatur. Da ist es erstmal völlig egal, was damit gekühlt wird, wichtig ist die Abwärme, die in den Kreislauf gelangt. Durch die zugeführte Abwärme und die Kühlleistung der Radiatoren (stark abhängig von der Lüfterdrehzahl) wird dann schließlich die Wassertemperatur bestimmt. Daran hängen dann wieder die Komponententemperaturen. Wenn deine Hardware da 450W reinjagt, wird das Wasser entsprechend warm. Wenn im Vergleich zu vorher (AiO oder gleichstarker Luftkühler) die Radiatorfläche nicht um den gleichen Faktor zugenommen hat wie es die Abwärme getan hat, wird dein Wasser wärmer sein und genau den Temperaturanstieg wird die CPU auch haben. 
Dazu muss man dann sagen, dass die zu kühlende Hardware ordentlich heizt. Du wirst also entweder ziemlich warmes Wasser oder hohe Lüfterdrehzahlen haben. Da du letzteres vorzuziehst, wäre der Griff zu den dünnen XSPC TX die falsche Wahl. Die leisten nur bei wirklich niedrigen Drehzahlen gute Dienste. Was du brauchst, sind dickere Radiatoren, um den Vorteil der höheren Lüfterdrehzahl auch auszunutzen. Bedenke dabei, dass die dann auch wieder bedeutend mehr Platz brauchen, um verbaut zu werden.
Um das zusammenzufassen: Die Radiatorfläche schafft es, die Hardware im Schnitt besser zu kühlen als die vorhandene Luftkühlung. Für den Kostenaufwand....musst du wissen.


oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Zwei 360er Radiatoren würden also keine Verbesserung zu Lautstärke und Kühlung schaffen, aber eine 420er mit einem 360er schaffen das dann? Das klingt irgendwie...


Hab ich so nie geschrieben, ist auch Quatsch.


Gsonz schrieb:


> Als Schläuche kommen bei mir die Alphacool AlphaTube HF 16/10 zum Einsatz. Obwohl sie als klar verkauft werden gehen sie eher in Richtung blau, dafür sehen sie nach einem Jahr noch aus wie neu, keine Spuren von Vergilbung o.ä.


Weichmacherkatastrophe, zumindest als ich sie vor 3 Jahren verwendet habe.


----------



## ursmii (31. Dezember 2020)

nur ein 3700X, aber mach dir selbst ein bild der komponenten und des aufbaus



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


edit: bild 1 mit zusätzlichen infos aufgehübscht
nicht das system in der signatur!!


----------



## P4tze (31. Dezember 2020)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Zu deinem zweiten Punkt nochmal: mit geänderter Luftführung, zwei 360 Radiatoren und guten Lüftern ist es nicht möglich CPU und GPU gut und leise zu kühlen? Klar ist das alles subjektiv, aber es kann unter Last ruhig lauter werden, aber eben nicht störend. Unter den Kopfhörern wird ja eh nochmal etwas weggenommen und die Laage ist ca 50cm links von meinem Ohr. Die CPU ist unter Last jetzt schon nicht kühl - bis zu 85 Grad. Die GPU ist gut gekühlt, aber das Backplate eben eher weniger. Ich kann ja mal morgen mit einer App schauen wie laut gerade unter Last meine Grafikkarte wird. Dann hat man ne Zahl. Davon ausgehend kann man ja skalieren.



Also mit zwei *dünnen* 360er Radiatoren sollte das ganze schon am Limit sein, zumindest wenn es leise sein soll. Ich habe selbst zwei *dicke *360er Radiatoren und bin von einer 1080ti auf eine 3090 gewechselt. Der Unterschied in der Wärmeentwicklung war deutlich spürbar und  die Lüfter müssen wirklich arbeiten (ca. 1200rpm) um die Wasser Temperatur unter 39° zu halten. Das Temperaturdelta unter Last mit dem EK- Block beträgt bei meiner 3090 übrigens ca. 15 Grad.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (31. Dezember 2020)

P4tze schrieb:


> Also mit zwei *dünnen* 360er Radiatoren sollte das ganze schon am Limit sein, zumindest wenn es leise sein soll. Ich habe selbst zwei *dicke *360er Radiatoren und bin von einer 1080ti auf eine 3090 gewechselt. Der Unterschied in der Wärmeentwicklung war deutlich spürbar und  die Lüfter müssen wirklich arbeiten (ca. 1200rpm) um die Wasser Temperatur unter 39° zu halten. Das Temperaturdelta unter Last mit dem EK- Block beträgt bei meiner 3090 übrigens ca. 15 Grad.



39 Grad im Idle wären doch okay. Und unter Last gerne 70 Grad. 1200 RPM bei guten Lüftern ist aber immer noch nicht störend, sondern eher okay. Die Zotac dreht halt so dermaßen auf, dass es störend ist. Ich komm mit Lautstärke durchaus klar, aber nicht wenn es wirklich merklich hörbar unter den Kopfhörern ist. Sind zwar nur halboffene, aber trotzdem schirmen die recht stark ab.


ursmii schrieb:


> nur ein 3700X, aber mach dir selbst ein bild der komponenten und des aufbaus
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist gut, dann weiß ich ja wie die Verschlauchung aussehen könnte. War die CPU-Temp unter Last? Das wäre zum Beispiel für mich okay, da ich den 5800X nicht übertakten werde. Lautstärke wäre mal interessant. Sind die NB eLoops gut?


Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wenn man von der Luftkühlung kommt: Doch klar, der Vorteil ist eindeutig vorhanden. Zumindest bei der GPU. Die wird vermutlich bedeutend kühler laufen. Die CPU vermutlich nicht.
> Bei der Wasserkühlung hängt alles an der Wassertemperatur. Da ist es erstmal völlig egal, was damit gekühlt wird, wichtig ist die Abwärme, die in den Kreislauf gelangt. Durch die zugeführte Abwärme und die Kühlleistung der Radiatoren (stark abhängig von der Lüfterdrehzahl) wird dann schließlich die Wassertemperatur bestimmt. Daran hängen dann wieder die Komponententemperaturen. Wenn deine Hardware da 450W reinjagt, wird das Wasser entsprechend warm. Wenn im Vergleich zu vorher (AiO oder gleichstarker Luftkühler) die Radiatorfläche nicht um den gleichen Faktor zugenommen hat wie es die Abwärme getan hat, wird dein Wasser wärmer sein und genau den Temperaturanstieg wird die CPU auch haben.
> Dazu muss man dann sagen, dass die zu kühlende Hardware ordentlich heizt. Du wirst also entweder ziemlich warmes Wasser oder hohe Lüfterdrehzahlen haben. Da du letzteres vorzuziehst, wäre der Griff zu den dünnen XSPC TX die falsche Wahl. Die leisten nur bei wirklich niedrigen Drehzahlen gute Dienste. Was du brauchst, sind dickere Radiatoren, um den Vorteil der höheren Lüfterdrehzahl auch auszunutzen. Bedenke dabei, dass die dann auch wieder bedeutend mehr Platz brauchen, um verbaut zu werden.
> Um das zusammenzufassen: Die Radiatorfläche schafft es, die Hardware im Schnitt besser zu kühlen als die vorhandene Luftkühlung. Für den Kostenaufwand....musst du wissen.
> ...



Der Kostenaufwand ist sekundär, da einfach die aktuelle Luftkühlung als auch die AiO nicht wirklich taugen und störend ist (Pumpe klackert, . 30er Radiatoren sind möglich. Mir ist die Sache an sich klar, aber es gibt ja auch Lüfter die selbst bei 1200 RPM relativ akzeptabel sind und im Idle brauch ich zum Beispiel gar nicht so viel Drehzahl. Wie gesagt sind beim wirklichen Gamen auch die Kopfhörer gut isolierend. Ich muss unter Last keine 50 Grad erreichen, ich will die 70 Grad leiser und stabiler halten als aktuell (und die Backplate). Die CPU rasselt aktuell bis 85 Grad. 10 Grad weniger und das wäre super.

Ich stell mal im Laufe des Neujahrs alles zusammen  

Falls wir uns bis dahin nicht hören, aber auch so, wünsche ich allen Beteiligten und allen anderen, ein frohes gesundes neues Jahr!


----------



## Sinusspass (31. Dezember 2020)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> 39 Grad im Idle wären doch okay. Und unter Last gerne 70 Grad.


Wassertemperatur? Ganz und gar nicht! Die Werte von @P4tze waren aus dem Lastbetrieb. 39°C sind unter Last auch ganz ok, dann ist die GPU bei 55°C und die CPU bei einem höheren Wert, der dann auch wieder über der Wassertemperatur ist. Wenn du 70°C Wasser unter Last hättest, wäre die GPU bei stolzen 85°C und die CPU würde ganz sicher drosseln. Realistisch wirst du mit den angedachten Drehzahlen auch irgendwo um 40°C Wasser unter Last rauskommen. Lastwerte sind ohnehin die einzigen, die wichtig sind. Im Idle sind die Werte immer niedriger als unter Last, die können also egal sein.


oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Sind die NB eLoops gut?


Ja, aber im 120er-Segment sind die Arctic P12 und die Nocua A12x25 noch besser.


oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Die CPU rasselt aktuell bis 85 Grad. 10 Grad weniger und das wäre super.


Deine AiO ist ausblasend im Deckel verbaut, oder?
Da wären (erst recht mit Luft im Kreislauf) solche Temperaturen leider normal, weil die ganze Abwärme der Grafikkarte durch den Radi geht. Aber auch mit der custom Wakü solltest du bei der CPU keine Wunder erwarten. 7nm Ryzens laufen immer heiß, da kann man machen, was man will. Ist aber ohnehin so gewollt von AMD.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (31. Dezember 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wassertemperatur? Ganz und gar nicht! Die Werte von @P4tze waren aus dem Lastbetrieb. 39°C sind unter Last auch ganz ok, dann ist die GPU bei 55°C und die CPU bei einem höheren Wert, der dann auch wieder über der Wassertemperatur ist. Wenn du 70°C Wasser unter Last hättest, wäre die GPU bei stolzen 85°C und die CPU würde ganz sicher drosseln. Realistisch wirst du mit den angedachten Drehzahlen auch irgendwo um 40°C Wasser unter Last rauskommen. Lastwerte sind ohnehin die einzigen, die wichtig sind. Im Idle sind die Werte immer niedriger als unter Last, die können also egal sein.


Ich meinte nicht die Wassertemperatur,


Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ja, aber im 120er-Segment sind die Arctic P12 und die Nocua A12x25 noch besser.


Okay, dann werden die Silent Loops ersetzt, keine Frage.


Sinusspass schrieb:


> Deine AiO ist ausblasend im Deckel verbaut, oder?
> Da wären (erst recht mit Luft im Kreislauf) solche Temperaturen leider normal, weil die ganze Abwärme der Grafikkarte durch den Radi geht. Aber auch mit der custom Wakü solltest du bei der CPU keine Wunder erwarten. 7nm Ryzens laufen immer heiß, da kann man machen, was man will. Ist aber ohnehin so gewollt von AMD.


Glaube aber bei der AiO ist Luft drin UND das Gehäuse ist noch unbearbeitet. Habe die schon fast 3 Jahre im Betrieb und nie was dran gemacht um ehrlich zu sein. Wie gesagt, wenn die Lautstärke der GPU einfach runter geht und die Temps der CPU meintwegen nur leicht fallen und die Temps der GPU dafür stabil bleiben bei 70 bis 75Grad unter Last (und vor allem die Backplate auch mal was tut), dann bin ich zufrieden. Ich erwarte auch keine Wunder an sich, aber ich habe einfach Interesse und versuche die Komponenten so zu wählen, dass ich wenigstens einen gewissen "Mehrwert" habe.
Und wenn sag ich mal die Kühlung der CPU wirklich zu schlecht aus, klopp ich das aus dem Kühlkreis raus und setze einen vernünftigen Luftkühler ein, was aber nicht mein Ziel ist.


----------



## P4tze (31. Dezember 2020)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wassertemperatur? Ganz und gar nicht! Die Werte von @P4tze waren aus dem Lastbetrieb. 39°C sind unter Last auch ganz ok, dann ist die GPU bei 55°C und die CPU bei einem höheren Wert,


So ist es. Die Temperaturen bezogen sich auf Lastbetrieb. Je nach Spiel geht bei mir die CPU Temperatur auch mal auf 70 Grad hoch. Die neuen Ryzen können richtige Hitzköpfe sein.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (31. Dezember 2020)

P4tze schrieb:


> So ist es. Die Temperaturen bezogen sich auf Lastbetrieb. Je nach Spiel geht bei mir die CPU Temperatur auch mal auf 70 Grad hoch. Die neuen Ryzen können richtige Hitzköpfe sein.


70 Grad bei halbwegs angenehmer Geräuschkulisse ist vollkommen i.O, für mich.


----------



## ursmii (1. Januar 2021)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Das ist gut, dann weiß ich ja wie die Verschlauchung aussehen könnte. War die CPU-Temp unter Last? Das wäre zum Beispiel für mich okay, da ich den 5800X nicht übertakten werde. Lautstärke wäre mal interessant. Sind die NB eLoops gut?


die temperaturen im siehst du im bild 3. da waren 11 threads zu 100% ausgelastet
mit den lüftern bin ich zufrieden, sie laufen störungsfrei.
die lautstärke ist akzeptabel. unten 2 bilder, aufgenommen im abstand von 50cm mit iOS-Spectrum, einer app die natürlich jeglicher high-tech messung entbehrt  , aber vielleicht als "illustration" genügt.
die frequenzen sind eher im, für mich angenehmen, tiefen bereich, also keinerlei jaulen oder tschirpen



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## BlubberLord (2. Januar 2021)

Da es hier soviel hieß es gäbe kaum Blöcke außer alphacool erlaube ich mir mal eine andere Seite zu verlinken mit einer sehr guten und vollständigen Übersicht an Wasserblöcken für die nVidia Ampere-Serie:
https://hardware-helden.de/rtx-3000-wasserkuehler-stand-der-dinge/


----------



## Richu006 (2. Januar 2021)

BlubberLord schrieb:


> Da es hier soviel hieß es gäbe kaum Blöcke außer alphacool erlaube ich mir mal eine andere Seite zu verlinken mit einer sehr guten und vollständigen Übersicht an Wasserblöcken für die nVidia Ampere-Serie:
> https://hardware-helden.de/rtx-3000-wasserkuehler-stand-der-dinge/


Die Blöcke gibts theortisch schon... sie sind einfach gefühlt noch schwerer zu bekommen als die GPU's selbst.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (2. Januar 2021)

Frohes gesundes neues!

_*Update: Ich habe ein kleines Problem festgestellt mit den Radiatoren, daher muss die Inneren beim 700er drehen, sodass die CPU und RAM unten sind und die GPU quasi über Kopf steht. Dann habe ich mehr Platz für 30er Radiatoren in Front und Top.*_

Hier jetzt mal die Komponenten:

CPU: Heatkiller IV Pro
Preis: 65€ bis 90€
Frage: Da gibt es die Varianten Acryl bis Black Copper und da die Frage, macht sich es etwas bezahlt wenigstens Copper oder Copper-NI gegenüber der Acryl-Variante zu nehmen. In der Theorie schon, aber auch praktisch?

GPU: XL - ACRYL NI ARGBHEATKILLER V FOR RTX 3080/3090
Preis: 165€
GPU-Backplate: HEATKILLER V EBC
Preis: 36€
Kompatibilität: Liste

Radiator: EK-CoolStream PE 360 180€ oder NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper 160€
Notiz: Da bin ich immer noch nicht ganz sicher. Wenn ich die Sachen auf "links drehe", können auch 41mm Radiatoren wie der XSPC RX360 passen.

AGB + Pumpe: Aquacomputer ULTITUBE D5 150 PRO 201€

Schlauch: Alphacool Schlauch AlphaTube HF 14€

Fittinge: gerade
10x EK Water Blocks EK-STC Classic 41€,
2x 90° EKWB EK-AF Classic Angled 90° 12€,
2x 45° EKWB EK-AF Classic Angled 45° 12€.

Flüssigkeit: 1L Aqua Computer Double Protect Ultra 8€

Optional Lüfter: 6x Artic P12 PWM 42€

In Summe: 759€ (ohne Lüfter, teuerster Heatkiller IV Pro und der CoolStream Radi)


Fehlt noch was? Oder Änderungswünsche?


BlubberLord schrieb:


> Da es hier soviel hieß es gäbe kaum Blöcke außer alphacool erlaube ich mir mal eine andere Seite zu verlinken mit einer sehr guten und vollständigen Übersicht an Wasserblöcken für die nVidia Ampere-Serie:
> https://hardware-helden.de/rtx-3000-wasserkuehler-stand-der-dinge/


Der Alphacool sieht optisch echt noch besser aus. Überlege ob ich diesen nehme anstatt des Heatkillers... Der wurde auch von Igor sehr gelobt in seinem Review.


----------



## BlubberLord (2. Januar 2021)

@oldsql.Triso Gut, die Optik ist natürlich Geschmackssache – funktionieren tun sie alle. Den von Alphacool habe ich Vorgestern, 62 Tage nach Bestellung, auch tatsächlich erhalten 
Das war deutlich länger als die 3090 gebraucht hat^^ Aber einige Blöcke sind eben auch mal schnell verfügbar.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (2. Januar 2021)

BlubberLord schrieb:


> @oldsql.Triso Gut, die Optik ist natürlich Geschmackssache – funktionieren tun sie alle. Den von Alphacool habe ich Vorgestern, 62 Tage nach Bestellung, auch tatsächlich erhalten
> Das war deutlich länger als die 3090 gebraucht hat^^ Aber einige Blöcke sind eben auch mal schnell verfügbar.


Schon die Temps gesichtet?


----------



## BlubberLord (3. Januar 2021)

@oldsql.Triso Vom alphacool-Block habe ich selber leider noch keine Daten.
Igor's Lab hat ein ausführliches Review zum alphacool Block gemacht - auf der 3080 zwar aber mit einem BIOS bei 340 Watt Stromverbrauch. Da war das Delta T zum Wasser gerade mal 9 K. Speicher war wohl auch i.O., bei den VRMs ließ sich auf der 3080 wohl noch was optimieren mit anders verteilten Pads.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (6. Januar 2021)

@Sinusspass @BlubberLord @Richu006 @ursmii @P4tze @Gsonz 

Hat hierzu einer noch ne Meinung:

CPU: Heatkiller IV Pro
Preis: 65€ bis 90€
Frage: Da gibt es die Varianten Acryl bis Black Copper und da die Frage, macht sich es etwas bezahlt wenigstens Copper oder Copper-NI gegenüber der Acryl-Variante zu nehmen. In der Theorie schon, aber auch praktisch?

Oder zum Build im Allgemeinen. Bin im Verzug, ich weiß ^^


----------



## Sinusspass (6. Januar 2021)

Die Acryl-Variante hat ihre Gewinde im Acryl, die Metallversion im Metall. Das ist der entscheidende Unterschied. Bei letzterer kannst du die Anschlüsse so fest einschrauben, wie du willst, das ist dem Material egal. Bei Acryl muss man vorsichtiger sein, auch wenn Watercool im Verhältnis zu anderen Firmen sehr gutes Material verbaut. Wenn man die Anschlüsse wie üblich mit 2 Fingern verschraubt, ist man auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## ursmii (6. Januar 2021)

ich habe Copper-NI für die CPU aus genau dem grunde genommen, den @Sinusspass geschrieben hat.
ich trau acryl nicht und habe es bis jetzt auch nur im Graka-kühler verbauen müssen, weil es dort keine andere variante gab.
mein AGB ist aus glas wie ich im bild oben eingezeichnet habe


----------



## Richu006 (6. Januar 2021)

Hätte auch gesagt Kühlungstechnisch nimmt sich das nix.

Das mit den Schrauben stimmt. 

Bei Plexi sieht man auch allfällige Verunreinigungen. Zumindest bei klarer Kühlflüssigkeit.

Ob das jetzt ein Vor oder ein Nachteil ist, muss jeder für sich entscheiden. 
Ich habe immer viel plexi verbaut. Und werde dann vom kleinsten Partikel welches sich irgendwo verfängt (ohne Einfluss auf die performance) schon übelst getriggert. 

Dachte schob häuffig das ich vielleicht besser nicht plexi genommen hätte xD. Weil was man nicht weis stört einem dann auch nicht :p


----------



## P4tze (6. Januar 2021)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Hätte auch gesagt Kühlungstechnisch nimmt sich das nix.
> 
> Das mit den Schrauben stimmt.
> 
> Bei Plexi sieht man auch allfällige Verunreinigungen. Zumindest bei klarer Kühlflüssigkeit.


So ist es dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Monkkey (7. Januar 2021)

Hi, wollte auch mal meinen Senf dazugeben.

Ich persönlich kann dir nur Radiatoren von Bykski ans Herz legen. Die sind günstig und top verarbeitet. Hab 3x360/30 in meinem Gehäuse und verschiedene Tests zeigen auch, dass die ganz oben mitspielen. Von der Firma kannst auch die Fittinge nehmen. Hab zwar die für Hardtubes, aber macht Qualitativ keinen Unterschied.

Die Pumpe mit AGB ist Top, hab ich auch us bin sehr zufrieden, arbeitet sehr leiste und ist bei mir nur mit den Rubberpins entkoppelt. Pumpe läuft bei mir im Idle bei 5%(2100rpm), wenn ich Zocke stell ich sie auf 60%, dann ist sie magical hörbar, wenn’s absolute leise ist ( Nachts um 3 Uhr). Lüfter laufen bei mir mit ca. 670rpm, 

Alpacool hat wirklich Top Kühler hab meinen GPU Kühler von denen und die Karte hat noch nie 45Grad unter Last gesehen (RX 5700XT leicht OC). 

CPU Kühler ist bei mir auch von Bykski hätte aber fast den neuen von Alphacool genommen, hab aber bei Bykski Prozente bekommen und den Kühler dann mit gekauft.

ich würde mir aber ein besseres passendes Gehäuse kaufen wo du ordentlich Platz für alles hast. Hier mal mein SetUP


----------



## IICARUS (7. Januar 2021)

Die GPU-Kühler von Bykski sind auch ganz ok und kühlen auch gut.


----------



## Richu006 (7. Januar 2021)

Denke Prinzipiell kann man bei den Kühlerblöcken kaufen was einem gefällt.

So ein Wasserkühlblock ist halt keine technische Höchstleistung... es sind keine mechanischen oder elektrischen Komponente verbaut (ausser LED's) welche kaputt gehen könnte.

Am Ende ists ein Metall welches auf nen Die geklatscht wird, wo etwas Wasser durch läuft.

Das funktioniert auch bei den meisten billigen Produkten zimlich gut.

Es gibt sicher Qualitätsunterschiede bei den verwendeten Materialien, bei der Nickel Beschichtung, und bei der Verarbeitung.

Aber am Ende nimmt sich das nicht viel in der Kühlleistung.


----------



## P4tze (7. Januar 2021)

Ganz so einfach ist es nicht. Man sollte schon schauen das man gleiche Materialen im System hat. Alu und Kupfer vertragen sich nicht so gut, auch mit Korrosionsschutz.


----------



## IICARUS (7. Januar 2021)

Davon geht jetzt auch niemand aus oder wo hast du was von Alu gelesen?



P4tze schrieb:


> Ganz so einfach ist es nicht. Man sollte schon schauen das man gleiche Materialen im System hat. Alu und Kupfer vertragen sich nicht so gut, auch mit Korrosionsschutz.


An der Qualität hatte ich mit meinem Kühler nichts auszusetzen, sieht so alles vollkommen vernünftig aus.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Richu006 (7. Januar 2021)

P4tze schrieb:


> Ganz so einfach ist es nicht. Man sollte schon schauen das man gleiche Materialen im System hat. Alu und Kupfer vertragen sich nicht so gut, auch mit Korrosionsschutz.


Ja ich ging von Kupfer und vernickeltem Kupfer aus. 

Kühlblöcke aus Aluminium sind auch quasi nicht erhältlich. Oder könntest du irgendwo ein Alu Kühlerblock für eine rtx 3080 kaufen?


----------



## P4tze (7. Januar 2021)

Kühlerblöcke nicht aber Radiatoren


----------



## IICARUS (7. Januar 2021)

Da musst aber schon gut danach suchen, denn im custom Bereich sind die Radiatoren auch im allgemeinem aus Kupfer gefertigt. Denn die Herstellung und der Handel orientiert sich auch daran was am meisten gekauft wird. Solche Alu Radiatoren findest du daher eher bei AIOs. EK hatte mal ein Starterset wo Komponente aus Alu mit dabei waren. Ansonsten muss auch unterschieden werden ob sich dieses in einer Produktbeschreibung nur auf die Lamellen bezieht. Zum Beispiel ein Mora sind die Lamellen aus Alu aber die Röhren selbst wo das Kühlwasser hindurchfließt sind aus Kupfer gefertigt.


----------



## Richu006 (7. Januar 2021)

Ja es gibt schon Alu Teile... aber da muss man fast schon echt spezifisch danach suchen. Das man so etwas finden würde.

Ich habe mittlerweile diverse GPU's auf Wasser umgebaut. hatte Kühler von EK, Alphacool, Phanteks, und auch Premium Produkte von Aquacomputer schon in der Hand und verbaut. Und habe festgestellt. das nimmt sich alles nix. Einige sind bisschen schöner poliert, alle sehen bisschen anders aus, etc. 

Jeder Hersteller wirbt mit irgendwelchen Sachen wie "optimierter Wasserflow" und was weis ich kleineren Kühlfinnen und so zeug.  Was alles einfach völlig überbewertet wird. Am Ende machen feinere Finnen, vielleicht 2 grad aus.
Dafür ist dann da vielleicht der Durchfluss schlechter oder was weis ich.

Bei den Luftkühlern, gibts echt krasse Unterschiede was wie gut kühlt etc. 

Aber bei den Wasserblöcken ist es schlichtweg egal, was du nimmst. Wichtig ist die Radiatorfläche und die Wassertemperatur, das entscheidet wie Leistungsfähig die Kühlung ist. 

Die Kühlerblöcke selbst kann man dabei schon fast ignorieren. 

Deshalb ist meine Meinung man kann kaufen was einem da gefällt. Weil Optisch gibts ja teils erhebliche Unterschiede... Kühlen kann man mit allen Blöcken (Zumindest allen welche ich bisher in den Fingern hatte)


----------



## oldsql.Triso (22. November 2021)

Moin Leute,

ich hatte ein anderes Projekt in Angriff genommen (Auto) und habe jetzt endlich die Zeit für meine WaKü. Ich habe jetzt mal alles nochmal fix zusammengestellt und wollte noch mal abschließend das Go von euch haben:

GPU: EK Quantum Vector Trinity Nickel + Plexi
174€
GPU-Backplate: EK Quantum Vector Backplat D-RGB
147€
CPU: EK Velocity AMD Kuper + Acryl
60€
Pumpe + Behälter: Ultitube D5 Pro 200
210€
Schlauch: Ek Water Blocks EK-Tube ZMT
15€
Fittinge: Barrow
40€
Radiator: NexXxoS ST30 Full Copper
134€

Irgendwelche Vorschläge noch? Ansonsten geht das so raus.

Grüße, 
Danke.


----------



## Nathenhale (23. November 2021)

Passt so auch wenn die GPU Block von EK halt maßlos überteuert sind.
Würde da eher zu Aquacomputer greifen oder falls es optisch gefällt Alphacool. 
ich selber habe einen Byksik und kann sagen der macht auch alles gut.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (23. November 2021)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Passt so auch wenn die GPU Block von EK halt maßlos überteuert sind.
> Würde da eher zu Aquacomputer greifen oder falls es optisch gefällt Alphacool.
> ich selber habe einen Byksik und kann sagen der macht auch alles gut.



Es ging mir dabei primär um die aktive Backplatekühlung oder ist das etwas übertrieben? Reichen die ThermalPads aus? Gibt es eigentlich bei diesen Pads bestimmte Dicken die man beachten sollte oder sind die dabei?

Ist das eigentlich Wumpe das ich Nickel und Kupfer im Kühlkreislauf mische? Chemische Spannungsreihe sollte es ja nicht geben bei nichtleitenden Wasser (entmineralisiert).


----------



## Nathenhale (23. November 2021)

pads sind immer dabei.
Aber nach dem ich allein durch den tausch von mein 30C Vram temps senken konnte , bin ich der Meinung das die , die dabei sind einfach nur Schrott sind. (Ausnahme  Aquacomputer) da sie getestet 7W/kelvin Pads nutzen.


----------



## Anthropos (23. November 2021)

Hab jetzt nicht den kompletten Thread gelesen, deshalb vorsorglich schonmal sorry, falls es bereits erwähnt wurde:
Unbedingt auch Gedanken um die Steuerung der WaKü machen. Ein Temp.-Sensor ist ein Must-Have, da die Lüfter (auf den Radis) anhand der Wasser-Temperatur geregelt werden sollten. Entweder steuerst du das dann über dein Mainboard oder besser über einen Quadro oder Aquaero iVm der Aquasuite von Aquacomputer. Auch ein Durchfluss-Sensor ist sinnvoll, wenn auch kein zwingendes Muss.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (23. November 2021)

Humanist1986 schrieb:


> Hab jetzt nicht den kompletten Thread gelesen, deshalb vorsorglich schonmal sorry, falls es bereits erwähnt wurde:
> Unbedingt auch Gedanken um die Steuerung der WaKü machen. Ein Temp.-Sensor ist ein Must-Have, da die Lüfter (auf den Radis) anhand der Wasser-Temperatur geregelt werden sollten. Entweder steuerst du das dann über dein Mainboard oder besser über einen Quadro oder Aquaero iVm der Aquasuite von Aquacomputer. Auch ein Durchfluss-Sensor ist sinnvoll, wenn auch kein zwingendes Muss.



Welchen Tempsensor empfiehlst du? Hat diese D5 NEXT nicht einen integrierten Wassertemperatursensor? Dachte das reicht dann. Das steht bei der D5 NEXT:

· PWM-Lüfterausgang mit bis zu 25 Watt Leistung und Drehzahlüberwachung
· Lüfterausgang kann alternativ als Durchflusssensor-Eingang verwendet werden
· Regelparameter vielfältig einstellbar

Natürlich ist dann fraglich wenn ich den Lüfterausgang als Durchfluss-Sensoreingang nehme, ob ich dann noch gut steuern kann. Mein Gehäuse kann bis zu 6 Lüfter in jeweils 6 Stufen regeln. Es gibt auch eine automatische Stufe, weiß aber nicht was die als Eingang benutzt.

Ich habe das Dark Base 700 (Deckel und Front werden gerade bearbeitet, dass da ordentlich Luft durch-/wegkommt.).


Nathenhale schrieb:


> pads sind immer dabei.
> Aber nach dem ich allein durch den tausch von mein 30C Vram temps senken konnte , bin ich der Meinung das die , die dabei sind einfach nur Schrott sind. (Ausnahme  Aquacomputer) da sie getestet 7W/kelvin Pads nutzen.



Welche Pads sollte ich dann bestellen für Front-/Backplate?


----------



## Nathenhale (23. November 2021)

Ich empfehle die Alphacool Eisschicht 11W/K oder auch die 7W/Kelvin, wie dick die sein müssen, musst du in der Anleitung deines Kühlers schauen.


----------



## IICARUS (23. November 2021)

Die D5-Next hat ein Temperatursensor integriert, worauf dann per Aquasuite zugegriffen werden kann. Aber wenn der Lüfterport mit dem DFS belegt wird, solltest du dir noch ein Quadro dazu kaufen. Sobald ein Quadro dazu kommt, kannst auch den DFS an den Quadro anschließen. Wobei wenn du dir den DFS Next kaufst, dann kann der auch per USB intern angeschlossen werden. Der hätte dann auch noch ein Temperatursensor integriert. In diesem Fall wäre dann auch wieder der Lüfteranschluss an der D5 Next Pumpe für Lüfter frei.


----------



## Anthropos (23. November 2021)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Welchen Tempsensor empfiehlst du? Hat diese D5 NEXT nicht einen integrierten Wassertemperatursensor?


Das was @IICARUS sagt..... wie immer!


----------



## Sinusspass (23. November 2021)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Moin Leute,
> 
> ich hatte ein anderes Projekt in Angriff genommen (Auto) und habe jetzt endlich die Zeit für meine WaKü. Ich habe jetzt mal alles nochmal fix zusammengestellt und wollte noch mal abschließend das Go von euch haben:


Jo, passt so.


oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Es ging mir dabei primär um die aktive Backplatekühlung oder ist das etwas übertrieben? Reichen die ThermalPads aus? Gibt es eigentlich bei diesen Pads bestimmte Dicken die man beachten sollte oder sind die dabei?


Bei der 3090 bringt die aktive Backplate auf jeden Fall was, vor allem bei den VRAM-Temps. Beim Rest wesentlich weniger.
Andere Wärmeleitpads... sagen wir mal, verkehrt ist es nicht. Nötig nicht unbedingt.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (23. November 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Die D5-Next hat ein Temperatursensor integriert, worauf dann per Aquasuite zugegriffen werden kann. Aber wenn der Lüfterport mit dem DFS belegt wird, solltest du dir noch ein Quadro dazu kaufen. Sobald ein Quadro dazu kommt, kannst auch den DFS an den Quadro anschließen. Wobei wenn du dir den DFS Next kaufst, dann kann der auch per USB intern angeschlossen werden. Der hätte dann auch noch ein Temperatursensor integriert. In diesem Fall wäre dann auch wieder der Lüfteranschluss an der D5 Next Pumpe für Lüfter frei.



Du hast mich ehrlich gesagt das verwirrt. DFS ist jetzt die D5 NEXT oder wie? Ich müsste erstmal schauen ob ich die Steuerung vom Gehäuse quasi mit der D5 NEXT verbinden kann, weil die Steuerung braucht ja auch irgendeine Referenz wenn diese im Automatikmodus ist.
Quadro ist jetzt einfach einfach eine Steuerung wie die vom Dark Base 700?


----------



## IICARUS (23. November 2021)

Mit DFS meinte ich *D*urch*F*luss*S*ensor und dazu gibt es folgende:

1. Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor High-Flow *>> NEXT <<*








						Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor high flow NEXT, G1/4
					

Der Durchflusssensor high flow NEXT von Aqua Computer ist ein Vollintegrierter Sensor für Durchfluss, Temperatur und Kühlmittelqualität mit USB-Schnittstelle, RGBpx-Beleuchtung und OLED-Display. Durchflussmessung Die...




					www.aquatuning.de
				




2. Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor High-Flow








						Aquacomputer Durchflusssensor high flow 2, G1/4
					

Der Durchflusssensoren high flow 2 von Aqua Computer kann leicht in den Kühlkreislauf integriert werden und ermöglicht eine kontinuierliche Durchflussmessung. Dieser Durchflusssensor ist zusätzlich mit einem Temperatursensor zur...




					www.aquatuning.de
				




3. Alte Version: Aquacomputer High-Flow Durchflusssensor
Gibt es kaum noch irgendwo zu kaufen.





						aqua computer High-Flow Durchflusssensor
					

Durchflusssensor für aquaero, poweradjust , aquastream XT und aquaduct mit geringem Widerstand




					www.caseking.de
				




Je nach Durchflussensor sind die Anschlüsse dazu unterschiedlich.
Beim normalem Durchflussensor ohne NEXT, also ohne dem Display muss ein Kabel entweder an die D5 Next Pumpe oder am Quadro eingesteckt werden. Hier ist kein USB-Kabel vorhanden.

Beim Durchflusssensor High-Flow NEXT hingegen ist ein USB-Kabel vorhanden und diesen meinte ich. In meinem Beitrag habe ich nur an den DFS ohne Display nicht mit dran gedacht und dass dieser kein USB-Kabel hat.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (24. November 2021)

@IICARUS 

Danke für den Tipp. Sollte ich noch irgendwas dazu kaufen?  Also Thermalpads mach ich jetzt noch rein. Dann such ich noch einen Shop der alles hat, aber das wird schwierig.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (24. November 2021)

Wie kann ich eigentlich die beste Dicke rausfinden für die Thermalpads? Hab bisher nur eine Sache gefunden wo vorne 2mm und hinten 3mm benutzt wurden. Das erscheint mir etwas dick.


----------



## Eyren (24. November 2021)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Wie kann ich eigentlich die beste Dicke rausfinden für die Thermalpads? Hab bisher nur eine Sache gefunden wo vorne 2mm und hinten 3mm benutzt wurden. Das erscheint mir etwas dick.


Die beste dicke für die Pads findest du über die Anleitung des zu verbauenden Kühlblocks raus.

Jeder Hersteller bastelt da ja sein eigenes Ding.

Hatte @Nathenhale  ja bereits weiter oben erwähnt.

Wenn ich mich recht erinnere sind die Eisschicht recht weich und erlauben nochmal 0,5mm Differenz zum original Pad. Empfehle trotzdem zu der original größe laut Hersteller zu greifen.


----------



## IICARUS (24. November 2021)

Bei der Grafikkarte Wasserkühler sind Pads dabei und in der Regel sind sie auch ganz gut. Wenn du eigene bessere verwenden möchtest, dann nimm dir das Handbuch zum Kühler, denn dort werden alle Pads gelistet, die im Lieferumfang mit dabei sind und so kannst du dort auch ersehen, welche Pads dabei wären.

Denn woher sollen wir wissen, was für Pads ein Hersteller für seine Kühler vorgesehen hat?


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (24. November 2021)

Wenn es wirklich der  EK Quantum Vector Trinity Nickel + Plexi wurde dann sind sie wohl ein Millimeter dick. Woher ich das weiß ... Installationsanleitung von der Homepage?! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (24. November 2021)

Tetrahydrocannabinol schrieb:


> Wenn es wirklich der  EK Quantum Vector Trinity Nickel + Plexi wurde dann sind sie wohl ein Millimeter dick. Woher ich das weiß ... Installationsanleitung von der Homepage?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Manchmal ist es doch so einfach. Ich überlege gerade mir noch ein anderes Gehäuse zu kaufen (Wegen a) Vorbereitung für Wakü, Optik und damit zusammenhängend Distro-Plates). So würde es dann später auch hübscher aussehen wenn mal die Hardtubes folgen.

Was nehmt ihr zum Entfernen der alten Sachen? Ganz normales Isopropanol?

Habe hier Condactonaut von Thermal Grizzly hier. Das kann ich ja verwenden für die GPU oder? Ich weiß das man alle 3 Monate das erneuern sollte, das ist aber kein Problem.


----------



## IICARUS (24. November 2021)

Mit dem Umbau und reinigen der einzelne Bauteile der Grafikkarte verwende ich auch immer Isopropanol.



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Habe hier Condactonaut von Thermal Grizzly hier. Das kann ich ja verwenden für die GPU oder? Ich weiß das man alle 3 Monate das erneuern sollte, das ist aber kein Problem.


Das ist aber Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitpaste und dazu musst die umliegenden Bauteile abisolieren, da diese Wärmeleitpaste leitend ist. Hiervon kommt auch nur sehr wenig drauf. Sie muss auch nicht alle 3 Monate ausgetauscht werden. Im Gegenteil, Flüssigmetall WLP ist sogar langlebiger als normale WLP.

Denke daran, läuft dir diese LM (Liquid Metall) irgendwo hin, kann es ein Kurzschluss verursachen. Möchtest du dieses Risiko nicht eingehen, dann verwende ganz normale WLP.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (24. November 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit dem Umbau und reinigen der einzelne Bauteile der Grafikkarte verwende ich auch immer Isopropanol.
> 
> 
> Das ist aber Flüssigmetall-Wärmeleitpaste und dazu musst die umliegenden Bauteile abisolieren, da diese Wärmeleitpaste leitend ist. Hiervon kommt auch nur sehr wenig drauf. Sie muss auch nicht alle 3 Monate ausgetauscht werden. Im Gegenteil, Flüssigmetall WLP ist sogar langlebiger als normale WLP.
> ...


Man könnte drum herum Nagellack drauf packen oder? Glaube das habe ich mal beim 8auer gesehen. Ja aber hast recht, lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen... MX-4 oder was nimmt man bei GPUs so?


----------



## Nathenhale (24. November 2021)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Man könnte drum herum Nagellack drauf packen oder? Glaube das habe ich mal beim 8auer gesehen. Ja aber hast recht, lieber auf Nummer sicher gehen... MX-4 oder was nimmt man bei GPUs so?


Alphacool Subzero . Oder andere Dickflüssigen Pasten.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (24. November 2021)

So einen Durchflusssensor kannst du auch gut gebraucht über ebay oder ebay Kleinanzeigen erwerben.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (25. November 2021)

Sniperxxxcool schrieb:


> So einen Durchflusssensor kannst du auch gut gebraucht über ebay oder ebay Kleinanzeigen erwerben.


Würde gerne den high flow next haben, weil der viel bietet. Aber der ist überall erst nächstes Jahr lieferbar.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (25. November 2021)

Jetzt ist erstmal alles bestellt, außer einem Durchflusssensor. Sobald der wieder verfügbar ist, wird der noch gekauft. Bei der Steuerung der Lüfter setze ich erstmal zum Übergang auf die vom Case, da kann ich bis zu 6 Stufen regeln. Und vllt klappt es ja über den Automatikmodus vom Case. Ich mach Bilder sobald was hier ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



@IICARUS An Port A könnte ich doch sicherlich von der D5 Next den Ausgang nutzen und anhand der Temperatur dann die Fans steuern oder? Ansonsten könnte man halt die Lüfterkurve vom Mobo irgendwie anpassen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (26. November 2021)

@IICARUS 
Den Deckel lasse ich gerade wasserstrahlschneiden um die Lüfter drückend (Push) zu montieren. Bei der Front würde ich ansaugend (Pull) montieren. 

Also oben: Deckel - Radi - Lüfter —> nach außen drücken
Und Front: Front - Radi - Lüfter —> nach innen ziehen

Oder soll ich eher Front - Lüfter - Radi und dann nach innen drücken.

Übrigens wollte ich noch ein Ventil/Hahn am niedrigsten Anschluss machen, falls man mal Kühlmittel tauscht. Gibt es da irgendwelche bestimmten die man kaufen sollte?


----------



## IICARUS (26. November 2021)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Oder soll ich eher Front - Lüfter - Radi und dann nach innen drücken.


Finde ich besser, weil saugen etwas schlechter ist.



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Übrigens wollte ich noch ein Ventil/Hahn am niedrigsten Anschluss machen, falls man mal Kühlmittel tauscht. Gibt es da irgendwelche bestimmten die man kaufen sollte?


Kannst verbauen, was dir lieb ist.
Gibt je nach Preis und Optik unterschiedliche.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (26. November 2021)

So der erste Teil ist da. So langsam werde ich nervös 🤣


----------



## oldsql.Triso (26. November 2021)

Ich habe rechtwinklige Anschlüsse vergessen. Mist. An 4 Stellen könnte es enger werden. Radi Front unten und im Deckel. Sollte ich rechtwinkelige oder 45 Grad holen. Sollte ich eher mehr holen?


----------



## Anthropos (26. November 2021)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Sollte ich rechtwinkelige oder 45 Grad holen. Sollte ich eher mehr holen?


Beides. 
Ich bin da auf Nummer sicher gegangen und habe verschiedene Fitttings  geholt. Man hat dann auch die Möglichkeit spontan die Vorgehensweise zu ändern, da man mehr Optionen bei der Tube-Führung bekommt. Und wenn's der Geldbeutel bei dir hergibt auch ruhig ein paar mehr: Lieber haben als brauchen.


----------



## IICARUS (26. November 2021)

Hole mir immer Winkel Adapter, die kosten dann auch etwas mehr, aber ich bin dann bei einem Umbau auch flexibler und kann dann immer noch entscheiden, wie es verlaufen wird. Denn vorplanen ist gut, aber da alles im Kopf vorgeplant wird, kann es am Ende doch anders kommen.


----------



## IICARUS (26. November 2021)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Was heißt Adapter? Wo man die Fitting selbst nochmal reinschrauben kann?


Gibt es als 45 und 90 Grad Adapter.
Solch ein Adapter kommt z.B. an einem Anschluss eines Kühlers und daran dann erst der Anschluss.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zum Beispiel:








						Alphacool Eiszapfen L-Verbinder drehbar G1/4 AG auf G1/4 IG - Chrome
					

Alphacools Eiszapfen Anschlussserie ist die High End Ausführung der bewährten Anschlüsse! Alle Anforderungen die an einen Anschluss gestellt werden sind hier erfüllt: Highflow, Form, Verarbeitung und Farbgebung. Kompromisslosigkeit in...




					www.aquatuning.de
				











						Alphacool Eiszapfen Winkeladapter 45° drehbar G1/4 AG auf G1/4 IG - Chrome
					

Alphacools Eiszapfen Anschlussserie ist die High End Ausführung der bewährten Anschlüsse! Alle Anforderungen die an einen Anschluss gestellt werden sind hier erfüllt: Highflow, Form, Verarbeitung und Farbgebung. Kompromisslosigkeit in...




					www.aquatuning.de


----------



## oldsql.Triso (26. November 2021)

Gut die habe ich jetzt. Aber mir ist eingefallen das ich für den Hahn ja quasi ein T-Stück brauche und wahrscheinlich dann eine Verlängerung inklusive 3 Fittinge mit jeweils 2 Außengewinde.

Hab jetzt EK-Classic 4x 90/45 Grad und ein "Ventil/Hahn". Finde keine adäquate Lösung für den Hahn. Also es gibt von EK von ein "inneres" T aka Würfel. Aber da bräuchte ich halt wie gesagt 3 Fittinge mit jeweils 1/4 Außengewinde auf beiden Seiten. Reichen dafür 2 x 12mm Extender (von unteren Radi aus zum T-Stück, dann raus zum Hahn und dann ein Fitting als Ausgang zur Pumpe)?


----------



## IICARUS (26. November 2021)

Es gibt auch Adapter, die auf beiden Seiten Gewinde haben.
Am besten dann auch drehbar, sonst steht das T-Stück und der Kugelhahn, sobald das Gewinde zu Ende ist nicht gerade.

Zum Beispiel:








						Alphacool Eiszapfen Doppelnippel drehbar G1/4 AG auf G1/4 AG - Chrome
					

Alphacools Eiszapfen Anschlussserie ist die High End Ausführung der bewährten Anschlüsse! Alle Anforderungen die an einen Anschluss gestellt werden sind hier erfüllt: Highflow, Form, Verarbeitung und Farbgebung. Kompromisslosigkeit in...




					www.aquatuning.de
				




Dazu müsstest du zwei Stück haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (27. November 2021)

Ich habe tatsächlich noch was vergessen: die Kühlflüssigkeit. Ich hab tatsächlich im Schrank noch 1L Thermaltake C1000 Pure Clear. Aber ich habe keine Ahnung wie lange das da schon steht. Es ist jedenfalls noch verschlossen. 
Reicht ein Liter aus?


----------



## IICARUS (27. November 2021)

Mit 2 intern verbaute Radiatoren + CPU und GPU Kühler komme ich mit 1 Liter aus.
Mit dem Mora müssen noch 1,4 Liter dazu kommen.

Deine Kühlflüssigkeit ist noch gut, ich nutze immer DP-Ultra von AC.
Kühlflüssigkeit kannst du auch mit destilliertes Wasser strecken.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (27. November 2021)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Okay, also reicht der Liter erstmal. Bestelle aber, falls ich was vergeige, noch was auf Amazon.

Hier der Rest kam heute. Jetzt nur noch auf Winkel und Hahn warten…


----------



## oldsql.Triso (27. November 2021)

@IICARUS
Wie verschlauche ich das am besten?
Beim Radi in der Front werden die Anschlüsse unten sein und im Deckel quasi rechts.
Dann geh ich von der Pumpe in den unteren Radi, von da in die GPU, von der GPU in den oberen Radi, von da aus zur CPU und dann wieder zum Radi zur Pumpe.
Ich weiß bloß nicht ob ich den inneren Käfig auf links drehe.


----------



## IICARUS (27. November 2021)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> @IICARUS
> Wie verschlauche ich das am besten?


Im Grunde gibt es dazu nichts Konkretes, kannst so verbinden wie es dir optisch passt und du nicht unnötig lange Strecken hast. Es macht daher keinen Sinn extra zu Radiatoren zurückzuführen, die können auch nacheinander, wenn es vom Schlauchweg besser passt angeschlossen werden.

Es ist auch egal, ob du nach unten verlegst und dann nach oben hin, oder umgekehrt. Nur wenn ein AGB separat zur Pumpe verbaut wird, sollte die Pumpe direkt vom AGB das Wasser beziehen können, da die Pumpen nicht ansaugen können. Wobei dieses nur zum Befüllen von belang wäre, nachdem alles befüllt ist, würde es kein Unterschied mehr machen.

Bei meinem Sohn mit Pumpe/AGB Kombination, bin ich so vorgegangen:
Pumpe/AGB => Grafikkarte => CPU => Radiator 1 => Radiator 2 => AGB.

Bei mir mit separate verbaute Pumpe:
AGB => Pumpe => Grafikkarte => Radiator 1 => Mora 360 => Radiator 2 => CPU => AGB.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (29. November 2021)

Die liefern nicht einmal das S-ATA-Kabel für die Pumpe mit? Der SATA-Anschluss wirkt sehr groß oder hab ich da ein Knick in der Optik?

Der eine Kabel scheint für den Anschluss an den USB-Port zu sein.

Die Bedienungsanleitung ist auch wirklich arg sporadisch. Ich bin gespannt was das wird.


----------



## IICARUS (29. November 2021)

Das SATA-Kabel ist an deinem Netzteil dran.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (29. November 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das SATA-Kabel ist an deinem Netzteil dran.


Das weiß ich, der wirkt aber so extrem breit der S-ATA-Anschluss. Dachte die waren kleiner (Hab mein System ewig nicht mehr verändert.). Hoffentlich habe ich noch einen frei, da ich gerade die Box mit den NT-Kabel nicht finde (modular ftw) und aktuell alle belegt sind. 
Reicht der Temperatursensor der D5 Next aus um eine gute Aussage über die Wassertemp zu machen oder sollte ich noch 2 kaufen? Viele hauen sich die vor und nach einem Radi rein oder wäre das Overkill?


----------



## IICARUS (29. November 2021)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Reicht der Temperatursensor der D5 Next aus um eine gute Aussage über die Wassertemp zu machen oder sollte ich noch 2 kaufen?


Kann ich dir nicht sagen, zwar hat mein Sohn neben der Pumpe auch separat noch solch ein Temperatursensor mit verbaut, aber ich sitze nicht vor dem Rechner und mir ist jetzt nicht bekannt, wie genau der misst. Aber du kannst den Temperatursensor in der Software kalibrieren. Dazu brauchst aber einen anderen, z.B. Fieberthermometer, denn du ins AGB hältst.



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Das weiß ich, der wirkt aber so extrem breit der S-ATA-Anschluss. Dachte die waren kleiner (Hab mein System ewig nicht mehr verändert.). Hoffentlich habe ich noch einen frei, da ich gerade die Box mit den NT-Kabel nicht finde (modular ftw) und aktuell alle belegt sind.


Sind ganz normale S-ATA Anschlüsse, die am Netzteil dran sind. Es gibt dazu Verlängerungen und auch Splitter zu kaufen.



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Viele hauen sich die vor und nach einem Radi rein oder wäre das Overkill?


Kann man machen, ist aber kein Muss.
Hatte ich auch mal, aber nur weil mich interessiert hat wie stark mein Mora herunterkühlen konnte. Ansonsten reicht zum Regeln der Lüfter nur ein Temperatursensor.


----------



## Sinusspass (29. November 2021)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Reicht der Temperatursensor der D5 Next aus um eine gute Aussage über die Wassertemp zu machen oder sollte ich noch 2 kaufen?


Der eine reicht völlig aus. Er gibt recht treffend die Wassertemperatur in dem Bereich wieder. Der Wert schwankt sowieso, je nachdem wo man im Kreislauf misst. Da können zwischen der kältesten und der wärmsten Stelle schnell mal 5°C liegen. Das ist normal und beide Werte sind als Wassertemperatur völlig in Ordnung und können auch ruhig als Regelquelle verwendet werden.


oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Viele hauen sich die vor und nach einem Radi rein oder wäre das Overkill?


Overkill. Zur Überwachung ist es hilfreich, nur nützt diese Überwachung im Grunde nichts. Es bringt dir nichts, zu wissen, dass der Kreislauf an Stelle A 25°C Wassertemp und an Stelle B 28°C Wassertemp hat. Braucht gelinde gesagt kein Mensch, wenn das Ziel eine vernünftige Regelung der Lüfter ist. Zu "Forschungszwecken" kann man natürlich nie zu viel Überwachungselektronik drin haben.


----------



## IICARUS (29. November 2021)

Habe früher ein Sensor am Ausgang des Rechner zum Mora gesetzt und da dieses Wasser direkt vom CPU-Kühler kam, ist entsprechend auch eine Temperatur angelegen. Den nächsten Sensor war nach dem Mora wieder am Eingang des Rechners gesetzt und so kam da die Temperatur durch den Mora etwas heruntergekühlt zur Grafikkarte. Den nächsten hatte ich dann in meiner Pumpe, der hat sich aber eher nur deshalb entschieden, weil die Abwärme der Pumpe dazu kam.

Hier musste ich diesen Sensor um 1°C herunter kalibrieren. Der nächste kam dann zwischen Pumpe und dem ersten Radiator und da das Wasser im Grunde über Umweg des AGB und der Pumpe kam, hatte ich etwa die Temperatur was nach der Grafikkarte anlag. Dementsprechend hatte ich auch an jeder Position im Loop unterschiedliche Temperaturen.

Es ist aber nicht ausschlaggebend, welche Temperatur zum Regeln der Lüfter genommen wird.

In meinem Fall habe ich den Sensor zwischen Pumpe und ersten Radiator genommen. Wie bereits geschrieben reicht aber ein Temperatursensor bereits aus. Mittlerweile habe ich aus bestimmten Platzgründe nur noch den einen vom Mora kommend und den nach der Pumpe noch verbaut. Den integrierten aus der Pumpe nutze ich nicht, da meine externen Temperatursensoren etwas genauer sind. Aber im Grunde würde dieser auch bereits ausreichen, denn ob die Wassertemperatur jetzt 1°C mehr oder weniger anzeigt ist irrelevant.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (30. November 2021)

Kann ich die Silent Wings 3 erstmal verwenden für die Radis oder sollte ich andere nehmen? Für Vorne habe ich ganz vergessen das ich auch noch 3 brauche, aber ich schau mal ob ich 3 140er vorschnallen kann. Werde aber zur Sicherheit noch 3 bestellen. 
Bräuchte ich sonst noch irgendwas, bevor ich wieder vor vollendeten Tatsachen stehe? Am Wochenende ist der Plan alles umzubauen. Könnte sich aber vllt verschieben, da ich es Sonntag machen müsste und nicht weiß ob ich da Bock drauf habe um ehrlich zu sein.


----------



## IICARUS (30. November 2021)

Bereits vorhanden Lüfter kannst natürlich weiter verwenden.
Andere Lüfter werden vielleicht besser sein, aber so viel wird es am Ende auch nicht ausmachen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (30. November 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Bereits vorhanden Lüfter kannst natürlich weiter verwenden.
> Andere Lüfter werden vielleicht besser sein, aber so viel wird es am Ende auch nicht ausmachen.


Für vorne bräuchte ich noch 3 120er. Welche sollte ich da nehmen? Mit PWM am besten.


----------



## IICARUS (30. November 2021)

Jedenfalls PWM, denn einige Steuerungen laufen nur mit PWM.

Zum Beispiel der Qaudro von Aquacomputer. Bei der D5 Next Pumpe ist es egal, da geht beides. Aber PWM Lüfter müssen auch keine mindeste Anlaufspannung anliegen haben, was bei den anderen oft der Fall ist. PWM-Lüfter lassen sich auch in der Regel niedriger mit der Drehzahl einstellen.


----------



## True Monkey (30. November 2021)

PWM PST Lüfter vereinfachen vieles


----------



## oldsql.Triso (30. November 2021)

Ja aber ich brauche noch ein gutes Modell  @IICARUS oder @True Monkey


----------



## True Monkey (30. November 2021)

https://www.notebooksbilliger.de/ar...+120mm+gehuselfter+414897?nbbct=4001_geizhals


----------



## Sinusspass (30. November 2021)

Ideal: Noctua A12x25 Chromax
Sinnvoll: Arctic P12 Pwm Pst


----------



## oldsql.Triso (30. November 2021)

Hab mir die Artic einfach zur Sicherheit bestellt, wenn ich die mit den 14er nicht befestigt kriege


----------



## oldsql.Triso (3. Dezember 2021)

Ich will jetzt nicht komplett umschwenken, aber ich überlege mir ein Lian Li O11 Dynamic-Mini zu holen. Warum? Ich finde das optisch mega stark mit der Distro Plate die es dafür gibt. Die D5 Next sollte da ja passen.
Glaube der Airflow ist auch etwas besser.

Edit: Ich mach erstmal so weiter wie geplant, einfach weil ich erstmal bißchen Erfahrung sammeln will.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (9. Dezember 2021)

Sooo… die Lüfter kamen endlich an. Samstag gehts rund. Hab am meisten Bammel vorm Umbau der Graka und irgendwie vor der Verschlauchung.

Reicht zum Schneiden des Schlauches ein ganz normaler Seitenschneider?

Deckel ist leider noch nicht fertig, weil meine Termine zum Wasserstrahlschneiden verschoben wurden.


----------



## Sinusspass (9. Dezember 2021)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Hab am meisten Bammel vorm Umbau der Graka


Zurecht, das ist auch der mit Abstand schwerste Schritt.


oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> und irgendwie vor der Verschlauchung.


Das ist ganz einfach. Könnte vermutlich der zweijährige Sohn meines Nachbarn.


oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Reicht zum Schneiden des Schlauches ein ganz normaler Seitenschneider?


Ich machs mit einer stabilen Haushaltsschere.


----------



## Richu006 (9. Dezember 2021)

Die erste GPU ist immer etwas besonderes


----------



## Derjeniche (9. Dezember 2021)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Sooo… die Lüfter kamen endlich an. Samstag gehts rund. Hab am meisten Bammel vorm Umbau der Graka und irgendwie vor der Verschlauchung.


Keine Sorge. Verschlauchung ist easy und GPU habe sogar ich mit meinen zwei linken Händen hinbekommen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (10. Dezember 2021)

Derjeniche schrieb:


> Keine Sorge. Verschlauchung ist easy und GPU habe sogar ich mit meinen zwei linken Händen hinbekommen.


Ja ich dachte eben so: bereite einfach mal ein bis zwei Dinge vor für morgen. Zum Beispiel die Halterung der D5 Next. Nun ist die Beschreibung ja arg spartanisch ausgefallen.
Ich wollte ich quasi das für eine stehende Installation vorbereiten und hab mir den Winkel so angelegt das hinten die Kabel frei sind und das Display zu sehen. Schau so in die Schraubentüte rein und sehe dort dünnere "längere" Schrauben (nicht die ganz langen). Verwundert merkte ich das die Löcher am Plastikboden dieser Pumpen/AGB-Geschichte ohne Gewinde sind. Gut easy peasy das Ding da aus dieser Gummihalterung rausgeklippt, Schrauben durch und mit Muttern fest gemacht. Ja wenn man aber die Pumpe drauf packt, kriegt das nicht wieder wirklich gut in dieser Gummihalterung verankert. Wieder raus, Schrauben so durch gemacht durch den Plasteboden und wieder in die Gummihalterung arretiert.
Da aber den Winkel ranmachen ohne das die Schrauben quasi zu weit nach oben gedrückt werden ist jetzt nicht unmöglich, aber festschrauben ist doof, weil man natürlich von oben nicht rankommt. Man kann das echt nur so leicht handfest drehen.

Ist das okay so oder mache ich gerade irgendwas falsch? ( @IICARUS @True Monkey @Sinusspass @Richu006 )


----------



## IICARUS (10. Dezember 2021)

Keine Ahnung, habe die Pumpe vor fast 1 Jahr als Wandhalterung verbaut und so sind mir die Teile nicht mehr im Gedächtnis geblieben. Bilder könnten daher meine Erinnerung auffrischen. 

Die Gummipuffer sind halt wichtig, damit die Pumpe entkoppelt verbaut wird, sonst wird sich die Vibration aufs Gehäuse übertragen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (10. Dezember 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wie man halbwegs erkennen kann, ist in diesen weißen Gummiring die Plastikplatte eingeklippt, welche zur Befestigung des Winkels notwendig ist… denke ich



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wie gesagt kann man so die Sachen nicht wirklich fest ziehen. Anders kriegt man aber die Plastikplatte nicht wieder an diesen weißen Gummiring. Das mit der Entkopplung ist mir klar. Da sind außerhalb 4 Löcher wo Schraube, Platte, Abstandhalter und Mutter eingebaut wird... denke ich.


----------



## IICARUS (10. Dezember 2021)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Wie man halbwegs erkennen kann, ist in diesen weißen Gummiring die Plastikplatte eingeklippt, welche zur Befestigung des Winkels notwendig ist… denke ich


Ach so, die habe ich bei mir gar nicht verwenden müssen. Habe ja die andere Halterung genutzt.
Frage am besten im Aquacomputer Forum nach, da können sie dir gezielt helfen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (10. Dezember 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ach so, die habe ich bei mir gar nicht verwenden müssen. Habe ja die andere Halterung genutzt.
> Frage am besten im Aquacomputer Forum nach, da können sie dir gezielt helfen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Im Forum hat einer mal ein ausführliches Bild gemacht. Anscheinend lag ich falsch 

Edit: Mir ist was dazwischen gekommen. Werde erst nächste Woche dazu kommen. Werde jetzt einiges vorbereiten.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (12. Dezember 2021)

Da ich es dieses WE nicht geschafft habe den Umbau zu machen, sind mir auch gleich noch ein paar Fragen gekommen. Sollte ich den Käfig innen auf links drehen?
Jetzt ist der einzige Lüfter der raus pustet oben. Danach wäre er unten. Glaube der größte Vorteil läge in der Verschlauchung, da die Wege nicht mehr so weit sind.
Base 700 links
Hier mal ohne WaKü und auf rechts:
Base 700 rechts

Ich habe mal 4 mögliche Szenarien gemacht zur Verschlauchung. Am Zylinder (AGB/PUMPE) ist links immer OUT und rechts immer IN:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Jetzt richtig auf links:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ihr flow ist immer gleich. Vorne rein ins Gehäuse und hinten bzw. oben raus. Was wäre die beste Option oder scheint das alles Jacke wie Hose?


----------



## IICARUS (12. Dezember 2021)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> oder scheint das alles Jacke wie Hose?


Genau... mache es wie es dir besser gefällt.
Jeder von uns hat da einen anderen Geschmack und Vorlieben und dann würde es sich nur aufgrund dessen beziehen.


----------



## Sinusspass (12. Dezember 2021)

Bisschen Unterschied bei der Temperatur gibts schon je nach Verschlauchung, aber seien wir ehrlich, das ist Bockwurst.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (12. Dezember 2021)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Genau... mache es wie es dir besser gefällt.
> Jeder von uns hat da einen anderen Geschmack und Vorlieben und dann würde es sich nur aufgrund dessen beziehen.


Ach mir ist eingefallen das ich die falsche Option hochgeladen habe. Bei beiden war der Tray auf rechts. Hier nochmal auf links gedreht im dritten Bild.

Vielleicht ist da irgendein Vorteil drinne, weil alle die das Base wassergekühlt haben und gute Temps erreichen, haben das auf links gedreht. Der einzige Unterschied zu links und rechts ist, dass das erst durch die Radiatoren gedrückt wird und bei 'auf rechts' erst durch GPU+CPU.


Sinusspass schrieb:


> Bisschen Unterschied bei der Temperatur gibts schon je nach Verschlauchung, aber seien wir ehrlich, das ist Bockwurst.


Kommt drauf an. Klar wird mein Deckel noch durch ein riesiges Mesh auf der Breite des Radis erweitert, aber optimal ist das Case natürlich nicht.

Wie würdet ihr das machen @IICARUS @Sinusspass . Und denkt dran, ihr habt keine andere Wahl außer das was hier gegeben ist ^^.


----------



## Sinusspass (12. Dezember 2021)

Wie das Case beschaffen ist hat mit etwaigen Temperaturunterschieden im Kreislauf erstmal nichts zu tun. Hat man die CPU halt nach der Graka, ist das Wasser bisschen wärmer. Das war´s aber auch. Sonst ändert die Reihenfolge nichts an den Temperaturen. Ist nur minimale Optimierung, lohnt einfach nicht. Bau einfach so, wie es dir am besten gefällt.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (12. Dezember 2021)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Wie das Case beschaffen ist hat mit etwaigen Temperaturunterschieden im Kreislauf erstmal nichts zu tun. Hat man die CPU halt nach der Graka, ist das Wasser bisschen wärmer. Das war´s aber auch. Sonst ändert die Reihenfolge nichts an den Temperaturen. Ist nur minimale Optimierung, lohnt einfach nicht. Bau einfach so, wie es dir am besten gefällt.


Ich würde ja am liebsten irgendwie Pumpe/AGB, GPU, RADI, CPU, RADI und zurück zur Pumpe. Geht bloß nicht so ganz ohne da zig unschöne Wege zu haben.


----------



## Sinusspass (12. Dezember 2021)

Bringt am Ende eh nicht viel. Also wenn du den PC auf rechts lässt, kannst du doch einfach einen Radi oben verbauen, die Anschlüsse hinten beim Hecklüfter platzieren und dann gehts.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (17. Januar 2022)

Sorry Leute das es keine Updates gab, aber mir kam wieder einiges dazwischen  So langsam wird die Ausrede pfad, aber ich muss die Woche umziehen (neues Arbeitszimmer) und vorher will ich den fertig machen. Also irgendwann im Laufe der Woche muss es passieren.

Hab gestern mal versucht die Anschlüsse inklusive Schlauch zu befestigen an einigen Teilen (einfach um ein Gefühl dafür zu kriegen). Ist es normal dass das so schwer raufgeht? Also der Schlauch auf den Fitting. Das ist so schwierig, dass ich überlege die Schläuche vorher etwas vorzukonfektionieren (bei 3m Schlauch sollte genügend da sein) und an den engen Stellen, wie der obere Radiator oder unten an der Pumpen/AGB-Kombi, schon vorab zu befestigen. 

Ist das normal dass das so schwerfällig ist?


----------



## IICARUS (17. Januar 2022)

Hängt vom Schlauch ab.
Natürlich kannst du dir einiges vorverlegen, wenn du so besser dran kommst.

Im Allgemeinen musst du etwas kreativ sein und wichtig ist am Ende nur, dass du alles sorgfältig verlegt hast und auch alles dicht ist.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (19. Januar 2022)

Sorry dass das jetzt wieder alles etwas verzögern würde, aber hab gesehen das es durchaus FPS-Zuwächse gibt wenn ich mein X470 gegen ein B550 tauschen würde.


----------



## Eyren (19. Januar 2022)

Ich hab den thread grade nur knapp überflogen.

Du baust seit dem 28.12.2020 an deiner WaKü und hattest bisher noch keinen tropfen Wasser drin? Oder hab ich das nur beim überfliegen verpasst?

Respekt, ernsthaft soviel Geduld könnte ich nicht haben.

Zu deinem letzten Post:

Wechsel ruhig wenn dir ein B550 alles nötige bietet und dazu noch PCIe 4.0 für die Graka mitbringt. Lieferzeit ist m3istens 2-3 Werktage, da kommt es doch nun nicht mehr drauf an.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (19. Januar 2022)

Eyren schrieb:


> Ich hab den thread grade nur knapp überflogen.
> 
> Du baust seit dem 28.12.2020 an deiner WaKü und hattest bisher noch keinen tropfen Wasser drin? Oder hab ich das nur beim überfliegen verpasst?
> 
> ...


Ja deswegen dachte ich, kann ich die paar Tage auch noch verkraften 

Ja leider bin ich dir Typ tausend Baustellen oder "mach ich morgen". Aber hier kommt erschwerend hinzu, dass ich die Idee anfangs total gehyped habe, aber mittlerweile doch bissel Schiss habe an der Graka zu fummeln. Aber ich kriege das hin


----------



## Eyren (20. Januar 2022)

Na klar schaffst du das, ist auch nicht schwieriger als eine Lungentransplantation.

Schau was soll schon passieren.... dann tropft es halt kurz und Hardware im Wert von mehreren tausend Euro sind defekt.

Ach ich sollte Motivationscoach werden.

Also ja Wechsel auf das B550 Board das macht durchaus Sinn bei einer 3090.

Der Umbau ist wirklich kein Hexenwerk.  Nimm dir einfach die nötige Zeit dafür mit dann klappt das problemlos.  Das größte Problem ist meistens die Ungeduld, man möchte den PC endlich starten. Plan dir lieber 2-3 Tage für den Umbau des Rechners ein.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (22. Januar 2022)

Wie würdet ihr die Thermalpads anbringen auf der Graka? Die sind ja einen Tick breiter als die Teile (Spannungswandler etc.) die beklebt werden. Sollte man die auch für jedes Bauteil einzeln zuschneiden mit Lücke oder einfach drüber? Auf YT sieht man unterschiedliche Sachen. Von der Ableitung der Wärme aus gesehen wäre ja mehr Material besser, aber da es ein flexibles Pad ist, weiß ich das nicht.


----------



## Sinusspass (22. Januar 2022)

Einfach auf die Flächen am Block drauf, mehr brauchts nicht.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (22. Januar 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Heute erstmal komplett zerlegt das gute Stück. Morgen gehts weiter ✌🏻


----------



## oldsql.Triso (23. Januar 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich kriege diesen Stecker nicht gelöst. Kann machen was ich will. Ansonsten ist alles easy abgegangen, aber der will sich nicht lösen. YT Vids sagen seitlich drücken und rütteln, aber nichts passiert. Irgendeine Idee?


----------



## IICARUS (23. Januar 2022)

Da kann man keine guten Tipps geben, einfach versuchen, mit einem flachen Schraubendreher von den Seiten heraus zu hebeln oder mit einer Flachzange vorsichtig wackeln.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (23. Januar 2022)

Habs ab. Was kann ich als Alternative zum Reinigen nehmen? Finde mein Isopropanol nicht... -.-


----------



## IICARUS (23. Januar 2022)

Keine Ahnung, bin immer vorbereitet, wenn ich sowas vorhabe.


----------



## Sinusspass (23. Januar 2022)

Hochprozentigen, aber achte danach darauf, dass du die Karte gut trocknest. Ich würde das ehrlich gesagt lassen und schauen, dass ich irgendwo reinen Alkohol herbekomme.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (23. Januar 2022)

Habs gefunden das gute Zeug. So dann erstmal reinigen...


----------



## oldsql.Triso (23. Januar 2022)

Alarm! Hab alles gereinigt, Thermalpads raufgemacht und auch sonst was beschrieben ist. Leider passt der Wasseranschluss zwischen Backplate und normalen Kühler nicht. Ich kann jeweils 3 der langen Schrauben anziehen, die anderen passen dann jeweils nicht mehr.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das blöde ist man sieht nicht ob das zu hoch oder zu niedrig ist. Nervt mich gerade richtig hart.


----------



## Sinusspass (23. Januar 2022)

Durch die Löcher im Anschlussterminal oder bei seitlicher Draufsicht sollte man doch die Gewinde erkennen können.
Aber das ist normal mit der Dicke, dass das nicht unbedingt direkt passt. Da muss man dann rumfummeln, bis es geht.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Januar 2022)

Und vor allem die Schrauben nicht direkt festdrehen, sondern nur ansetzen, bis alle Schrauben drin sind. Dann immer überkreuzt alle Schrauben vorsichtig immer etwas anziehen und keine Schraube direkt richtig festdrehen, damit sich der Kühler gleichmäßig setzen kann.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (23. Januar 2022)

Erstmal Pause:


----------



## oldsql.Triso (23. Januar 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So es hat erstmal auf Anhieb alles geklappt. Aktualisiere gerade das BIOS und ein paar Feinheiten werden später gefixt, aber erstmal tuts. 

Danke für die Hilfe an alle! 

Ich bräuchte später eventuell mal Hilfe bei der Einstellung der Software.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Januar 2022)

Freut mich das es am Ende mit der Grafikkarte doch noch gut geklappt hat. Sieht auch sehr gut aus und hast es auch schnell hinbekommen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (24. Januar 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Freut mich das es am Ende mit der Grafikkarte doch noch gut geklappt hat. Sieht auch sehr gut aus und hast es auch schnell hinbekommen.



Vielen Dank, aber nur durch eure Hilfe. Die Temperaturen der Grafikkarte sind auch absoluter Wahnsinn. Die CPU schwächelt dahingehend etwas, aber die sind auch um nen Delta von rund 15 besser. Aber Graka ist der absolute Wahnsinn. Bei einfach Games wie LoL wird die nicht mehr als 24 Grad warm laut HWINFO64. 
Ich meine aktuell ist auch alles noch offen, wenn das geschlossen ist wirds wärmer auf jeden Fall. Aber aktuell ist es laut HWINFO richtig gut.

Hatte erstmal das Problem mit "CPU FAN ERROR". Musste ich fix einen der oberen auf den CPU-Connector machen. Ich muss mir für hinten noch einen Slim 120/140er holen der leise ist, weil durch den oberen Radi nicht mehr so viel Platz war für den hinteren Fan zum Rauspusten.

War auf jeden Fall mal eine spannende Erfahrung eine eigene WaKü zu verbauen, zu mal man echt viel Potenzial hat das zu verbessern (Jedenfalls Klenigkeiten).

Aber ich muss unbedingt Kabel sleeven und kürzen. Diese ellenlangen Kabel lassen kein schönes Kabelmanagement zu. Das steht als nächstes an neben Deckel bearbeiten.

Morgen gehts erstmal an die Software und schauen was die so bietet.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (24. Januar 2022)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Jetzt ist erstmal alles bestellt, außer einem Durchflusssensor. Sobald der wieder verfügbar ist, wird der noch gekauft. Bei der Steuerung der Lüfter setze ich erstmal zum Übergang auf die vom Case, da kann ich bis zu 6 Stufen regeln. Und vllt klappt es ja über den Automatikmodus vom Case. Ich mach Bilder sobald was hier ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wenn ich jetzt den Ausgang von der D5 Next auf Anschluss A gemacht habe, kann ich jetzt über die Software die Lüfter kontrollieren oder wozu ist dieser Eingang?


----------



## IICARUS (24. Januar 2022)

Was ist bei dir Anschluss A?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (24. Januar 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Was ist bei dir Anschluss A?



Na lass dir mal im zitierten Beitrag von mir (über deinem) das Bild anzeigen. Da siehst du A) 4-PIN PWM-Connector to motherboard. 
Hab irgendwie gehofft dass das die Steuerung vom Mobo sein soll, weil wozu sollte er sich da sonst ein PWM-Signal holen. Das habe ich halt auf die Pumpe gelegt.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Januar 2022)

Das ist ja ein Lüfter HUB und damit wirst du alle Lüfter die daran angeschlossen sind dann per Mainboard regeln können. Mit der D5 Pumpe wäre es ja das gleiche, weil sie auch ein Lüfterausgang hat.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (24. Januar 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das ist ja ein Lüfter HUB und damit wirst du alle Lüfter die daran angeschlossen sind dann per Mainboard regeln können. Mit der D5 Pumpe wäre es ja das gleiche, weil sie auch ein Lüfterausgang hat.



Mal was anderes: Da ich jetzt laut Temperaturen etwas Spielraum habe, hast du deine 3080 übertaktet? Ich habe dazu bereits einiges gelesen/geschaut, aber der Artikel von Igors Lab dazu wirft für mich einige Fragen auf.


----------



## IICARUS (24. Januar 2022)

Nein, sehe kein Sinn darin, mit dem Holzhammer dran zu gehen und dann ggf. die Lebenszeit zu verkürzen, obwohl ich genug FPS habe. Denn am Ende hole ich da ehe nicht viel raus. Bei einer Wasserkühlung geht es mir nur um Silent, also alle so leise wie möglich, mit gute Temperaturen zu haben. Aktuell habe ich noch nicht mal mein Prozessor übertaktet.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (26. Januar 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Nein, sehe kein Sinn darin, mit dem Holzhammer dran zu gehen und dann ggf. die Lebenszeit zu verkürzen, obwohl ich genug FPS habe. Denn am Ende hole ich da ehe nicht viel raus. Bei einer Wasserkühlung geht es mir nur um Silent, also alle so leise wie möglich, mit gute Temperaturen zu haben. Aktuell habe ich noch nicht mal mein Prozessor übertaktet.


Okay, aber ein bißchen hab ich Bock das mal zu probieren. Vielleicht findet sich ja wer anders noch.

Aber mal was anderes: Muss die Pumpe mit 4720 RPM drehen? Ist das nicht etwas schnell oder ist das immer so? Hab heute endlich mal geschafft die Suite raufzuhauen und gleich mal die Firmware zu aktualisieren. Jetzt sagt er mir das die Pumpe relativ fix dreht. Normal oder eher nicht? Der PC ist im Idle aktuell und Wassertemperatur bei 20 Grad.


Ich habe gefunden das die Pumpe im Modus "Leistungsvorgabe", welche 100% war, arbeitet. Wenn ich auf den Modus "Kurvenregler" gehe, regelt sie runter. Hat vllt jemand da schöne Kurven für oder müsste man das individuell machen?


----------



## Crujach (26. Januar 2022)

meine Pumpe habe ich fest eingestellt, dass Ich Sie nicht höre (ca. 40% Speed) - die Temperaturen vom Wasser werden von der Pumpe wenig beeinflusst, außer die Pumpe ist sehr langsam.


----------



## Sinusspass (26. Januar 2022)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Aber mal was anderes: Muss die Pumpe mit 4720 RPM drehen?


Ja, 4800 Umdrehungen +-100 ist normal für eine D5 auf voller Leistung


oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Hat vllt jemand da schöne Kurven für oder müsste man das individuell machen?


Bei der Pumpe lohnt es im Grunde nicht, groß zu regeln. Der Durchfluss hat einen zu geringen Einfluss auf die Temperaturen. Einfach eine Drehzahl finden, bei der die Pumpe ruhig ist und die Temperaturen nicht einbrechen und gut.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (26. Januar 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ja, 4800 Umdrehungen +-100 ist normal für eine D5 auf voller Leistung
> 
> Bei der Pumpe lohnt es im Grunde nicht, groß zu regeln. Der Durchfluss hat einen zu geringen Einfluss auf die Temperaturen. Einfach eine Drehzahl finden, bei der die Pumpe ruhig ist und die Temperaturen nicht einbrechen und gut.


Ich muss sagen das die selbst bei voller Leistung geschmeidig leise ist für ein komplett offenes Gehäuse. Aber ich habe ja dann die Einstellung gefunden mit dem Modus "Kurvenregler". Dann fährt die so auf 2000 RPM runter. Ich probiere das einfach mal und schau wie sich das verhält.

Leider lassen sich die Lüfter nicht steuern wie erhofft. Ich habe das ja an diesen Controller vom Gehäuse rangebammelt, aber das tut nicht. Aber muss ich später nochmal probieren.


----------



## IICARUS (26. Januar 2022)

Bei meinem Sohn die D5 Next haben wir 10% Leistung der Pumpe fest eingestellt. Dadurch erreicht er noch ein Durchfluss von 80 l/h und die Pumpe ist nicht raus zu hören. Er könnte sogar auf 0% gehen und dann würde die Pumpe mit der mindest Drehzahl laufen und etwa 60 L/h bringen.

In meinem Fall das gleiche, habe minimal fest eingestellt, was etwa 64 l/h bringt und die Pumpe so leise ist, dass ich sie nicht aus dem System hören kann. In diesem Sinn stellst du die Pumpe auf einen festen Wert so ein, dass du über 60 Liter bleibst und die Pumpe für dich leise ausfällt.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (26. Januar 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Bei meinem Sohn die D5 Next haben wir 10% Leistung der Pumpe fest eingestellt. Dadurch erreicht er noch ein Durchfluss von 80 l/h und die Pumpe ist nicht raus zu hören. Er könnte sogar auf 0% gehen und dann würde die Pumpe mit der mindest Drehzahl laufen und etwa 60 L/h bringen.
> 
> In meinem Fall das gleiche, habe minimal fest eingestellt, was etwa 64 l/h bringt und die Pumpe so leise ist, dass ich sie nicht aus dem System hören kann. In diesem Sinn stellst du die Pumpe auf einen festen Wert so ein, dass du über 60 Liter bleibst und die Pumpe für dich leise ausfällt.



Also an den Temperaturen der Graka ändert sich nicht wirklich was (Delta von ca 2-3) bei 2000RPM, aber die CPU wird doch wärmer und gönnt sich jetzt bei seichten Games 57 Grad.  Ich beobachte mal was bei intensiveren Games passiert.
Ich glaube auch fast bei der CPU die WLP verkackt zu haben - zu dünn aufgetragen. Sonst mache ich ein Punkt oder X und dieses mal wollte ich glatt streichen und war da etwas geizig... . Vielleicht muss ich da nochmal ran.

Die Steuerung der Lüfter über die Pumpe funktioniert. Ich muss natürlich den Schalter auf "Auto" haben und nicht auf einen der drei Stufen.

Kann die Pumpe auch den Durchfluss intern berechnen oder geht das nicht, weil ich den Ausgang mit den Lüftern belegt habe?


----------



## IICARUS (26. Januar 2022)

Ja, aber auf 2-3 Grad kommt es nicht mit darauf an und dann stellt man so ein, dass die Pumpe leise ausfällt.


oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Kann die Pumpe auch den Durchfluss intern berechnen oder geht das nicht, weil ich den Ausgang mit den Lüftern belegt habe?


Du kannst den Ausgang der Lüfter nur entweder für einen Durchflusssensor nutzen oder nur für Lüfter. Wobei es auch Durchflusssensoren von Aquacomputer gibt, die direkt mit dem internen USB2.0 angeschlossen werden können und dann benötigst du diesen Anschluss nicht oder du kaufst dir ein Quadro als Steuerung noch extra dazu.

Die Pumpe hat aber noch eine virtuelle Durchflussmessung, was aber nicht zu gebrauchen ist. Was Genaueres wird damit nicht ausgegeben und es müssen auch bestimmte Voraussetzungen erfüllt sein, damit dieser virtuelle Durchfluss überhaupt berechnet werden kann. Mit dem Lüfteranschluss selbst, hat diese Funktion nichts zu tun.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (26. Januar 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Ja, aber auf 2-3 Grad kommt es nicht mit darauf an und dann stellt man so ein, dass die Pumpe leise ausfällt.
> 
> Du kannst den Ausgang der Lüfter nur entweder für einen Durchflusssensor nutzen oder nur für Lüfter. Wobei es auch Durchflusssensoren von Aquacomputer gibt, die direkt mit dem internen USB2.0 angeschlossen werden können und dann benötigst du diesen Anschluss nicht oder du kaufst dir ein Quadro als Steuerung noch extra dazu.
> 
> Die Pumpe hat aber noch eine virtuelle Durchflussmessung, was aber nicht zu gebrauchen ist. Was Genaueres wird damit nicht ausgegeben und es müssen auch bestimmte Voraussetzungen erfüllt sein, damit dieser virtuelle Durchfluss überhaupt berechnet werden kann. Mit dem Lüfteranschluss selbst, hat diese Funktion nichts zu tun.



Genau bei Durchfluss ist bei mir nur ein Warndreieck mit Ausrufezeichen. Aber wenn ich irgendwann mal das Build verbessere, kommt ein Durchflusssensor rein. 

Die Quadro brauch ich ja zum Glück nicht. Die Regelung klappt über die AquaSuite doch. Muss eben am Tower den Stellung auf Automatisch machen. Verstehe bloß nicht warum bei "Kurvenregler" und einer Wassertemperatur von unter 25 Grad die Lüfter voll aufdrehen, obwohl es das nicht soll.
Bei der normalen Steuerung über Leistungsvorgabe drehen die Lüfter in den jeweiligen Bereich runter.


----------



## Sinusspass (26. Januar 2022)

Wie sieht denn deine Kurve aus?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (26. Januar 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also das ist die Standardkurve die voreingestellt ist. Wie du siehst hat der Ausgang 0% aber die Lüfter knallen mit 1700 Touren. Wenn ich jetzt auf Leistungsvorgabe gehe, kann ich ganz easy prozentual die Lüfter regeln und sie tun was sie sollen.


----------



## Sinusspass (26. Januar 2022)

Weil die Lüfter 0% so interpretieren, dass kein Pwm verbunden ist und deshalb auf Vollgas laufen.
Pass die Kurve mal auf irgendwas an, dass die nie 0% erreicht.


----------



## DARPA (27. Januar 2022)

In der Aquasuite kann man für Lüfter auch minimale und maximale Leistung (Drehzahlen) einstellen. Also zum Beispiel minimum 30% PWM, dann werden die Lüfter nie mit weniger als 30% angesteuert, auch wenn der Regler bis auf 0% Ansteuerung runter geht.

Ich hab bei meinen Lüftern auch die Drehzahlen nach oben begrenzt, um ein gewisses Lautstärke nicht zu überschreiten. Muss man natürlich immer in Kombination mit der Kühlleistung gucken, ob die dann noch ausreichend ist.


----------



## IICARUS (27. Januar 2022)

Wobei je nach Lüfter auf 0% gehen.

Bei mir als Beispiel habe ich meine Lüfter auf meinem Mora so geregelt, das sie erst ab 30°C anlaufen und mit 28°C wieder ausgehen. Angeschlossen an einem Quadro oder Aquaero gehen auch 0%, weil hier anscheint diese 12v Spannung mit abgeschaltet wird.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hatte mal ein Splitter und daran war per Netzteil die Spannung angeschlossen und RPM  und PWM gingen zurück  zur Steuerung. Hier konnte ich tatsächlich keine 0% einstellen, weil dann die Lüfter mit 100% gelaufen wären.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (28. Januar 2022)

DARPA schrieb:


> In der Aquasuite kann man für Lüfter auch minimale und maximale Leistung (Drehzahlen) einstellen. Also zum Beispiel minimum 30% PWM, dann werden die Lüfter nie mit weniger als 30% angesteuert, auch wenn der Regler bis auf 0% Ansteuerung runter geht.
> 
> Ich hab bei meinen Lüftern auch die Drehzahlen nach oben begrenzt, um ein gewisses Lautstärke nicht zu überschreiten. Muss man natürlich immer in Kombination mit der Kühlleistung gucken, ob die dann noch ausreichend ist.



Tatsächlich rafft der das mit der Mindestdrehzahl nicht. Unter Leistungsvorgabe jedoch schon. Keine Ahnung was da falsch läuft.


----------



## IICARUS (28. Januar 2022)

Glaube du verwechselt hier was.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Alles, was ich mit roten Pfeilen gekennzeichnet habe, hat was damit zu tun.
Was ich gelb gekennzeichnet habe, ist was anderes.

Gelb gekennzeichnet: Normalerweise wird eine Regelung gespeichert, aber es kann sein, dass manche Daten per USB bezogen werden und mit dem Rechnerstart kann es sein, dass solche Daten nicht bezogen werden. Dann würden die Lüfter mit 100% laufen bis Windows gestartet  ist und die Aquasuite ihre Einstellung bereitstellt. Für solch ein Fall kann die Drehzahl ab Start bis Windows gestartet ist nochmals manuell bestimmt werden.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (30. Januar 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Problem wird sein das der halt die Wassertemp als Indikator nimmt. Die ist meistens außerhalb des Regelbereichs. Hab jetzt bei intensiven Games oder Stresstests eine CPU-Temp von max 65°C und GPU von 45°C und das bei ca 30% Pumpenleistung und ca. 1300 RPM manuell eingestellt (Ich dreh die Lüfter/Pumpe dann immer minimal auf, einfach zur Sicherheit).

Die Wassertemp geht nie höher als 28-29°C laut aquasuite. Ich könnte umständlich die Kurve anpassen, aber denke das ist Perlen vor die Säue. Viel ändert sich nicht an der Kühlleistung. Das Gehäuse ist offen und selbst mit den manuell angepassten Werten ist das leise.

Ich mach das aber jetzt noch nicht zu, weil ich erst die sleeved Cable einbauen möchte, das ich nicht nochmal ran muss.


----------



## IICARUS (30. Januar 2022)

Ich teste schon mit Prime95 zusammen mit Heaven Benchmark, aber du hast recht, sobald eine bestimmte Drehzahl erreicht ist und die Wassertemperatur nicht weiter ansteigt, kannst du die Kurve ehe nicht prüfen. Aber laut Kurve ist sie theoretisch dennoch erhalten und würde im Falle des Falles greifen.

Hier musst du ein Häkchen setzen, sonst wird die min. Drehzahl von 10% nicht gehalten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Maendro (2. Februar 2022)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Habs ab. Was kann ich als Alternative zum Reinigen nehmen? Finde mein Isopropanol nicht... -.-


Ich habe immer von diesen Noctua Reinigungstüchern ein paar auf Lager. Sind, wie ich finde, ganz praktisch


----------



## oldsql.Triso (2. Februar 2022)

Maendro schrieb:


> Ich habe immer von diesen Noctua Reinigungstüchern ein paar auf Lager. Sind, wie ich finde, ganz praktisch


Habe es dann noch zum Glück gefunden. 1L von dem Zeug reicht gewöhnlich sehr lange.


----------



## Maendro (7. Februar 2022)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Habe es dann noch zum Glück gefunden. 1L von dem Zeug reicht gewöhnlich sehr lange.


Absolut, habe davon auch immer noch eine Flasche hier stehen. Mehr ist immer besser .


----------



## oldsql.Triso (12. Juli 2022)

Hi Leute,

ich bin jetzt noch lange nicht durch. Der steht immer noch total zerrupft dort unterm Tisch, aber etwas Fortschritt ist zu verzeichnen.

Das Frontpanel ist bearbeitet. 

Jetzt fehlt der Deckel noch und ich bin gerade dran ein Distro plate für das Gehäuse anzufertigen (also ich mach ne STL und ein Typ der die herstellt verfeinert die und stellt das her).

Wenn das alles da ist, würde ich ja gerne Hardtubes machen, aber mal schauen.

Aber es geht voran.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (20. Juli 2022)

So jetzt kommt der Custom-AGB langsam ins rollen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Morgen kommt der Probedruck der Befestigungsseite und wenn das alles passt, wird das Ding verfeinert und hergestellt.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (13. Oktober 2022)

Mal ne Frage am die Profis. Es gibt Reservoirs für 120mm Lüfter mit Support der D5 Next Pumpe. Da müsste ich nicht einen teuren AGB herstellen lassen. 

Ist es schlimm wenn dieser Lüfter hinten bei der Slotblende fehlt und ich das dort hin packe? Also ich habe keine andere Möglichkeit das Reservoir wo anders zu installieren.


----------



## Sinusspass (13. Oktober 2022)

Keine gute Idee. Nicht, weil die Dinger ihren Zweck als Agb nicht erfüllen und auch nicht unbedingt, weil der Airflow dadurch zweifellos behindert wird, was zu Nachteilen führen wird.
Der entscheidende Punkt ist, dass die Dinger keine Entkopplung bieten und man die Pumpe selbst bei niedrigster Drehzahl hört, was schlicht Unsinn ist. 

Wie sieht eigentlich noch genau dein jetziger Plan aus und wo liegt das genaue Problem?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (13. Oktober 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Keine gute Idee. Nicht, weil die Dinger ihren Zweck als Agb nicht erfüllen und auch nicht unbedingt, weil der Airflow dadurch zweifellos behindert wird, was zu Nachteilen führen wird.
> Der entscheidende Punkt ist, dass die Dinger keine Entkopplung bieten und man die Pumpe selbst bei niedrigster Drehzahl hört, was schlicht Unsinn ist.
> 
> Wie sieht eigentlich noch genau dein jetziger Plan aus und wo liegt das genaue Problem?


Es ist kein Problem an sich,  aber die D5 mit Ultitube nimmt mir zu viel Platz weg. Das wusste ich anfangs, aber ich dachte einfach es geht besser. Zu mal ich jetzt durch die gesleevten Kabel das alles etwas hübscher machen will. 

Ich frage mal den Hersteller wie die entkoppelt sind. Weil beim Custom-AGB meinte er, dass das entkoppelt wird.
Die Antwort lautet: aufn Dichtring gelagert. Wenn man dann den AGB entkoppelt...


----------



## Sinusspass (13. Oktober 2022)

Beim ALC Rise Flat existiert schlicht keine Entkopplung.
Beim EK FLT soweit ich weiß ebenso nicht und das ist das Problem. Klar, das kann man nachrüsten. 
Aber glaubst du wirklich, dass das dicke Dinge da oben am hinteren Lüfterplatz besser aussieht als die Ultitube im Case?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (13. Oktober 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Beim ALC Rise Flat existiert schlicht keine Entkopplung.
> Beim EK FLT soweit ich weiß ebenso nicht und das ist das Problem. Klar, das kann man nachrüsten.
> Aber glaubst du wirklich, dass das dicke Dinge da oben am hinteren Lüfterplatz besser aussieht als die Ultitube im Case?


Ich würde das auf links drehen und dann wäre es unten.  Das ist von stealkeycustoms das Uni 120. Bin hier leider am Tablet sonst könnte ich das raussuchen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinusspass (13. Oktober 2022)

Ja, nur verdeckt das Ding bei der Einbauposition eben mal mindestens die ganze Spannungswandlersektion am I/O und ragt in einer Version für eine D5 vermutlich bis auf die CPU. Ich persönlich finde es ziemlich unansprechend, dort so viel zu haben. Selbst ein 25mm dicker Lüfter ist schon genug. Bei mehr wird meiner Meinung nach schon zu viel verdeckt. Hatte ich schon hinter mir.


----------



## Richu006 (13. Oktober 2022)

Also Distro Plates mit eingebauter Pumpe und AGB sind aktuell eigentlich ja recht beliebt.

Das mit dem entkoppeln habe ich mir aber auch schon gedacht!
Das ist wohl nicht ganz Ideal.

Aber habe mir heute trotzdem für meine 4090 (Das Ding passt nicht in mein aktuelles Gehäuse^^) ein  Lian Li  O11 Dynamic Evo gekauft.

Und habe dazu bei EKWB die passende Distro AGB Pumpen kombi bestellt.

Ich werde es  testen.


----------



## Sinusspass (13. Oktober 2022)

Soweit ich das von den anderen Leuten in den letzten Jahren berichten kann, ist das ne Katastrophe mit den Vibrationen. Bei großen und schweren Distros mit vielen Verschraubungspunkten und Anschlüssen mag das noch vertretbar sein, aber umso kleiner das Ding und umso weniger Verschraubungen, desto mehr kann es schwingen und dann geht der Ärger los. 
Irgendjemand bei CB oder im Luxx musste seine DDC auf 1500 Umdrehungen laufen lassen, damit sie nicht nervt. Hörbar war sie trotzdem. 
Ich selbst sitze hier gerade am PC mit komplett entkoppelten DDCs (Shoggy und Tygon Norprene) unter einem Metalldeckel im gedämmten Define C und höre bei 3500 Umdrehungen nichts. Genau habe ich die maximal unhörbare Drehzahl noch nicht rausgefunden, aber bei 4500 Umdrehungen waren die Pumpen aus dem Gehäuse raus leicht hörbar. Und das hat mich doch arg gewundert. Im offenen Aufbau mit Metalldeckel und Entkopplung war die Hörschwelle bei 2700 Umdrehungen. 
Tja, und dann hat man da den Gegenspieler ohne die ganzen Vorteile. Ich hatte mal testweise eine D5 (bei ähnlichen Beruhigungsmaßnahmen ähnlich laut wie die DDC, wirklich) in einem Metalldeckel, aber völlig unentkoppelt im ungedämmten W200 und die war bei 1900 Umdrehungen aus einem Meter unhörbar. Eine DDC würde sich nach meinen Beobachtungen ähnlich verhalten.
Deshalb ist eine gute Entkopplung so wichtig. Wenn irgendwas zu vibrieren anfängt, muss man mit der Drehzahl noch wie weit runter gehen.
So btw., falls einer fragt, was die erhöhte Drehzahl bringt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Draufklicken, dann wirds größer. In meinem jetzigen Build (anderer Kreislauf als im Screenshot, aber wieder Dual DDC) hat der Sprung von 2600 auf 3500 Umdrehungen den Durchfluss von 86 auf 131l/h erhöht. Bei 4500 liege ich bei 170l/h, wobei der Kreislauf auch noch nicht ganz entlüftet ist und der Durchfluss gerade jetzt noch ansteigt.

Deshalb sage ich, dass eine gute Entkopplung so wichtig ist. Sie erlaubt eben mal schnell einen deutlich höheren Durchfluss.


----------



## Richu006 (13. Oktober 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Deshalb ist eine gute Entkopplung so wichtig. Wenn irgendwas zu vibrieren anfängt, muss man mit der Drehzahl noch wie weit runter gehen.


Also Entkoppeln lassen sich Pumpen AGB Kombis sowieso nur sehr schlecht.

Meine aktuelle D5 Next auf dem Ultilube singt auch schön resonant aus dem Gehäuse wenn man die etwas aufdreht.

Ich kann das Risiko eingehen, mit der Distro Plate (mir gefällt es optisch).
Da ich sowieso extern neben dem MoRa noch eine zweite Pumpe schön entkoppelt stehen habe.

Die Interne Pumpe brauche ich also eigentlich nur zum befüllen und als Redundanz. 
Im Normalbetrieb wird die gar nicht, oder nur so auf 10% laufen.

Das ist natürlich auch immer eine Option. Also dass man  nötigenfalls noch eine zweite Pumpe einbaut. die kann man dann auch irgendwo versteckt auf nen hässliches Shoggy Sandwich stellen^^


----------



## Sinusspass (14. Oktober 2022)

Das ist die Schwäche der Kombis, auch wenn es mit Entkopplungsschrauben halbwegs geht. Leicht wird es, wenn man sie hinstellt und nicht an die Wand schraubt.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (14. Oktober 2022)

Da es nicht die Welt kostet, werde ich es mal probieren und berichten und nebenher weiter am Custom-AGB mit Pumpehalterung arbeiten. Ich hab gerade einen komplett offenen Aufbau und bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden (sieht bloß Kacke aus).

@Sinusspass 
Mit der Positionierung könntest du recht haben.  Es war auch bisher nur eine Idee. Mein Custom AGB ist ja fast fertig und könnte bald gefertigt werden.  Muss jetzt nur noch ein Negativ drucken lassen und dann weiter.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (3. November 2022)

Ich bräuchte mal Tipps zur D5 Next. Laut Handbuch habe ich für diese beiden Ausgänge folgende Optionen:

5.3. Anschluss „Fan“ für Lüfter oder Durchflusssensor
Je nach Konfiguration kann dieser Anschluss entweder als PWM-geregelter Lüfterausgang
mit Tachosignalauswertung oder zum Anschluss eines Durchflusssensors
verwendet werden.

5.4. Anschluss „Bus“ für aquabus oder RGBpx
Je nach Konfiguration kann dieser Anschluss entweder zur Kommunikation mit anderen
Geräten von Aqua Computer oder als RGBpx-Ausgang für LED-Produkte
(bis zu 90 adressierbare LEDs) verwendet werden. Eine gleichzeitige Nutzung beider
Funktionen ist nicht möglich!

Kann ich das irgendwie zentralisieren? 

Option A:
RGB-Geraffel über Motherboard
Lüftersteuerung über Pumpe (plus meinen Controller vom Case)
- kein Durchflusssensor von der Pumpe direkt

Option B:
RGB-Geraffel über Pumpenanschluss 5.4
Lüftersteuerung über Case
Durchflusssensor über Pumpe

Option C:
Externen Durchflusssensor an kommende Hardtubes
Lüftersteuerung wie gehabt über Pumpe
RGB dann auch über Pumpe (mit Modul?)
- Einbindung des Durchflusses nicht in Aquasuite möglich

Option D:
Aquaero 5 (für 6 habe ich keinen Steckplatz)
- da habe ich aber noch nicht ganz durchgeblickt, ob ich da wieder zig Extramodule brauche (wie Octo für die Lüftersteuerung oder irgendwas für die RGB-Sachen) und auch generell weiß ich nicht ob ich Platz zum platzieren dieses Teil habe. 

Also irgendwie brauche ich eine elegante Lösung für entweder eine zentrale Steuerung oder eben eine gute Aufteilung der Funktionen.
Wozu? Will die aquasuite auch nutzen und mir ein paar Sachen Darstellen lassen. Zu dem möchte ich endlich einen "Abschluss" für meine erste Custom-WaKü finden. Dazu kommen neben dem Custom-AGB auch hoffentlich am Ende Hardtubes.

Vllt sollte ich es auch einfach abschließen, den RGB-Kabel einfach ans Mobo dongeln und den Rest so lassen. Aber dachte irgendwie das Durchfluss eine wichtige Größe ist (ich weiß "es tut ja").


----------



## Nathenhale (3. November 2022)

Also fällst du RGBpx konformer RGB Beleuchtung hast sollte ein OCTO alles erfüllen was du suchst.


----------



## Richu006 (3. November 2022)

Also ich selbst nutze RGB vom Mainboard und alles Wakütechnische läuft über ein Aquaero.

Das octo wäre aber auch RGBpx tauglich. Und würde wohl damit alles abdecken.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (3. November 2022)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> Also fällst du RGBpx konformer RGB Beleuchtung hast sollte ein OCTO alles erfüllen was du suchst.


Ich habe ja nicht so viel. Eigentlich nur die Grafikkarte und das Ding von der Pumpe. 



Richu006 schrieb:


> Also ich selbst nutze RGB vom Mainboard und alles Wakütechnische läuft über ein Aquaero.


Hier ist halt die kleine Krux. Entweder Lüftersteuerung oder Durchflusssensor, beides ist so out of the box bei der D5 Next nicht möglich.
Aber vielleicht wäre ein externer Durchflusssensor besser.


----------



## Richu006 (3. November 2022)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Hier ist halt die kleine Krux. Entweder Lüftersteuerung oder Durchflusssensor, beides ist so out of the box bei der D5 Next nicht möglich.
> Aber vielleicht wäre ein externer Durchflusssensor besser.


Also meinst du bei der d5 Next "standalone"?

Weil beim Aquaero oder dem Octo geht sehr wohl Lüftersteuerung + Durchflusssensor.

Die D5 Next alleine, ist als Lüftersteuerung sowieso etwas mau für einen ganzen loop mit mehreren Radiatoren.

Ich halte deshLb eine dedizierte Lüftersteuerung für sinnvoll.

Wenn es budget technisch möglich ist.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (3. November 2022)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Also meinst du bei der d5 Next "standalone"?
> Weil beim Aquaero oder dem Octo geht sehr wohl Lüftersteuerung + Durchflusssensor.
> 
> Die D5 Next alleine, ist als Lüftersteuerung sowieso etwas mau für einen ganzen loop mit mehreren Radiatoren.
> ...



Ja das geht bei mir deswegen gut, weil der eine Ausgang bei mir an die Steuerung vom Gehäuse ran geht und diese dann die 6 Lüfter der zwei Radis übernimmt. Ich kann jetzt quasi manuell oder automatisch steuern.

Ich brauche ja nur einen PWM-Ausgang, welcher als Eingangssignal für meine Steuerung dient und dann würde ich den integrierten Flusssensor der Pumpe nehmen. Das reicht doch um grob eine Richtung zu haben oder?


----------



## Richu006 (3. November 2022)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Ja das geht bei mir deswegen gut, weil der eine Ausgang bei mir an die Steuerung vom Gehäuse ran geht und diese dann die 6 Lüfter der zwei Radis übernimmt. Ich kann jetzt quasi manuell oder automatisch steuern.
> 
> Ich brauche ja nur einen PWM-Ausgang, welcher als Eingangssignal für meine Steuerung dient und dann würde ich den integrierten Flusssensor der Pumpe nehmen. Das reicht doch um grob eine Richtung zu haben oder?


Der virtuelle Durchflusssensor der D5 next, ist absoluter müll. Der bringt meiner Ansicht nach gar nix.

Ich habe DP Ultra (was von ihnen empfohlen wird) und habe x mal versucht das Ding zu kalibrieren. Aber der zeigt häufig gar nix an, und wenn dann irgend ein Fantasywert.

Ich habe noch ein high flow Durchflusssensor im system und kann deshalb vergleichen.

Was die D5 da anzeigt ist müll.
Da kanbst du auch gleich komplett auf nen flowmeter verzichten. 

Der Wert der d5 next wird dich nur verunsichern!

Was du könntest ist eine high flow next einbauen. Den kannst du über usb am mainboard anstecken


----------



## oldsql.Triso (20. November 2022)

Mal eine ganz andere Frage. Mein derzeitiges System soll jetzt in ein ITX-System wandern mit anderer Pumpe und das "alte" wird für das neue herhalten. Da das Gehäuse ziemlich klein ist habe ich die Befürchtung, dass der Anschluss der Schläuche quasi ausm Gehäuse steht. Und noch eins: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das von uns aus gesehen linke Loch ist bei mir mit einer Schraube verschlossen wie auf dem Bild und am rechten geht es quasi von der unteren Seite ran und bei der oberen raus. Kann ich die Unterseite vom rechten mit der Schraube verschließen und die linke öffnen und habe dann wieder normalen Durchfluss?

Finde dazu nichts in der Beschreibung.


----------



## Richu006 (21. November 2022)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Kann ich die Unterseite vom rechten mit der Schraube verschließen und die linke öffnen und habe dann wieder normalen Durchfluss?
> 
> Finde dazu nichts in der Beschreibung.


Es muss einfach 1 Anschluss links und 1 Anschluss rechts sein.

Ob oben oder unten ist egal, die kannst du tauschen.

Was nicht geht ist zb. Beide links, also oben und unten direkt beieinander. Ansonsten fliesst das Wasser da direkt durch, ohne durch den GPU Block zu laufem


----------



## Krolgosh (21. November 2022)

Was für einen GPU Kühler hast du da nun verbaut? Sorry hab mir die ganzen Seiten jetzt nicht durchgelesen welcher es geworden ist. 

Ansonsten so wie @Richu006 sagt.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (21. November 2022)

Krolgosh schrieb:


> Was für einen GPU Kühler hast du da nun verbaut? Sorry hab mir die ganzen Seiten jetzt nicht durchgelesen welcher es geworden ist.
> 
> Ansonsten so wie @Richu006 sagt.



Den EK-Quantum Vector Trinity RTX 3080/3090 Active Backplate D-RGB - Plexi habe ich damals gekauft.


Richu006 schrieb:


> Es muss einfach 1 Anschluss links und 1 Anschluss rechts sein.
> 
> Ob oben oder unten ist egal, die kannst du tauschen.
> 
> Was nicht geht ist zb. Beide links, also oben und unten direkt beieinander. Ansonsten fliesst das Wasser da direkt durch, ohne durch den GPU Block zu laufem



Muss sein? Beide sind bei mir aktuell auf der rechten Seite wie auf dem Bild. Links kann man auch nur "oben" montieren. Aber gut zu wissen, weil ich im ITX-Gehäuse keinen Platz habe irgendwas unten zu montieren


----------



## Krolgosh (21. November 2022)

Ah ok, mit dem verhält es sich tatsächlich so das du es beliebig konfigurieren kannst:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Von daher, mach es so wie es für dich am besten mit dem dir gegeben Platz passt.


----------



## Richu006 (21. November 2022)

Ok speziell... aber scheint dann so zu sein.

Bei meinem neuen ek 4090 Block ist das nicht so. Da muss einer rechts und einer links.

Aber beide oben ist kein Problem.
Habe ich auch so.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Krolgosh (21. November 2022)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Aber beide oben ist kein Problem.
> Habe ich auch so.
> 
> 
> ...


btw diese satinierten Tubes finde ich absolut Klasse. Sieht richtig edel aus.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (21. November 2022)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Ok speziell... aber scheint dann so zu sein.
> 
> Bei meinem neuen ek 4090 Block ist das nicht so. Da muss einer rechts und einer links.
> 
> ...



Distroplates sind schon eine feine Sache. Ich bin immer noch dabei einen Custom-AGB zu machen für mein Dark Base 700 und trotzdem werden eventuelle Hardtubes nicht so sauber verlegt sein. Sind das eigentlich 3 x 360er Radis?


Krolgosh schrieb:


> Ah ok, mit dem verhält es sich tatsächlich so das du es beliebig konfigurieren kannst:
> 
> 
> Von daher, mach es so wie es für dich am besten mit dem dir gegeben Platz passt.



Super, dann kann ich ja ohne Probleme das so machen. Danke


----------



## Richu006 (21. November 2022)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Distroplates sind schon eine feine Sache. Ich bin immer noch dabei einen Custom-AGB zu machen für mein Dark Base 700 und trotzdem werden eventuelle Hardtubes nicht so sauber verlegt sein. Sind das eigentlich 3 x 360er Radis?


Ja ist auch mein erstes mal mit Distro plate.
Aber leider halt ein "fertig" Produkt deshalb haben die ein/Ausgänge nicht sauber gefluchtet. 
Von ekwb gibt es ja dafür diese Torque offset fittinge wie man sie in vielen Bildern sieht. Aber ich bin kein Fan von zu vielen Fittingen.

Deshalb habe ich die Offsets mit Biegungen korrigiert. Was man so nicht jeden Tag sieht. Und ist mir denke ich recht gut gelungen.

Es sind 2x 360 er Radiatoren. Also oben und unten. 

Aber es hängt noch ein externer MoRa 420 im Kreislauf (die Tubes welche unter der GPU durchgehen führen aus dem Gehäuse)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Btw. Falls ich noch bisschen Werbung für mich machen darf.

Es gibt ein Youtube Video von mir, vom Zusammenbau des Rechners.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CzngGza7xfc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (21. November 2022)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Ja ist auch mein erstes mal mit Distro plate.
> Aber leider halt ein "fertig" Produkt deshalb haben die ein/Ausgänge nicht sauber gefluchtet.
> Von ekwb gibt es ja dafür diese Torque offset fittinge wie man sie in vielen Bildern sieht. Aber ich bin kein Fan von zu vielen Fittingen.
> 
> ...



Geiles Setup. Hast du mal gemessen wie hoch, breit und lang die Graka mit dem Wasserkühler ist? Ist das eigentlich mit aktiver Backplate? 

Custom ist aber auch eine schrottige Lösung, ich liebe halt irgendwie das Dark Base 700. Externe Moras sind für mich nichts, da ich sogar ab und an noch auf LANs fahre.


----------



## Richu006 (21. November 2022)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Geiles Setup. Hast du mal gemessen wie hoch, breit und lang die Graka mit dem Wasserkühler ist? Ist das eigentlich mit aktiver Backplate?.


Ja ist mit aktiver Backplate.

Ja also die Masse findet man im Internet bei ekwb




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dazu kommt dann noch der PCIE slot in der breite.

Ich wusste das es bei mir ne knappe Kiste wird.

Ich habe noch genau 1mm Platz zwischen Scheibe und dem.Terminal für die Anschlüsse xD

Aus dem Lanparty alter bin ich raus xD


----------



## oldsql.Triso (21. November 2022)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Ja ist mit aktiver Backplate.
> 
> Ja also die Masse findet man im Internet bei ekwb
> 
> ...



Ich denke, jedenfalls laut dem YT-Vid, das ich älter bin  . Man ist nie aus dem Alter für eine gute LAN mit Freunden. 

Oh die ist doch schon merklich breiter, höher und länger. Hatte vllt noch die Hoffnung dass das ins ITX passt, aber das wird nichts. Dann kann ich wenigstens mal Hardtubing im Dark Base probieren, weil im NCase M1 wird das nichts.


----------



## Richu006 (21. November 2022)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Oh die ist doch schon merklich breiter, höher und länger. Hatte vllt noch die Hoffnung dass das ins ITX passt, aber das wird nichts. Dann kann ich wenigstens mal Hardtubing im Dark Base probieren, weil im NCase M1 wird das nichts.


Ist aber auch eine "Strix" ich glaiube es gibt bedeutend kleinere Karten. Zb die founders vielleicht.

Bei ekwb kannst du alle kühlermasse einsehen. Musst dich da mal durchschauen was es alles gibt.

Oder zb. Von Phanteks gibt es Kühlerblöcke, welche das Anschlussterminal vorne an der Karte haben.
Die Karte wird dann zwar längers, aber dafür weniger breit. (Wobei der Stromanschluss ja sowieso auch noch gut min 2cm Platz benötigt)


----------



## oldsql.Triso (22. November 2022)

Sorry falls ich noch eine Frage habe, aber wie kann ich am besten einen gebrauchten Radi spülen um eventuelle Ablagerungen oder so rauszuspülen? Und was benutze ich dafür?

Bei meiner aktuellen Wakü-Hardware sehe ich aktuell keinen Anlass irgendwas zu spülen - hatte auch nur klare Flüssigkeit drinne und unter den Plexiglas sieht bisher noch alles schick aus.


----------



## IICARUS (22. November 2022)

Habe auch mal einen gebrauchten Radiator gekauft. Damals vor zwei Jahren habe ich zunächst ein Fettlöser genommen und nach dem Befüllen 4 min gewartet und dann gut mit einem Duschschlauch durchgespült. Danach noch mit einem Kalkreiniger dasselbe vorgehen. Zum Schluss dann noch mit destilliertes Wasser nachspülen, damit keine Reste von Leitungswasser enthalten bleiben.

Neue Radiatoren habe ich bisher nur mit warmen Wasser durchgespült und danach natürlich auch mit destilliertes Wasser nachgespült.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (22. November 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe auch mal einen gebrauchten Radiator gekauft. Damals vor zwei Jahren habe ich zunächst ein Fettlöser genommen und nach dem Befüllen 4 min gewartet und dann gut mit einem Duschschlauch durchgespült. Danach noch mit einem Kalkreiniger dasselbe vorgehen. Zum Schluss dann noch mit destilliertes Wasser nachspülen, damit keine Reste von Leitungswasser enthalten bleiben.
> 
> Neue Radiatoren habe ich bisher nur mit warmen Wasser durchgespült und danach natürlich auch mit destilliertes Wasser nachgespült.



Also eine Schüssel mit Fit-Wasser, den darin tränken und ausspülen mit destillierten Wasser sollte reichen (also um den Schritt mit Duschschlauch zu sparen und Kalkreinigernutzung, weil ich gelesen habe dass das zu aggressiv ist)? Zitronensäure habe ich noch gelesen.

Ich habe leider die Info damals nicht gehabt die neuen Radis mal zu spülen wegen Fertigungsreste etc. Ich hoffe einfach mal dass das okay war.


----------



## IICARUS (22. November 2022)

Im Grunde kannst es machen, wie du es besser findest.

Duschlauch ist besser, weil du mit einem bestimmten Druck durchspülen kannst und auch sicher gehen musst, dass nichts zurückbleibt. Bedenke, dass ein Radiator kein Gefäß ist, sondern lauter kleine Kanäle hat und darin nichts zurückbleiben darf.



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Ich habe leider die Info damals nicht gehabt die neuen Radis mal zu spülen wegen Fertigungsreste etc. Ich hoffe einfach mal dass das okay war.


Vertrauen ist gut, Kontrolle ist aber besser.
Selbst wenn es nur Leitungswasser oder destilliertes Wasser ist.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (22. November 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Im Grunde kannst es machen, wie du es besser findest.
> 
> Duschlauch ist besser, weil du mit einem bestimmten Druck durchspülen kannst und auch sicher gehen musst, dass nichts zurückbleibt. Bedenke, dass ein Radiator kein Gefäß ist, sondern lauter kleine Kanäle hat und darin nichts zurückbleiben darf.
> 
> ...



Letzteres hatte ich anfangs einfach nicht gewusst und daher läuft das Sys seit knapp einem Jahr so. Wenn ich jetzt auf das ITX umsteige, werde ich mal schauen ob ich einzelne Sachen wie CPU/GPU-Kühler spülen kann einfach mit der Pumpe dran oder ob ich die auseinander bauen muss (Bei der VGA hätte ich mal gar keine Lust drauf, weil das so ein Akt war die zusammen zu kriegen  ). 

Auf jeden Fall werde ich den neuen Radi fürs ITX dann einmal spülen mit destillierten Wasser.


----------



## goanaut67 (22. November 2022)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Es muss einfach 1 Anschluss links und 1 Anschluss rechts sein.
> 
> Ob oben oder unten ist egal, die kannst du tauschen.
> 
> Was nicht geht ist zb. Beide links, also oben und unten direkt beieinander. Ansonsten fliesst das Wasser da direkt durch, ohne durch den GPU Block zu laufem



Möchte das Thema noch mal gerne aufgreifen.
Glaube nicht das der Kühler nur von oben angeschlossen werden kann.
Der linke Anschluss dient nur zur Verbindung der Backplate zum vorderen Kühler und die Verschlussschraube oben ist nur durch die Herstellung der Bohrung nötig und nicht als Anschluss gedacht.
Wenn man Zu- und Ablauf oben anbringt wird nur die Backplate mit Wasser durchflossen aber nicht der eigentliche Kühler da der Abfluss durch die untere Verschlussschraube blockiert ist.
Es gibt die Möglichkeit den Anschlussklotz um 180° zu drehen, dann ist aber immer noch je eine Leitung oben und unten anzuschließen eben nur auf der linken Seite.
Lasse mich aber gern eines besseren belehren...


----------



## oldsql.Triso (22. November 2022)

goanaut67 schrieb:


> Möchte das Thema noch mal gerne aufgreifen.
> Glaube nicht das der Kühler nur von oben angeschlossen werden kann.
> Der linke Anschluss dient nur zur Verbindung der Backplate zum vorderen Kühler und die Verschlussschraube oben ist nur durch die Herstellung der Bohrung nötig und nicht als Anschluss gedacht.
> Wenn man Zu- und Ablauf oben anbringt wird nur die Backplate mit Wasser durchflossen aber nicht der eigentliche Kühler da der Abfluss durch die untere Verschlussschraube blockiert ist.
> ...



Das wäre für mein ITX-Build äußerst Bescheiden wegen akutem Platzmangel  würde aber dem Bild oben aus Beitrag #186 widersprechen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## goanaut67 (22. November 2022)

Das ist richtig. Wenn ich mir aber das Foto in Post 182 ansehe tue ich mich schwer wie das mit Anschlüssen oben funktionieren soll rein von der logik her.
Stellt sich auch die Frage was in der Anleitung mit "opening" gemeint ist. Alle Öffnungen oder nur die gezeigten mit den bereits angeschlossenen Rohren.
Würde es dir ja wünschen das das so geht da ich sehr gut nachvollziehen kann wie wenig Platz im ITX-Gehäuse ist.


----------



## Richu006 (22. November 2022)

goanaut67 schrieb:


> Möchte das Thema noch mal gerne aufgreifen.
> Glaube nicht das der Kühler nur von oben angeschlossen werden kann.
> Der linke Anschluss dient nur zur Verbindung der Backplate zum vorderen Kühler und die Verschlussschraube oben ist nur durch die Herstellung der Bohrung nötig und nicht als Anschluss gedacht.
> Wenn man Zu- und Ablauf oben anbringt wird nur die Backplate mit Wasser durchflossen aber nicht der eigentliche Kühler da der Abfluss durch die untere Verschlussschraube blockiert ist.
> ...


Das Terminal von dem Wasserblock hier kenne ich leider nicht.
Ich selbst habe ja nen neuen ekwb Block für ne 4090 strix mot aktiver Backplate. Und da kommt eindeutig 1 aanschluss rechts und einer links.
Oben/unten ist egal.

Ich dachte deshalb das wäre in dem Fall hier dasselbe! 
Aber laut EKWB Anleitung und auch laut Bildern ist das Terminal um das es hier geht eindeutig anders konstruiert.

Dann könnte es in der tat sein dass man nicht beide oben rausführen kann.


----------



## goanaut67 (22. November 2022)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Das Terminal von dem Wasserblock hier kenne ich leider nicht.
> Ich selbst habe ja nen neuen ekwb Block für ne 4090 strix mot aktiver Backplate. Und da kommt eindeutig 1 aanschluss rechts und einer links.
> Oben/unten ist egal.
> 
> ...



Habe gerade geschaut, bei deinem ist es tatsächlich anders konstruiert. Da ist es so möglich.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (22. November 2022)

goanaut67 schrieb:


> Das ist richtig. Wenn ich mir aber das Foto in Post 182 ansehe tue ich mich schwer wie das mit Anschlüssen oben funktionieren soll rein von der logik her.
> Stellt sich auch die Frage was in der Anleitung mit "opening" gemeint ist. Alle Öffnungen oder nur die gezeigten mit den bereits angeschlossenen Rohren.
> Würde es dir ja wünschen das das so geht da ich sehr gut nachvollziehen kann wie wenig Platz im ITX-Gehäuse ist.



Any opening heißt ja wörtlich "jede Öffnung" und nicht jeder "Eingang". Da es hier auch perse keinen Ein-/Ausgang gibt (also jedenfalls in der Beschreibung wird nichts irgendwie als Ein-/Ausgangsseite beschrieben). Da werde ich wohl erst schlauer, wenn es soweit ist


----------



## IICARUS (22. November 2022)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Ich selbst habe ja nen neuen ekwb Block für ne 4090 strix mot aktiver Backplate. Und da kommt eindeutig 1 aanschluss rechts und einer links.
> Oben/unten ist egal.


Normalerweise geht es links rein und rechts raus, weil intern eine Jetplat verbaut ist und es besser ist, wenn es von unten nach oben durchströmt wird. Andersherum soll es aber kein Temperaturunterschied geben. Habe ich aber noch nie ausgetestet.

Laut dem Bild hier ist eine aktiv gekühlte Backplat mit verbaut und da ist mir nicht bekannt, wie es im Terminal durchströmt wird. EK hat es aber nicht so genau, wo was rein und wieder rausgehen soll.


----------



## Richu006 (22. November 2022)

Das mit der jetplate stimmt.

Ich musste extra das Terminal abnehmen um zu schauen ob ich jetzt rechts oder links den Eingang nutzen muss. Genau wegen der jetplate.
1 kanal geht ja mittig zum chip und dann duch die jetplatte. In der Anleitung wurde nichts genannt disbezüglich. Aber ich mache es immer gerne so klassisch "nach lehrbuch" 

Weil es für mich so kühlungstechnisch am meisten Sinn macht


----------



## oldsql.Triso (22. November 2022)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Das mit der jetplate stimmt.
> 
> Ich musste extra das Terminal abnehmen um zu schauen ob ich jetzt rechts oder links den Eingang nutzen muss. Genau wegen der jetplate.
> 1 kanal geht ja mittig zum chip und dann duch die jetplatte. In der Anleitung wurde nichts genannt disbezüglich. Aber ich mache es immer gerne so klassisch "nach lehrbuch"
> ...



Aber letzten Ende wäre es sowieso egal wenn das Wasser in Bewegung und in allen Bereichen ist. Aber ich weiß was du meinst.


----------



## goanaut67 (22. November 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Laut dem Bild hier ist eine aktiv gekühlte Backplat mit verbaut und da ist mir nicht bekannt, wie es im Terminal durchströmt wird. EK hat es aber nicht so genau, wo was rein und wieder rausgehen soll.



Bin über das Bild in Post 182 darauf gekommen und mir Gedanken gemacht. Da sieht man den Verlauf durch den durchsichtigen Klotz denke ich recht gut.
Angenommen das Wasser kommt von oben in den rechten Anschluss, läuft dann über den Backplate-Kühler zum rechten Anschluss und über die Brücke in den GPU-Kühler. Von dem geht es dann rechts unten wieder raus.
Wenn jetzt beide Anschlüsse oben angebracht würden, würde nur der Backplate-Kühler mit Wasser durchströmt, der GPU Kühler jedoch nicht da der Weg durch die Verschlussschraube versperrt ist.

Und ja, EKWB hat es mit den Durchflussrichtungen in den Anleitungen nicht so genau.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (23. November 2022)

goanaut67 schrieb:


> Bin über das Bild in Post 182 darauf gekommen und mir Gedanken gemacht. Da sieht man den Verlauf durch den durchsichtigen Klotz denke ich recht gut.
> Angenommen das Wasser kommt von oben in den rechten Anschluss, läuft dann über den Backplate-Kühler zum rechten Anschluss und über die Brücke in den GPU-Kühler. Von dem geht es dann rechts unten wieder raus.
> Wenn jetzt beide Anschlüsse oben angebracht würden, würde nur der Backplate-Kühler mit Wasser durchströmt, der GPU Kühler jedoch nicht da der Weg durch die Verschlussschraube versperrt ist.
> 
> Und ja, EKWB hat es mit den Durchflussrichtungen in den Anleitungen nicht so genau.



Vielleicht muss ich mal den Support anschreiben. Die sollten das ja wissen.

Mal was anderes. Hier ein Bild vom gebrauchten Radi. Ist das normal? Der andere war neu und der nicht.


----------



## IICARUS (23. November 2022)

Vielleicht irgendwelche Farbrückstände. Wie ich den Radiator reinigen würde, habe ich bereits geschrieben und wenn du anderer Meinung bist, ist es deine Sache.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (23. November 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Vielleicht irgendwelche Farbrückstände. Wie ich den Radiator reinigen würde, habe ich bereits geschrieben und wenn du anderer Meinung bist, ist es deine Sache.


Bin ich nicht, wollte bloß nachfragen ob das nicht vllt Korrosion ist.


----------



## IICARUS (23. November 2022)

Keine Ahnung, kann man aus den Bildern nicht richtig erkennen und zuordnen.


----------



## Nathenhale (23. November 2022)

Ich würde ihn reinigen . Die Anleitung findest du hier im forum


----------



## oldsql.Triso (23. November 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, kann man aus den Bildern nicht richtig erkennen und zuordnen.



Ja ist auch schwierig für mich zu definieren was das sein soll. Als Fettlöser reicht doch sicherlich Fittwasser oder?


----------



## Nathenhale (24. November 2022)

How-To - Wasserkühlung reinigen
					

[HowTo]Wasserkühlung reinigen  Hallo Community, ich hab euch hier mal ein HowTo geschrieben wie man eine Wasserkühlung richtig reinigt.   Inhaltsverzeichnis   Einleitung benötigte Materialien Reinigung Radiator Reinigung CPU- und sonstige Kühler Reinigung AGB Prävention      Einleitung   Wie die...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Richu006 (24. November 2022)

Radiatoren sehen innen nie sonderlich schön aus.

Mein neuer ekwb radi. Sah nicht viel besser aus xD.

Ich würde ihn gründlich reinigen und spülen. 

Dann sollte das kein Problem mehr sein.

Ich spüle meine Radiatoren jeweils direkt mit dem Duschschlauch.
Duschschläuche haben G1/2" Gewinde. Ich habe mir im bau und hobby nen adapter gekauft von g1/2" auf g3/8" und dann ein g3/8" Schlauchfitting.

Damit kann ich dann im Radiator ein normales g1/4" fitting verwenden.

Und so mit ordentlich power durch spülen (wichtig ist am Ende noch kurz mit destilliertem Wasser nachspülen)

Zum reinigen selbst nehme ich meist cillit bang und reinigungsessig (alles recht agressives zeugs) dies allerdings immer nur ca. 5 min einwirken lassen, niemals über Nacht, sonst ist am nächsten Tag dein Radiator komplett aufgelöst xD


----------



## oldsql.Triso (24. November 2022)

Nathenhale schrieb:


> How-To - Wasserkühlung reinigen
> 
> 
> [HowTo]Wasserkühlung reinigen  Hallo Community, ich hab euch hier mal ein HowTo geschrieben wie man eine Wasserkühlung richtig reinigt.   Inhaltsverzeichnis   Einleitung benötigte Materialien Reinigung Radiator Reinigung CPU- und sonstige Kühler Reinigung AGB Prävention      Einleitung   Wie die...
> ...


Macht dir das auch mit so aggressiven Zeug wie Cillit Bang? Weil ich gelesen habe das man sowas gar nicht nutzen soll. Klar geringe Einwirkzeit und so weiter, aber trotzdem.


----------



## IICARUS (24. November 2022)

Habe es vor zwei Jahren mit einem gebrauchten Radiator auch gemacht und der Rechner läuft heute noch.


----------



## Richu006 (24. November 2022)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Macht dir das auch mit so aggressiven Zeug wie Cillit Bang? Weil ich gelesen habe das man sowas gar nicht nutzen soll.


Das zeug ist total agressiv und "zerfrisst" eigentlich das kupfer förmlich. (Deshalb steht auch drauf, das man es nicht dafür verwenden soll!)

Aber im Falle eines radiators möchte man ja im prinzip gerne eine saubere oberfläche. Ohne den Rotz aus produktion und von Vorbesitzer. 
Durch "ablösen" einer dünnen schicht des kupfers (über ein agressives Reinigungsmittel) erreicht mann genau das!

Aber deshalb wichtig. Nicht zu lange! Und nicht bei zb. Vernickelten kühlerblöcken (da du dir die nickelschicht zerstören würdest).

Aber für radiatoren kann ich es empfehlen.


----------



## IICARUS (24. November 2022)

Habe kein Cillit Bang da gehabt, aber was ähnliches 1x als Fettlöser und 1x als Kalkreiniger. In meinem Fall habe ich es nur 5 min darin einwirken lassen und dann gründlich mit Leistungswasser und destilliertes Wasser durchgespült.
[Guide] Wasserkühlung reinigen


----------



## oldsql.Triso (24. November 2022)

Okay, dann werde ich das mal anpacken


----------



## oldsql.Triso (25. November 2022)

Oh man, ich habe jetzt wieder Probleme beim ITX-Build. Ich glaube ich muss auf Intel umsteigen, da der Chipsatzkühler so dicht und noch so dermaßen hoch am PCI-E-Slot ist, dass die Graka gar mit dem Kühler gar nicht reinpassen wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mir vergeht langsam die Lust am ITX-Build


----------



## oldsql.Triso (28. November 2022)

Heute kam eine Antwort von ekwb zum Thema Anschlussterminal mit diesem Bild:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Darauf hin musste ich antworten, dass das ein völlig anderer Kühler ist und das mein Terminal gar keinen Plug unten links hat. Bin gespannt was dieses mal die Antwort ist. Habe nochmal explizit einen Link zum Produkt mit eingefügt (obwohl ich diesem im Titel schon nannte). Vielleicht kann man ja das Terminal ändern bzw. eins kaufen das diese Anschlüsse hat?

Grüße
Ich weiß was der Support meint: https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-quantum-scalar2-directlink-terminal-plexi

Aber dieses scheint nicht für meine Grafikkarte zu passen. Leider nur für die Vector² Kühler, welchen ich natürlich nicht habe. Dann kann ich das Thema eigentlich schon so gut wie abessen. Ich liebe es wenn ein Plan funktioniert...


----------



## Richu006 (28. November 2022)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Heute kam eine Antwort von ekwb zum Thema Anschlussterminal mit diesem Bild:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ja das ist das Terminal welches ich habe sn meiner 4090 strix.

Das sieht aber ganz anders aus als deines.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (28. November 2022)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Ja das ist das Terminal welches ich habe sn meiner 4090 strix.
> 
> Das sieht aber ganz anders aus als deines.



Ja deswegen habe ich nochmal geantwortet. Im Nachgang werde ich fragen ob das Terminal bei mir passt, aber ich denke nicht.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (29. November 2022)

In the other terminal design with only 3 ports, you must choose a top and bottom port, either can be inlet or outlet, and you can also rotate the terminal 180-degrees. The 3-port terminal does not support parallel flow so you must only choose 1 from each side where there is an option, and plug the other port.

So, da haben wir die Antwort. Man muss einen oben und einen unten nehmen. Welchen ist egal. Und da das nur einen unten hat... Ach ich könnt schon wieder Sackhüpfen machen


----------



## oldsql.Triso (30. November 2022)

So ich werde wohl diese Idee verfolgen:

It's a feature only compatible with Vector 2 blocks, _*but I have sold your style terminal to customers and they drilled and tapped their own port to make it work the same as the 4-port version*_. I can see you some if you'd like to try to modify it yourself?

Dann könnte ich das Problem umschiffen.

Wobei ich das irgendwie nicht glaube.


So ich habe mir das Terminal nochmal genauer angeschaut und ein Foto gemacht:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Glaube kaum das ich da irgendwas bearbeiten kann, dass es möglich ist beide Anschlüsse oben zu haben (wie der Support meint). Generell sehe ich die Verbindung hier nicht zwischen Backplate- und GPU-Chip-Kühlerseite oder habe ich gerade einen Denkfehler.

Hab dem Support auch nochmal geschrieben das mein Ziel ist, beide plugs oben zu benutzen. Weiß nicht ob er das richtig verstanden hat.


----------



## goanaut67 (30. November 2022)

Die Verbindung von Backplate zum GPU-Kühler ist der linke Kanal auf dem Bild.

Es wäre möglich den rechten Kanal einfach durch zu bohren. Dann werden beide Kühler parallel durchströmt wenn die Leitungen oben angeschlossen werden.
Aaaaaber: Das solltest du nur machen wenn du eine vernünftige Möglichkeit dazu hast und auch Erfahrung beim Bohren von Acryl hast.
Der Nachteil bei der Geschichte ist das der Kühler mit dem größeren Strömungswiderstand weniger mit Wasser durchströmt wird. Welcher das von beiden ist kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.
Das beide den gleichen Strömungswiderstand haben ist eher unwahrscheinlich.

Wäre halt ein Kompromiss für deine Situation.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. November 2022)

Bohren in einem so dicken Bock Acryl und an einer bereits vor-eingesenkten Stelle ist mit die sicherste Stelle, wo man anfangen kann. Ich würde trotzdem vorher einmal an einem billigeren Objekt üben, aber bearbeitungstechnisch ist das schon möglich. Nur eben mit der Konsequenz, dass die relativ widerstandsarme Backplate und der viel widerstandsreichere Kühler dann eben parallel geschaltet sind, was man eigentlich durch andere Maßnahmen kompensieren müsste. (Bei Anschluss von unten noch relativ einfach, in dem man die Bohrung zur Backplate-Seite eng ausführt, aber von oben komend?)

Ich frage mich auch gerade, wie sich EK sonst überhaupt die Nutzung des einzelnen Ports vorstellt. Schließt man im Bild links oben und rechts unten an, ist die Backplate eine Sackgasse, bei der nur der Einlass belegt ist. Die würde nicht einmal vernünftig entlüften.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (30. November 2022)

goanaut67 schrieb:


> Die Verbindung von Backplate zum GPU-Kühler ist der linke Kanal auf dem Bild.
> 
> Es wäre möglich den rechten Kanal einfach durch zu bohren. Dann werden beide Kühler parallel durchströmt wenn die Leitungen oben angeschlossen werden.
> Aaaaaber: Das solltest du nur machen wenn du eine vernünftige Möglichkeit dazu hast und auch Erfahrung beim Bohren von Acryl hast.
> ...



Bohren an sich ist kein Problem. Ich kenne da jemanden der das hinkriegen sollte und auch Vorrichtungen hat zum Einspannen etc. 

Aber wenn der linke Kanal die Verbindung ist, sollte dann Anschluss oben-oben nicht so funktionieren? Ich denke mal das diese kleinen sichtbaren "Schlitze" die Kanäle zur Verbindung zwischen linker und rechter Ports sind oder? 



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Bohren in einem so dicken Bock Acryl und an einer bereits vor-eingesenkten Stelle ist mit die sicherste Stelle, wo man anfangen kann. Ich würde trotzdem vorher einmal an einem billigeren Objekt üben, aber bearbeitungstechnisch ist das schon möglich. Nur eben mit der Konsequenz, dass die relativ widerstandsarme Backplate und der viel widerstandsreichere Kühler dann eben parallel geschaltet sind, was man eigentlich durch andere Maßnahmen kompensieren müsste. (Bei Anschluss von unten noch relativ einfach, in dem man die Bohrung zur Backplate-Seite eng ausführt, aber von oben komend?)
> 
> Ich frage mich auch gerade, wie sich EK sonst überhaupt die Nutzung des einzelnen Ports vorstellt. Schließt man im Bild links oben und rechts unten an, ist die Backplate eine Sackgasse, bei der nur der Einlass belegt ist. Die würde nicht einmal vernünftig entlüften.



Unten der Anschluss ist im ITX-Gehäuse nicht möglich. Da unter sitzt ein 240er slim Radiator mit schmalen Lüftern. Ich habe sogar bedenken, dass das Terminal zu dick aufbaut für den Sitz im Gehäuse. Und zwar nach oben zum seitlichen Radiator.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Umso mehr ich drüber nachdenke, umso mehr sehe ich dass das nichts wird.  Oder ich muss mir halt eine passive backplate holen, dann sollte ich das Problem umschiffen. Oder ich lasse den einen Lüfter weg. Ich meine der Slimradi ist eh nur ein Notkonstrukt um die zwei Sachen halbwegs zu kühlen.

Oder meine zweite Lösung wäre höhere Standfüße fürs Case zu machen und die Slimlüfter quasi am Boden zu verschrauben. Dann sollte ich ausreichend Platz haben das Terminal zu nutzen, wie es "vorgesehen" ist.


----------



## goanaut67 (30. November 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Ich frage mich auch gerade, wie sich EK sonst überhaupt die Nutzung des einzelnen Ports vorstellt. Schließt man im Bild links oben und rechts unten an, ist die Backplate eine Sackgasse, bei der nur der Einlass belegt ist. Die würde nicht einmal vernünftig entlüften.



Der Verbindungskanal muss ja bei der Herstellung irgendwie in den Klotz gebohrt werden, und danach auch wieder verschlossen werden. Denke das deshalb die Verschlussschraube dran ist.


----------



## goanaut67 (30. November 2022)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Unten der Anschluss ist im ITX-Gehäuse nicht möglich. Da unter sitzt ein 240er slim Radiator mit schmalen Lüftern. Ich habe sogar bedenken, dass das Terminal zu dick aufbaut für den Sitz im Gehäuse. Und zwar nach oben zum seitlichen Radiator.



Den Gedanke hatte ich gerade auch wenn ich mir die Platzverhältnisse auf dem Bild so anschaue.
Vielleicht doch besser auf eine passive Backplate umzubauen...evtl. ist dann auch das Platzproblem am PCIE-Port gelöst.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (30. November 2022)

goanaut67 schrieb:


> Den Gedanke hatte ich gerade auch wenn ich mir die Platzverhältnisse auf dem Bild so anschaue.
> Vielleicht doch besser auf eine passive Backplate umzubauen...evtl. ist dann auch das Platzproblem am PCIE-Port gelöst.



Ja aber ich denke gerade über die Lösung mit den höheren Standfüßen (müssen ja nur 2-2,5cm sein) nach. Letzten Endes wirds wohl was über try and error sein. Ich warte noch bis die neuen AMDs rauskommen und schau dann ob ich mir ne neue Graka kaufe und dann kann ich in Ruhe testen.


----------



## goanaut67 (30. November 2022)

Klar, auch eine Möglichkeit. Auf jeden Fall eine sportliche Angelegenheit.
Halt uns auf dem Laufenden...


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (30. November 2022)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Bohren an sich ist kein Problem. Ich kenne da jemanden der das hinkriegen sollte und auch Vorrichtungen hat zum Einspannen etc.
> 
> Aber wenn der linke Kanal die Verbindung ist, sollte dann Anschluss oben-oben nicht so funktionieren? Ich denke mal das diese kleinen sichtbaren "Schlitze" die Kanäle zur Verbindung zwischen linker und rechter Ports sind oder?



Die quer zu den gebohreten Kanäle verlaufenden Langovale sind von unten in den Block gefräst und stellen Kanäle in die Kühler hinein rein. Das heißt an jeder Ecke gibt es eine Ein-/Auslass und jeweils die unteren beiden sowie die oberen beiden sind dann im/durch den Kühler verbunden. Die Positionen oben rechts und unten links führen aber ganz offensichtlich nur zum jeweiligen Anschlussgewinde. Nutzt man diese beiden Anschlüsse nicht, hat man eine Sackgasse die nicht nur dieses Loch betriff, sondern den gesamten anhängenden Kühler.

Wenn es dir nicht um das Design oder die Schlauchführung, sondern schlicht um den Platz geht, sollte man mit einem Bohrer abhelfen können: Einmal von unten rechts bis in die Mitte des Blocks bohren, aber nicht soweit dass eine Verbindung nach oben rechts entsteht. Dann von rechts (parallel zur PCB-Kante) einen Zugang zu diesem neuen Kanal und damit zum Einlass rechts unten schaffen. Ich glaube, es war sogar EKWB selbst, die so ähnliche Terminals schon mal für SLI-Systeme angeboten haben. Da war dann in der rechten Hälfte des Anschlussblocks ein T-förmiger Kanal, den man oben, von unten oder eben von rechts als Einlass nutzen konnte. Auslass war dann links oben oder links unten und die Kühler waren parallelgeschaltet, was dir nicht helfen würde, aber man kann von besagtem T auch nur den unteren Winkel nehmen.

```
-----------
|° | ° | °|
|  |      |
|  |   |--|
|  |   |  |
|° | ° | °|
-----------
```
Ich hoffe, man erkennen, was gemeint ist: Neuer Anschluss von rechts kommend, verbunden mit dem bestehenden unten rechts. Dieser dient als Einlass in den Hauptkühler. (Das originale Gewinde wird mit Blindstopfen verschlossen). Das Wasser kommt unten links wieder raus und fließt durch den originalen, durchgehenden Kanal nach oben links, wo es in die Backplate geht. Oben rechts kommt das Wasser wieder aus der Backplate raus. Kühltechnisch also genau das gleiche, als würde man die jetzigen beiden Anschlüsse auf der rechten Seite nehmen, nur dass man das im Zentrum des Blocks ohnehin vorhandene Material genommen hat, um einen Winkel zu integrieren, damit selbiger nicht von unten angeschraubt werden muss.

Anm.: Wenn sich das Terminal auch um 180° gedreht anbringen lässt, kann man das natürlich auch nutzen, um einen Einlass oben links mit einem Auslass nach links zu kombinieren, falls das von der Kreislaufplanung her besser sein sollte. In dem Fall würde das Wasser dann erst durch die Backplate fließen.

Falls das nicht klappt/das Terminal allgemein zu dick ist, würde ich persönlich einfach auf die aktive Backplate verzichten. Ein Gefühlt sagt mir, dass es in dem Gehäuse ohnehin nicht so kühl bleibt, dass man ohne gute Gehäusebelüftung auskommt und solange sich die Luft bewegt, sollte das dem RAM auf der 3090er-Rückseite eigentlich reichen.

Dritte Idee, die gerade kommt: Wenn man das Gehäuse so modifiziert, dass der Radiator so weit wie möglich an die rechte Gehäusewand rücken kann, sollte ein 3090-Wasserkühler ihn eigentlich in Richtung der linken Gehäusewand überragen. Dann kann man da beliebige Anschlüsse auch unten ranschrauben, weil sie nicht mehr im Radiator sondern (Aus perspektive des obigen Bildes) davor landen.




goanaut67 schrieb:


> Der Verbindungskanal muss ja bei der Herstellung irgendwie in den Klotz gebohrt werden, und danach auch wieder verschlossen werden. Denke das deshalb die Verschlussschraube dran ist.



Aber dann suggeriert man seinen Käufern doch nicht freie Wahl unter den bestehenden Gewinden. Ein DAUs einplanender Designer hätte im Gegenteil extra G1/8 oder was metrisches für die Verschlussschraube genommen, sodass man da gar keinen normalen Anschluss reinbekommt.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (1. Dezember 2022)

goanaut67 schrieb:


> Den Gedanke hatte ich gerade auch wenn ich mir die Platzverhältnisse auf dem Bild so anschaue.
> Vielleicht doch besser auf eine passive Backplate umzubauen...evtl. ist dann auch das Platzproblem am PCIE-Port gelöst.



Da merkt man auch fix die Nachteile einer Wasserkühlung. Einfach die Grafikkarte rausbauen um zu testen ob sie am Chipsatzkühler vorbei kommt beim anderen Mobo - negativ. 



PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Aber dann suggeriert man seinen Käufern doch nicht freie Wahl unter den bestehenden Gewinden. Ein DAUs einplanender Designer hätte im Gegenteil extra G1/8 oder was metrisches für die Verschlussschraube genommen, sodass man da gar keinen normalen Anschluss reinbekommt.



Ich finde es auch verwirrend formuliert. Die Idee mit dem seitlichen Eingang ist sehr gut. Danke dir! Ich lasse mir einen zweites Terminal schicken wo ich genau das umsetze, um eine Sicherheit zu haben. 
Das Case hat 2 Lüfter die ins Gehäuse von unten Luft rein pusten und dadrüber sitzen 2 die es seitlich raus führen. Die 3090 wird im Powertarget beschnitten oder undervoltet (mit letzterem hatte ich trotz sehr guter Kühlung semi Erfolg gehabt bisher) und der 5800X wird anstatt mit seinem 142W nur mit 100W betrieben, wenn nicht sogar EcoMode (undervolten über Curve Editor lieg bei mir auch nicht gut). Damit hoffe ich die rund 400W in Summe über 2 240er Radis kühlen zu können ohne wirklich Performance zu verlieren fürs Gaming. ITX wird be reine Daddelkiste.

Ich werde mir für das NCase M1 2,5cm hohe Füße drucken. Ich will dadurch erstmal alles andere umschiffen und die Lüfter außen montieren.


Ob ich das Staubgitter entfernen muss was gerade von per Magnete befestigt ist zwecks Airflow? Das ist ziemlich feinmaschig.


Für das NCase habe ich schon die beiden Radis, Lüfter, DCC-Pumpe mit dem Reservoir außen plus Cover, RAM, Mobo (was ich vllt tauschen muss), ne M2 und auf das NT versuche ich noch zu ergattern.  


Jetzt noch zu Weihnachten für das Main-Sys einen 5800X3D ergattern und dann sehen was mit den Grafikkartenpreisen ist.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. Dezember 2022)

Einfache schwarze Kunststofffüße solltest du in jedem Baumart bekommen, da musst du nicht drucken. Wenn es etwas fancier sein soll, kann man auch mal bei Schubladen-/Schranktürgriffen gucken. 

Staubfilter sind eine Prioritätenfrage. Wo sie wirklich einen großen Unterschied bei der Verschmutzung machen, wirken sie sich auch deutlich auf den Luftstrom aus. Bei einem so kompakten System würde ich ggf. einen Top-Down-Luftstrom ausprobieren. Über dem Gehäuse ist meist weniger Staub und vielleicht hast du da auch mehr Platz für Filter; die Trennung von Ab- und Zuluft ist bei der kleinen Größe allgemein mäßig.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (1. Dezember 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Einfache schwarze Kunststofffüße solltest du in jedem Baumart bekommen, da musst du nicht drucken. Wenn es etwas fancier sein soll, kann man auch mal bei Schubladen-/Schranktürgriffen gucken.
> 
> Staubfilter sind eine Prioritätenfrage. Wo sie wirklich einen großen Unterschied bei der Verschmutzung machen, wirken sie sich auch deutlich auf den Luftstrom aus. Bei einem so kompakten System würde ich ggf. einen Top-Down-Luftstrom ausprobieren. Über dem Gehäuse ist meist weniger Staub und vielleicht hast du da auch mehr Platz für Filter; die Trennung von Ab- und Zuluft ist bei der kleinen Größe allgemein mäßig.



Das NCase M1 hat etwas komische Standfüße. Daher ist es nicht so wild einfach welche zu drucken, die der Grundplatte einfach ähnlich sind. Kostet ja auch nicht die Welt.

Dass das Gehäuse nicht das beste ist wenn es um Thermik geht ist klar, daher eben die zwei 240er Radis, 4 Lüfter,  Eco-Mode CPU und irgendwie gedrosselte GPU. Top-Down sehe ich in diesem System aber nicht muss ich sagen - also seitlich rein und unten raus. Die Slim-Lüfter unten sind zwar relativ stark, aber dadurch dass die Lüfter höchstwahrscheinlich außen ran kommen, ist der Luftdruck durch den Slim-Radiator einfach zu wenig. 

Wenn nicht muss man halt das Gehäuse häufiger durchpusten mit Druckluft um dem Staub her zu werden, das sollte ja kein Problem sein.

Für mein Mainsys habe ich schonmal hardtubes bestellt. Das wollte ich schon immer mal machen. Beim ITX müssen erstmal Schläuche herhalten. Dieses WE werde ich die ersten Sachen zusammen bauen bzw. Sachen reinigen.


----------



## Sinusspass (2. Dezember 2022)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Oh man, ich habe jetzt wieder Probleme beim ITX-Build. Ich glaube ich muss auf Intel umsteigen, da der Chipsatzkühler so dicht und noch so dermaßen hoch am PCI-E-Slot ist, dass die Graka gar mit dem Kühler gar nicht reinpassen wird.


Der I/O-Bereich blockiert genauso und das bei jedem ITX-Board, keine Sorge. Ich habe auch dumm geguckt, als ich vor 3 Monaten einen ABP-Kühler von EK für die 3090 eines Bekannten verbaut habe. Das Ding ist ein Ziegelstein und der äußerst kluge Designer hat 0 Plan gehabt, wie man bei dem Dingen an die Verriegelung des Slots kommen will, ohne die ABP im Gehäuse abzumontieren, oder wie man das Teil einbauen will, wenn kein freier Slot zwischen I/O und oberstem x16-Slot ist.


goanaut67 schrieb:


> Der Nachteil bei der Geschichte ist das der Kühler mit dem größeren Strömungswiderstand weniger mit Wasser durchströmt wird. Welcher das von beiden ist kann ich dir leider nicht sagen.


Unter Garantie wird der wichtigere Kühler auf der Vorderseite weit schlechter durchströmt werden, einfach weil der auf der Rückseite mit seinem riesigen Kühler kaum Widerstand hat, anders als ein Kühler mit Finnenstruktur und Jetplate.


goanaut67 schrieb:


> Vielleicht doch besser auf eine passive Backplate umzubauen...evtl. ist dann auch das Platzproblem am PCIE-Port gelöst.


Wäre es auch. 

Ich hatte auch schon Spaß im NCase M1. Es hat Gründe, warum ich es nicht mehr verwende.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (2. Dezember 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Der I/O-Bereich blockiert genauso und das bei jedem ITX-Board, keine Sorge. Ich habe auch dumm geguckt, als ich vor 3 Monaten einen ABP-Kühler von EK für die 3090 eines Bekannten verbaut habe. Das Ding ist ein Ziegelstein und der äußerst kluge Designer hat 0 Plan gehabt, wie man bei dem Dingen an die Verriegelung des Slots kommen will, ohne die ABP im Gehäuse abzumontieren, oder wie man das Teil einbauen will, wenn kein freier Slot zwischen I/O und oberstem x16-Slot ist.



Ja wie gesagt gibt es von Intel tatsächlich dahingehend bessere Mobos, daher überlege ich mir einen Untersatz für die Daddelkiste von Intel zu holen.



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Unter Garantie wird der wichtigere Kühler auf der Vorderseite weit schlechter durchströmt werden, einfach weil der auf der Rückseite mit seinem riesigen Kühler kaum Widerstand hat, anders als ein Kühler mit Finnenstruktur und Jetplate.
> 
> Wäre es auch.



Ich probiere es erstmal mit der Montage von höheren Standfüßen und Anbringung der Lüfer dann quasi unterm Gehäuse. Da das Ding dann auf Entfernung von gut 4m steht, sollte das weniger störend sein wenn da mehr Lautstärke bei rum kommt. 

Auch werde ich einen 2poligen Temperatursensor in das System integrieren, um dadrüber die Lüferkurven zu steuern. So jedenfalls der schmale Plan, falls es wirklich nötig wird.



Sinusspass schrieb:


> Ich hatte auch schon Spaß im NCase M1. Es hat Gründe, warum ich es nicht mehr verwende.



Ja jeder muss seine Erfahrungen sammeln. Ich will ein ITX-Build realisieren und schauen, ob das vllt. fürs Gaming alltagstauglich ist. Ncase M1 fand ich halt optisch am schönsten. Und das DAN A4, Formed T1 V2 war mir einfach zu klein um derartiges zu probieren. Wenn es am Ende gut funktioniert, funktionierts und wenn nicht, dann war es eine Erfahrung die ich machen wollte. 

Falls du noch ein ITX-Build hast, welches Gehäuse hast du genommen?


----------



## oldsql.Triso (3. Dezember 2022)

So, ich bin mal wieder auf Tücken des Gebrauchtkaufs gestoßen. Die Radiatorschrauben fehlen... Dann ist mir aber aufgefallen, dass bei 3cm Füße ich 25mm Lüfter verbauen könnte. Naja, lange Rede gar kein Sinn: für die Slimlüfter muss ich erstmal Schrauben bestellen die ich einkürzen muss auf ca. 16-17mm um nicht in den Radi rein zu schrauben.

Übrigens müssen es für den Slimradi Schrauben von XSPC sein, weil die normalen Radiatorschrauben anscheinend ein anderes Gewinde haben.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (5. Dezember 2022)

XSPC hat in der Regel UNC 6-32, wie sie auch bei den meisten KoWaKüs und zum Beispiel 3,5-Zoll-Laufwerken sowie oftmals Mainboard-Befestigungen zu finden sind. Ist im Vergleich zu den weit verbreiteten M3 oder den eher seltenen M4 (Hardwarelabs) etwas ärgerlich, weil man imperiale Gewindeformate im Gegensatz zu metrischen Schrauben nicht einfach in jedem Baumarkt kaufen kann, aber ein "normales" Gewinde für Radiatorschrauben gibt es eben nicht.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (5. Dezember 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> XSPC hat in der Regel UNC 6-32, wie sie auch bei den meisten KoWaKüs und zum Beispiel 3,5-Zoll-Laufwerken sowie oftmals Mainboard-Befestigungen zu finden sind. Ist im Vergleich zu den weit verbreiteten M3 oder den eher seltenen M4 (Hardwarelabs) etwas ärgerlich, weil man imperiale Gewindeformate im Gegensatz zu metrischen Schrauben nicht einfach in jedem Baumarkt kaufen kann, aber ein "normales" Gewinde für Radiatorschrauben gibt es eben nicht.



Ja die sind heute gekommen, werden am WE eingekürzt und dann erstmal soweit alles gereinigt und verbaut wie möglich.

Zum Mainboard: könnte ich nicht einfach den aktiven Lüfter weglassen? Da ist auch eine Art passiver Kühlblock drauf. Vielleicht reicht das ja aus mit dem Luftstrom, der kaum verfügbar ist  Aber ich betreibe das Ding ja eher im ECO-Mode, somit sollte doch reichen oder?

Es gibt ja auch ein Kühler von http://www.liquidextasy.de/mb-wasse...pro-wifi-detail.html?showall=1#weitere-bilder

Leider konnte ich bisher keinen Kontakt aufnehmen zu diesen Leuten. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Damit wäre das Höhenproblem gelöst.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (6. Dezember 2022)

Die Mehrzahl ist bei Liquid Extasy nicht angebracht, dabei handelt es sich meinem Wissen nach weiterhin um ein Ein-Mann-Unternehmen. Nett ja, in seiner Nische einzigartig und kann im Manufakturbetrieb diverse Sonderwünsche erfüllen, aber wenn die Arbeitslast hoch ist, sollte man Marc Gaser etwas Zeit lassen, zumal z.B. ein Krankheitsfall eben 100 Prozent der Belegschaft außer Gefecht setzen kann.

Gigabytes Kühler ersatzlos weglassen würde ich ohne vorherige Tests jedenfalls nicht. Die SSD würde das zwar problemlos mitmachen, aber darunter liegt noch der X570. Ich hatte bislang noch kein Mainboard mit derart kleinem und zudem indirekten Kühler, aber auf dem schon etwas besser gekühlten Biostar X570GT8 habe ich bei blockiertem Lüfter 90 °C erreicht. Hier einfach die obere Hälfte wegzulassen, wäre definitiv bedenklicher, als eine 3090 nur über die Vorderseite zu kühlen.

Natürlich könnte man, wenn man auf den vorderen M.2-Slot verzichtet, nach flachen Passivkühlern ausreichender Größe suchen. Aber dann hat man endgültig nur noch einen Funktionsumfang, der auch mit B550-Platinen möglich wäre. (Ein meiner Meinung nach vollkommen ausreichender I/O-Hub für platzlimitiertes ITX.)


----------



## oldsql.Triso (6. Dezember 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Die Mehrzahl ist bei Liquid Extasy nicht angebracht, dabei handelt es sich meinem Wissen nach weiterhin um ein Ein-Mann-Unternehmen. Nett ja, in seiner Nische einzigartig und kann im Manufakturbetrieb diverse Sonderwünsche erfüllen, aber wenn die Arbeitslast hoch ist, sollte man Marc Gaser etwas Zeit lassen, zumal z.B. ein Krankheitsfall eben 100 Prozent der Belegschaft außer Gefecht setzen kann.
> 
> Gigabytes Kühler ersatzlos weglassen würde ich ohne vorherige Tests jedenfalls nicht. Die SSD würde das zwar problemlos mitmachen, aber darunter liegt noch der X570. Ich hatte bislang noch kein Mainboard mit derart kleinem und zudem indirekten Kühler, aber auf dem schon etwas besser gekühlten Biostar X570GT8 habe ich bei blockiertem Lüfter 90 °C erreicht. Hier einfach die obere Hälfte wegzulassen, wäre definitiv bedenklicher, als eine 3090 nur über die Vorderseite zu kühlen.
> 
> Natürlich könnte man, wenn man auf den vorderen M.2-Slot verzichtet, nach flachen Passivkühlern ausreichender Größe suchen. Aber dann hat man endgültig nur noch einen Funktionsumfang, der auch mit B550-Platinen möglich wäre. (Ein meiner Meinung nach vollkommen ausreichender I/O-Hub für platzlimitiertes ITX.)



Das mit dem passiven Kühler hatte ich auch überlegt, da die Rückseite des Mainboards noch einen M.2-Slot hat. Das wäre ja völlig ausreichend. Natürlich würde ich das vorher testen.

Ja verstehe ich mit der One-Man- Army, aber man kriegt halt gar kein Feedback (seit geraumer Zeit). Ich hätte auch weniger Probleme wenn die Herstellung etwas länger dauert (eilt ja nicht bei mir), aber ohne jegliche Rückmeldung ist es schwierig. Zum Beispiel funktioniert die Registrierung auf der Website bei mir nicht, da der/die/das Captcha nicht angezeigt wird zur Verifizierung.

Auf gut Dünken will ich auf eBay auch nicht bestellen. Da ich eh einen Wasserblock für dieses MoBo bräuchte, wäre das ja ideal. Problem mit dem Chipsatz gelöst und direkt mit Wasserkühler drauf.


----------



## DARPA (6. Dezember 2022)

Wegen Liquid Extasy, er ist auch hier im Forum unterwegs als @al_bundy


----------



## oldsql.Triso (6. Dezember 2022)

DARPA schrieb:


> Wegen Liquid Extasy, er ist auch hier im Forum unterwegs als @al_bundy



Danke für den Hinweis, aber wenn ich mich auf drei Plattformen melde, kann man das fast als Stalking durchgehen lassen


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (6. Dezember 2022)

DARPA schrieb:


> Wegen Liquid Extasy, er ist auch hier im Forum unterwegs als @al_bundy



Das wusste ich nicht einmal.^^


----------



## oldsql.Triso (10. Dezember 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Das wusste ich nicht einmal.^^



Leider erst April 2023 kann das gefertigt werden. Somit muss ich wohl erstmal schauen ob es so passt oder nicht. Learning by doing oder so hieß das mal früher.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (12. Dezember 2022)

Habt ihr Erfahrung welche Hartubes (PETG/Acryl) plus Fittinge am besten sind? Man liest ja unterschiedliches. Ich will wenn dann nur ohne Winkel arbeiten und alles quasi mit "normalen" Fittingen machen. Finde den Look einfach besser. Gibt es auch nen Toolkit mit Heißluftfön und diesen Schlauch den man reinsteckt. Glaube von Corsair habe ich sowas gefunden gehabt. Da fehlt halt noch der Fön.

Also die Fittinge sind ja schon echt knackig teuer von EK. Der EK -Torque HDC 14 gerade kostet ja 7,90€/Stück , was ja schon 79€ nur für die Fittinge macht.

Bei den Rohren denke ich mal sind PETG besser für Anfänger wie mich. Auch wenn die nicht ganz so "klar" sind wie die Acryteile.

Mit welchen Toolkits habt ihr die besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Also auch in Bezug auf den Biegungen etc.?


----------



## True Monkey (12. Dezember 2022)

Die ist tauglich da sie gummierte Standfüße hat

https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue...alphacool-hardtube-heat-gun-pro-2000w?c=20875

Das vllt....

https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue...hacool-hardtube-bending-kit-basic-v.2?c=20875

Oder einen Entgrater einzeln kaufen und des dazu vorausgesetzt du hast eine taugliche Säge 

https://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkue...alphacool-eiskoffer-light-bending-kit?c=20875


----------



## IICARUS (13. Dezember 2022)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Bei den Rohren denke ich mal sind PETG besser für Anfänger wie mich. Auch wenn die nicht ganz so "klar" sind wie die Acryteile.


Im neuen Zustand ist da kein Unterschied zu erkennen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Welcher der beiden Röhren ist PETG und welche ist Acrylglas? Ich weiß es, aber nicht, weil ich mich noch erinnern würde, sondern ich kann es an der Schnittkante der Röhren erkennen. PETG hatte ich mit einem Rohrschneider geschnitten.

PETG soll mit der Zeit aber trüb werden.

Hatte aber PETG nicht lang genug verbaut, um einen genauen Zeitraum benennen zu können. PETG erreicht schneller die Temperatur, wo sich die Röhre biegen lässt. Aber das ist im Grunde egal, denn mit dem biegen selbst gibt es kein Unterschied und ob ich 1-2 min länger über dem Föhn halten muss, spielt keine Rolle. PETG lässt sich etwas mehr drehen, falls eine Röhre nicht genau gebogen ist. Aber Röhren sollen grundsätzlich sehr genau werden, denn wenn sie nicht gerade in den Anschluss gehen, lassen sie sich schwerer einstecken und die Überwurfmutter greift auch nicht so gut das Gewinde.

PETG zerkratzt auch schneller.

Sitz eine Röhre nicht 100 %, kann im eingebautem Zustand PETG etwas erwärmt werden und an Position gehalten werden. Sobald sie abkühlt, behält sie die Position bei. Das würde mit Acrylglas nicht gehen, da die Röhre zuvor ohne den Silikonschlauch einbrechen würde.

PETG lässt sich nicht so gut schleifen, weil damit die Oberfläche aufgeraut wird. PETG lässt sich aber mit einer Schlauchschere oder einem Rohrschneider auf Länge schneiden. Acrylglas muss aber immer gesägt werden. Letztens hat es aber bei mir auch gut mit einem Dremel und einer Schleifscheibe (Metall) gut geklappt.

PETG wirft schneller Blasen und lässt sich nicht gut nachkorrigieren.
Mit Acrylglas kannst eine Biegung so weit erwärmen, bis sie ihre Ursprungsform zurückerhält und kann so ggf. mit Biegungen nachkorrigiert werden.  Natürlich wird auch Acrylglas Blasen bilden, wird zu viel punktuell aufgewärmt.

Ich persönlich bevorzuge Acrylglas und dieses bekommt man auch im freien Handel, sodass nicht zwingend das teurere von irgendeinem Wasserkühler Hersteller gekauft werden muss. Letztens musste ich aber von Alphacool kaufen, weil ich Satin Röhren haben wollte und es diese in 13/10 was ich an Röhren verwende nur von Alpacool gibt.

Zum Biegen nutze ich solch ein Tool.




__





						Laden…
					





					www.amazon.de
				



Das kann ich auch auf einem Brett festschrauben und so auch mehrere Biegungen besser hinbekommen.

So ein Tool habe ich auch, falls ich einzelne Biegungen von Hand machen muss.




__





						Laden…
					





					www.amazon.de
				




Ansonsten kannst auch Freihand biegen oder irgendwelche Ecken in der Wohnung nutzen. Das Alphacool HardTube Bending Kit was hier bereits verlinkt wurde, ist auch gut. Denn zum Entgraten und zum Sägen ist dort alles mit dabei. Die Biegeschnur musst du dir je nach Innenmaß aussuchen. Mit den Anschlüssen ist der Außenmaß wichtig.

Bestelle mehr Röhren, denn wenn du noch nie was damit zu tun hattest, wirst du etwas üben müssen und es kann immer passieren, dass eine Röhre nichts wird und nochmal gemacht werden muss. Habe mir auch letztens sicherheitshalber 2 Sets mit jeweils 4x 80cm Röhren gekauft. Da ich aber schon einiges an Übung habe, hat es direkt alles gut geklappt und so habe ich noch 5 1/2 Röhren übrig. 

Ist aber egal, ich baue schonmal was um und dann ist es gut was auf Vorrat dazuhaben.
Aus diesem Grund habe ich das eine Set, was noch komplett ist, nicht zurückgesendet.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (13. Dezember 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Im neuen Zustand ist da kein Unterschied zu erkennen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da sieht man tatsächlich keinen Unterschied.


IICARUS schrieb:


> PETG soll mit der Zeit aber trüb werden.
> 
> Hatte aber PETG nicht lang genug verbaut, um einen genauen Zeitraum benennen zu können. PETG erreicht schneller die Temperatur, wo sich die Röhre biegen lässt. Aber das ist im Grunde egal, denn mit dem biegen selbst gibt es kein Unterschied und ob ich 1-2 min länger über dem Föhn halten muss, spielt keine Rolle. PETG lässt sich etwas mehr drehen, falls eine Röhre nicht genau gebogen ist. Aber Röhren sollen grundsätzlich sehr genau werden, denn wenn sie nicht gerade in den Anschluss gehen, lassen sie sich schwerer einstecken und die Überwurfmutter greift auch nicht so gut das Gewinde.
> 
> ...



Ist schon ein Unterschied welche Sache man sich holt, wenn ich deine Ausführungen so lese. Dadurch noch unschlüssiger was ich nehmen soll  . Denke aber Acryl ist es dann, zwecks entgraten etc.


IICARUS schrieb:


> Zum Biegen nutze ich solch ein Tool.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das schaut gut aus.


IICARUS schrieb:


> So ein Tool habe ich auch, falls ich einzelne Biegungen von Hand machen muss.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja das Kit ist aber erst Ende Januar bestellbar, das dauert mir zu lange.


IICARUS schrieb:


> Bestelle mehr Röhren, denn wenn du noch nie was damit zu tun hattest, wirst du etwas üben müssen und es kann immer passieren, dass eine Röhre nichts wird und nochmal gemacht werden muss. Habe mir auch letztens sicherheitshalber 2 Sets mit jeweils 4x 80cm Röhren gekauft. Da ich aber schon einiges an Übung habe, hat es direkt alles gut geklappt und so habe ich noch 5 1/2 Röhren übrig.
> 
> Ist aber egal, ich baue schonmal was um und dann ist es gut was auf Vorrat dazuhaben.
> Aus diesem Grund habe ich das eine Set, was noch komplett ist, nicht zurückgesendet.



Also was ich jetzt bestellen würde wäre:

EK Torque HDC 14
10 Stück

Bending Kit von Corsair
Weil verfügbar und fast alles drin.

Heizluftfön

Sollte ich bei den Fittingen zur Sicherheit lieber doch noch vier 90Grad Fittinge mitnehmen?

Welche Acryltubes passen jetzt für die HDC14 und gibts da qualitativ irgendwelche Unterschiede?


----------



## Richu006 (13. Dezember 2022)

Ich würde unbedingt 90° fittinge mitnehmen. Das vereinfacht das bauen erheblich. Und ich finde sieht vielerorts auch cleaner aus.

Ich habe auch versucht sie zu meiden. In meinem neuen pc sind genau 2 90° fittinge. Und die 2 Bögen hätte ich nicht so eng biegen können!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ok und der obere Radiator ist direkt komplett ohne tubes nur mit fittingen angebunden xD. Aber die zählen nicht.

Komplett ihne 90° Winkel ist vielfach nur über umwege zu realisieren. Dann siehts am Ende aber auch nicht "cleaner" aus.

Aber ja auf die ganzen "rotary torque offset fittinge" kann ich auch verzichten.


----------



## goanaut67 (13. Dezember 2022)

Denke auch das du hier und da um 90° Winkel nicht herum kommen wirst.
Gerade bei dem beengten Platz im ITX-Gehäuse.
Nach meiner Erfahrung sind Biegungen die dicht beieinander sind sehr schwer sauber hinzubekommen, da braucht es viel Übung.
Plane den Rohrverlauf vorher gut damit du sehen kannst wo und wie du was biegen musst.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (13. Dezember 2022)

goanaut67 schrieb:


> Denke auch das du hier und da um 90° Winkel nicht herum kommen wirst.
> Gerade bei dem beengten Platz im ITX-Gehäuse.
> Nach meiner Erfahrung sind Biegungen die dicht beieinander sind sehr schwer sauber hinzubekommen, da braucht es viel Übung.
> Plane den Rohrverlauf vorher gut damit du sehen kannst wo und wie du was biegen musst.



Also das Hardtubing ist für den Hauptrechner. Das ITX-Build bekommt "normale" flexible Verschlauchung. Das ist mir den Aufwand auch nicht wert, weil man es einfach nicht sieht.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (13. Dezember 2022)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Ich würde unbedingt 90° fittinge mitnehmen. Das vereinfacht das bauen erheblich. Und ich finde sieht vielerorts auch cleaner aus.
> 
> Ich habe auch versucht sie zu meiden. In meinem neuen pc sind genau 2 90° fittinge. Und die 2 Bögen hätte ich nicht so eng biegen können!
> 
> ...



Solche "milchigen" sehen auch gut aus. Welche Hardtubes hast du gekauft? Wie gesagt ist es mit Distroplate mega gut Sachen zu verlegen und sieht auch immer mega clean aus. Das habe ich leider nicht 


Welche milchigen Tubes könnt ihr den empfehlen? Am besten auf Amazon bestellbar und halt passend für die EK-Dinger. Oder könnte man auch günstigere Fittings nehmen? Sehe hier ab zu welche für 3,99€.


----------



## Richu006 (13. Dezember 2022)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Solche "milchigen" sehen auch gut aus. Welche Hardtubes hast du gekauft? Wie gesagt ist es mit Distroplate mega gut Sachen zu verlegen und sieht auch immer mega clean aus. Das habe ich leider nicht
> 
> 
> Welche milchigen Tubes könnt ihr den empfehlen? Am besten auf Amazon bestellbar und halt passend für die EK-Dinger. Oder könnte man auch günstigere Fittings nehmen? Sehe hier ab zu welche für 3,99€.


Also milchige tubes gibt es offiziell nur von Alphacool.
so viel ich weis. zb. Diese hier








						Alphacool Eisrohr 13/10mm Acryl (PMMA) HardTube Satin 80cm - 4er Set (320cm)
					

HardTubes erfreuen sich einer großen Beliebtheit und Alphacool bietet immer mehr Produkte in diesem Bereich. Besonders wer klare und saubere Linien in seinem Computer sehen will, kommt kaum an ihnen vorbei.   Die gängigsten HardTubes...




					www.alphacool.com
				




Aber du kannst eigentlich alle Acryl tubes selbst "milchig" machen. Einfach mit so 200-300 Korn Schleifpapier anschleifen und du hast genau diese optik. Habe ich auch schon gemacht.


Ja das stimmt, eine Distro plate sieht schon schön aus. Aber zb. die "Flucht" hat bei mir auch nirgends gepasst. Ich musste ja in quasi alle Rohre noch ein "Offset" rein biegen damit sie parallel und gerade verliefen.

Und zb. hier mein "alter" Rechner.
Da habe ich keine distro. Und ich fand es eigentlich auch recht "clean" wenn auch das Gehäuse durch den AGB etc. etwas voller aussieht.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (13. Dezember 2022)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Sollte ich bei den Fittingen zur Sicherheit lieber doch noch vier 90Grad Fittinge mitnehmen?


Auf jedenfalls ein paar 45 und 90 Grad Adapter mit einplanen, denn du bekommst manche Biegungen nicht so eng hin und dann kann die Ausgangslage etwas verbessert werden. Für einen Anschluss muss auch ein kurzes Stück gerade verlaufen und direkt nach einer Biegung kann es etwas schwierig werden. Bedenke, dass du kein Schlauch hast, sondern eine starre Verbindung, die du durch Biegen ansonsten sehr genau machen musst.



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Welche Acryltubes passen jetzt für die HDC14 und gibts da qualitativ irgendwelche Unterschiede?


Acrylglasplatten und Röhren kaufe ich mir hier:





						Spuckschutz, Möbel, Grünke Acryl alles aus Acrylglas  | acrylic-store
					

Spuckschutz das Original von Grünke Acryl | Sicher und Schnell für jeden Anlass | Hygieneschutz für Feste und Feiern Made in Germnay | Große Auswahl an Hustenschutz und Niesschutz | Aufsteller, Displays und Vitrienen aus Acrylglas sowie Halbzeuge Platten, Profile, Rohre und Zuschnitte |...




					www.acrylic-store.de
				




Hatte mal welche von Alphacool hier und hatte dort auch dieselben Röhren als Meterware gekauft und die waren identisch. Ich konnte keinen Unterschied ersehen. Hatte sie auch ausgemessen und sie waren auch vom Messen her identisch. Ließen sich genauso gut verarbeiten. Acrylglasplatten habe ich mir auch auf Maß zuschneiden lassen.

Nur letztens musste ich welche von Alphacool kaufen, weil ich dort keine in Satin kaufen konnte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Satin kann man sich aber selbst machen.
Habe es aber vorgezogen fertige zu kaufen und nicht selbst die Röhren zu bearbeiten.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Y8EO5GNeGWU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.






goanaut67 schrieb:


> Nach meiner Erfahrung sind Biegungen die dicht beieinander sind sehr schwer sauber hinzubekommen, da braucht es viel Übung.


Ja die Biegungen nehmen gut 4-6 cm ein und dann wird es schwierig, wenn kurz hintereinander eine Biegung folgen soll. Besonders dann, wenn dann noch ein Anschluss folgen soll.

Hier mal eine Testbiegung von mir. Diese zu machen war schon nicht einfach, weil sich auch die Este Biegung mit aufgewärmt hat und ich beide zugleich auf Position halten musste. Noch enger mehrere Biegungen wird schwierig, habe ich noch nie ohne Adapter hinbekommen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Richu006 schrieb:


> Also milchige tubes gibt es offiziell nur von Alphacool.
> so viel ich weis. zb. Diese hier


Davon habe ich letztens zwei Sets gekauft.
Wobei, ich bin am Ende dann mit einem Set ausgekommen und hatte von diesem Set sogar noch 1 1/2 Röhren übrig. 
Sieht bei mir so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Richu006 (13. Dezember 2022)

ja ich habe zwar auch satinierte tubes von Alphacool gekauft. Aber habe ne schlechte "charge" erwischt... die Satinierung war sehr unausgeglichen und fleckig. Und nach dem biegen sowieso.
Da habe ich dann auch mit Schleifpapier etwas nachgeholfen und es etwas nach "satiniert".

Das ganze hat übrigens auch den Vorteil, dass mann beim Arbeiten  etwas weniger vorsichtig sein muss mit den tubes. Zb. passiert es mir öfter, dass ich tubes mit der Überwurfmutter zerkratze zb. in Bögen.
Wenn man die Tubes zerkratzt kann mann auch ganz easy noch mal schnell mit Schleifpapier drüber. Und der kratzer ist weg.

mit komplett klaren Tubes hat mann diese möglichkeite nicht, da sieht man jedes krätzerchen.
Ich selbst Arbeite daher sehr gerne mit Satin tubes.


----------



## IICARUS (13. Dezember 2022)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Das ganze hat übrigens auch den Vorteil, dass mann beim Arbeiten etwas weniger vorsichtig sein muss mit den tubes. Zb. passiert es mir öfter, dass ich tubes mit der Überwurfmutter zerkratze zb. in Bögen.


Ja, das kenne ich allzugut, vor allem dann, wenn eine Röhre etwas beim Aufschrauben der Überwurfmutter drückt oder nicht gleich das Gewinde packt. Aber stimmt, kann man so nun nachbearbeiten und weggekommen. 

Früher habe ich es mit klaren Röhren mit Polierpaste versucht. Wurde zwar damit besser, aber tiefe Kratzer von der Überwurfmuttern gingen auch nicht ganz weg.



Richu006 schrieb:


> ja ich habe zwar auch satinierte tubes von Alphacool gekauft. Aber habe ne schlechte "charge" erwischt... die Satinierung war sehr unausgeglichen und fleckig. Und nach dem biegen sowieso.
> Da habe ich dann auch mit Schleifpapier etwas nachgeholfen und es etwas nach "satiniert".


Mir ist da nichts aufgefallen, musste auch nichts nachbearbeiten.

Habe aber gelbe Kühlflüssigkeit verwendet, da wird man es wahrscheinlich auch nicht direkt sehen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: In meinem Thema habe ich mal ein paar Spielereien mit meinem RGB als Bilder eingestellt. 
Habe mir heute ein Farbwerk 360 von Aquacomupter verbaut.




__





						Tagebuch - [Tagebuch] Projekt Unvernunft - Mit neuem Intel i9-12900K System
					

Mein neues Farbwerk ist heute angekommen.    Habe auch bereits verbaut.  Klar, so hat sich jetzt optisch fast nichts geändert, aber ich kann die RGBs jetzt komfortabler steuern und muss dazu nicht zig Umwege gehen. Die RGBs was ich vorne verbaut hatte, habe ich oben eingebaut und die neuen zwei...




					extreme.pcgameshardware.de


----------



## Richu006 (14. Dezember 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mir ist da nichts aufgefallen, musste auch nichts nachbearbeiten.



Alphacool scheint manchmal etwas qualitätsunterschiede zu haben.

Schade eigentlich. Im grossen und ganze bin ich ganz happy mit meinen Alphacool teilen.

Ich hatte 2 Probleme mit neuen Alphacool teilen.

Und ich weis, dass es nicht "normal" ist.

Ich habe ja schon vor 2 Jahren satinierte alphacool tubes verbaut. Die waren perfekt! Super gleichmässig.
Jetzt habe ich für den neuen build noch paar neue gekauft.
Und die neuen sind total ungleichmässig "satiniert". An einigen stellen noch fast durchsichtig!
Im vergleich zu den alten Tubes ist das direkt extrem aufgefallen!

Dazu kamen die neuen Fittinge.
Ich habe extra die "normalen" alphacool eiszapfen gekauft, da ich noch eta 8 Stück davon bereits hatte.

Die alten waren perfekt. Haben wunderbar gepasst.
Die neuen Fittinge waren einfach gut 1 bis 2 zehntel kleiner. Und die Tubes gingen nicht hinein! Wenn ich die tubes mit viel Kraft versuchte "reinzudrücken" hat es förmlich das plexi aussen abgeschabt! (Da erstens zu klein und zweitens scharfkantig)

Ich habe dann (dank satin tubes) die Enden einfach stark abgeschliffen. So dass die tubes an den enden auch die 1-2 zehntel kleiner waren. Damit ich sie überhaupt in die fittinge brachte!

Finde ich eigentlich entäuschend!
Dass Alphacool Hardtubes nicht in "passende" Alphacool fittinge passen ohne Nachbearbeitung!

Und auch da betraf es nur die neuen Fittinge. Die alten (die ich vor 2 Jahren gekauft hatte) passten perfekt.

Alphacool scheint einfach keine Qualitätskontrolle zu haben!

Es ist dann eine Lotterie ob man gute Qualität oder etwas minderwertiges erhält.


----------



## IICARUS (14. Dezember 2022)

Verwende auch die Eiszapfen und hier hat es bei mir gut gepasst. Die sind aber auch schon zwei Jahre alt. Noch besser finde ich die Eiszapfen PRO. Habe davon zwei Stück da und die sind ein Genuss.

Die Röhren gehen gut rein, die dicke Dichtung passt perfekt und lässt sich mit der Überwurfmutter sehr einfach verschrauben und die Röhre sitzt dann auch bombenfest. Die Dichtungen verkeilt sich, daher sitzt die Röhre so fest. 

Die selben Probleme mit dem aufstecken hatte ich mit den günstigen Eiszapfen HF Anschlüsse.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (14. Dezember 2022)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Also milchige tubes gibt es offiziell nur von Alphacool.
> so viel ich weis. zb. Diese hier
> 
> 
> ...



Problem ist, die passen glaube nicht auf die EK-Fittinge.



Richu006 schrieb:


> Aber du kannst eigentlich alle Acryl tubes selbst "milchig" machen. Einfach mit so 200-300 Korn Schleifpapier anschleifen und du hast genau diese optik. Habe ich auch schon gemacht.



Ja das mit dem schleifen kann man tatsächlich alleine machen, das sollte kein großes Thema sein. Danke für den Tipp.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Acrylglasplatten und Röhren kaufe ich mir hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bei diesem Shop blicke ich gar nicht durch. Muss man sich da alles zurecht schneiden lassen?

Hätte jetzt einfach die hier geholt: Tubes oder die Tubes . Eher letztere

So würde ich das jetzt bestellen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Dezember 2022)

Ja ist Meterware, muss man sich in bestimmte Längen zuschneiden lassen.
Habe bisher 1mm genommen. Aber in der Größe 14mm gibt es die Röhren dort nicht.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (15. Dezember 2022)

Aber 


IICARUS schrieb:


> Ja ist Meterware, muss man sich in bestimmte Längen zuschneiden lassen.
> Habe bisher 1mm genommen. Aber in der Größe 14mm gibt es die Röhren dort nicht


Mein Warenkorb passt soweit?


----------



## IICARUS (15. Dezember 2022)

Weiß nicht, ob so alles passt, du kennst ja dein Aufbau. Ob du nur mit zwei Adapter auskommt, ist mir auch nicht bekannt, da ich die Positionen nicht kenne, wo du überall dran kommen musst.

Was du brauchst, ist jedenfalls noch diesen Inlines, was als Silikonschlauch (bzw. Gummi) zum Biegen in die Röhre eingeschoben wird. Dieser muss abhängig vom Innendurchmesser berücksichtigt werden. Manche Leute nennen dieses auch Biegeschnur.

Ich meine sowas:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


In meinem Fall in 10 mm, da meine Röhren von außen zwar 13 mm haben, aber von innen 10 mm.
Also ist meine Biegeschnurr 10 mm dick.

Mach dir eine Skizze und zeichne alles detailliert auf, wie du alles aufbauen willst. Dann lässt sich auch besser ersehen, wie und was du ggf. benötigst. Ich bestelle auch gerne etwas mehr Adapter, denn erst beim Umbauen wirst du bestimmte Problembereiche besser ersehen können und musst dann auch ggf. auch noch umplanen.

Ich baue auch zig mal alles in meinen Gedanken auf und versuche jeden Schritt vorher durchzugehen. Du hast auch bereits 14 Seiten gesammelt und so habe ich auch nicht mehr alles genau von dir in Erinnerung.



IICARUS schrieb:


> Was du brauchst, ist jedenfalls noch diesen Inlines, was als Silikonschlauch (bzw. Gummi) zum Biegen in die Röhre eingeschoben wird. Dieser muss abhängig vom Innendurchmesser berücksichtigt werden. Manche Leute nennen dieses auch Biegeschnur.


EDIT: Sehe gerade, im Set ist ja bereits was mit dabei.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (15. Dezember 2022)

Die Hauptfrage ist auch ob die Fittinge zu den Röhren passen, aber 14mm Tubes sollten doch für 14mm Fittinge passen oder?

Tatsächlich gestaltet sich das alles recht schwierig mit der Verlegung, aber mal schauen. Es wird schon einen Weg geben.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Dezember 2022)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Die Hauptfrage ist auch ob die Fittinge zu den Röhren passen, aber 14mm Tubes sollten doch für 14mm Fittinge passen oder?


Mit den Anschlüssen passt es, da kommt es nur auf den Außenmaß an.
Hardtube Anschlüsse haben von innen keine Führung, da wird von außen nur mit den Dichtringen gehalten.

Mit Schlauch ist es was anderes, denn die werden auf Tüllen gesteckt.
Da kommt es auf den Innenmaß mit an und hat dann ein Anschluss eine Überwurfmutter, auch auf den Außenmaß.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (15. Dezember 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mit den Anschlüssen passt es, da kommt es nur auf den Außenmaß an.
> Hardtube Anschlüsse haben von innen keine Führung, da wird von außen nur mit den Dichtringen gehalten.
> 
> Mit Schlauch ist es was anderes, denn die werden auf Tüllen gesteckt.
> Da kommt es auf den Innenmaß mit an und hat dann ein Anschluss eine Überwurfmutter, auch auf den Außenmaß.



Aber Winkel kann ich ja die vorherigen nehmen oder, weil ich ja da die Hardtubefittinge einfach nur drauf schnalle oder?


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Dezember 2022)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Damit wäre das Höhenproblem gelöst.


Sicher? Im Bereich direkt über dem Slot, wo die SSD sitzt, ja, aber daneben sitzt der I/O-Bereich des Boards und da hast du den selben Spaß. Deshalb, keine ABP, wenn nicht mindestens ein Slot Abstand zwischen I/O, RAM, Sockel und dem verwendeten Steckplatz ist. Bei ITX also schlicht gar nicht.


oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Die Hauptfrage ist auch ob die Fittinge zu den Röhren passen, aber 14mm Tubes sollten doch für 14mm Fittinge passen oder?


Die Frage ist wohl selbsterklärend.
Allgemein gilt für fast alle Hardtube-Anschlüsse: Nur der Außendurchmesser ist relevant. Wobei es leider immer wieder vorkommt, dass ein Hersteller wirklich mit metrischen Maßen arbeitet und ein anderer mit umgerechneten imperialen Maßen und dann kleine Ungenauigkeiten im Bereich 0,1mm auftreten, die man dann mitunter merken kann. Ist nicht schön.
Selbes Theater dann bei Biegeschnüren. Die muss zum Innendurchmesser des Rohres passen und das nervt gerne mal. Da habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen mit Alphacool gemacht. Sowohl bei alten 13/10er Röhren (vor 4,5 Jahren) als auch bei 16/13er Röhren (dieses Jahr) ging die besch****** Schnur nicht unbedingt gerne da rein. Beides von ALC. 
Wo ich wirklich nichts zu meckern habe, sind Barrow-Anschlüsse, Rohre von HbHolzmaus und die Biegeschnur von Barrow. Ist bei mir seit über 3 Jahren so im Einsatz und bei 4 oder 5 Chargen Rohr hatte ich nie was zu meckern. Andere hatten aber wohl Probleme, bei der Holzmaus zu bestellen. Ich finde die Kombi aber nahezu perfekt und nur weil mir kein Verbesserungsvorschlag einfällt, heißt es nicht, dass es keinen gibt.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (15. Dezember 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Sicher? Im Bereich direkt über dem Slot, wo die SSD sitzt, ja, aber daneben sitzt der I/O-Bereich des Boards und da hast du den selben Spaß. Deshalb, keine ABP, wenn nicht mindestens ein Slot Abstand zwischen I/O, RAM, Sockel und dem verwendeten Steckplatz ist. Bei ITX also schlicht gar nicht.


Du bist sicher Spaß auf Partys 😅. Spaß beiseite, du könntest recht haben. Ich werde jetzt am WE einfach mal das Wasser ablassen und die Graka ausm System nehmen und ein Testfit machen. Danach haben wir wohl Gewissheit.


Sinusspass schrieb:


> Die Frage ist wohl selbsterklärend.
> Allgemein gilt für fast alle Hardtube-Anschlüsse: Nur der Außendurchmesser ist relevant. Wobei es leider immer wieder vorkommt, dass ein Hersteller wirklich mit metrischen Maßen arbeitet und ein anderer mit umgerechneten imperialen Maßen und dann kleine Ungenauigkeiten im Bereich 0,1mm auftreten, die man dann mitunter merken kann. Ist nicht schön.
> Selbes Theater dann bei Biegeschnüren. Die muss zum Innendurchmesser des Rohres passen und das nervt gerne mal. Da habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen mit Alphacool gemacht. Sowohl bei alten 13/10er Röhren (vor 4,5 Jahren) als auch bei 16/13er Röhren (dieses Jahr) ging die besch****** Schnur nicht unbedingt gerne da rein. Beides von ALC.
> Wo ich wirklich nichts zu meckern habe, sind Barrow-Anschlüsse, Rohre von HbHolzmaus und die Biegeschnur von Barrow. Ist bei mir seit über 3 Jahren so im Einsatz und bei 4 oder 5 Chargen Rohr hatte ich nie was zu meckern. Andere hatten aber wohl Probleme, bei der Holzmaus zu bestellen. Ich finde die Kombi aber nahezu perfekt und nur weil mir kein Verbesserungsvorschlag einfällt, heißt es nicht, dass es keinen gibt.


Ich probiere es jetzt einfach mit den Sachen die oben im Warenkorb liegen. Und wenn das mit dem ITX-Mainboard nicht klappen sollte, muss ich eh umsatteln bzw den gesamten Plan umwerfen.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Dezember 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Da habe ich schlechte Erfahrungen mit Alphacool gemacht. Sowohl bei alten 13/10er Röhren (vor 4,5 Jahren) als auch bei 16/13er Röhren (dieses Jahr) ging die besch****** Schnur nicht unbedingt gerne da rein. Beides von ALC.


Bei mir hat es mit der Biegeschnur von ALC bisher, mit den eigenen Röhren (durchsichtig + Satin) und auch mit Röhren aus dem freien Handel gut gepasst. Aber ich weiß, was du meinst, kenne da Themen wo manche Leute so ihre Probleme hatten.



oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Aber Winkel kann ich ja die vorherigen nehmen oder, weil ich ja da die Hardtubefittinge einfach nur drauf schnalle oder?


Natürlich, wenn du bereits Adapter da hast, dann kannst diese natürlich noch mit verwenden. Kenne dein Aufbau nicht und selbst wenn du alles aufgezählt hast, habe ich nicht mehr alles in Erinnerung. Kann ja auch schlecht erneut alle 14 Seiten durchlesen.


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Dezember 2022)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Du bist sicher Spaß auf Partys


Wenn die Versorgung mit Kaltgetränken und ungesundem Essen stimmt schon. Sonst... hm, wenn man mit meiner rechthaberischen, zynischen und dickköpfigen Ader zurechtkommt, die Freude daran hat, Leuten zu widersprechen und richtig zu liegen, schon.


IICARUS schrieb:


> Bei mir hat es mit der Biegeschnur von ALC bisher, mit den eigenen Röhren (durchsichtig + Satin) und auch mit Röhren aus dem freien Handel gut gepasst. Aber ich weiß, was du meinst, kenne da Themen wo manche Leute so ihre Probleme hatten.


Ich will mich nicht festlegen, ob es an den Röhren oder der Biegeschnur lag. Ich habe eher die Röhren bzw. deren Innendurchmesser im Blick, wenn es um den Schuldigen geht. Bei meinen alten 13/10ern (das war 2018) hat die Schnur auch nicht gepasst. Bei der Charge, die ich ein halbes Jahr davor hatte, hat sie gepasst. Den selben Spaß hatte ich dann diesen Herbst wieder, als ich für einen Bekannten 16/13er Rohre von ALC verbaut habe. Da hat die 13er Schnur auch nur mit Wasser und Wärmetrickserei gepasst.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Dezember 2022)

Bei mir handelt es sich um 10 mm Innenmaß, hat bei mir bisher immer gepasst. Habe erst vor zwei Wochen alle Röhren von mir neu gemacht und diesmal habe ich von ALC Satin Röhren in 13/10 mm genommen. Hat auch gut gepasst und hatte keinerlei Probleme. Ich nutze aber immer Seifenwasser, damit diese Biegeschnüre besser reingehen.

Zuvor hatte ich aber immer durchsichtige Röhren von ALC und auch aus einem Handel (acrylic-store.de) aus dem Internet. Wobei ich damals auch diese Röhren miteinander verglichen und ausgemessen habe und sie identisch waren.


----------



## Sinusspass (15. Dezember 2022)

Da reichen ja schon 0,1mm, teilweise weniger, dass es nicht passt. Das zu messen ist mit normalen Mitteln nicht so leicht und mit dem bloßen Auge nicht zu erkennen. Nur, wenn man dann die Schnur reinstecken will und sie nicht passt, hat man dann das Problem. Oder was heißt nicht passt, aber es ein klein wenig zu eng ist und man Reibung hat, sich die Schnur staucht und man so nur noch mehr Reibung hat. Im Gegensatz zu meiner anderen Kombi, die einfach perfekt passt.


----------



## IICARUS (15. Dezember 2022)

Bei mir gehen sie gut rein. Bekomme sie sogar, wenn sie gut mit Seifenwasser nass sind, mit etwas Druck in eine Biegung erneut reingeschoben. Mit zwei Biegungen geht es dann auch bei mir fast nicht mehr oder nicht immer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hier habe ich vorhin sogar geschafft, die Biegeschnur in beide Biegungen zu bekommen. Musste aber dazu die Röhre und den Inliner gut mit Seifenwasser nassmachen und auch gut Druck ausüben. Die erste Biegung ging aber einfach, die zweite war schwer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Trocken würde ich sie aber auch nicht gut eingeschoben bekommen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (18. Dezember 2022)

So bestellt ist erstmal alles. Werde aber fürs ITX Build glaube zu Intel wechseln. Für ne sparsame Daddelkiste sollte ja nen i5 locker ausreichen.


----------



## Richu006 (18. Dezember 2022)

Alphacool hat wie überall einfach keine Qualitätskontrolle. Ich habe 2 so blaue Silikon "inlets" beide von alphacool. Eines ist 3 zehntel kleiner im Durchmesser.

Die Röhren selbst varieren ebenfalls im innendurchmesser.

Ich muss dann je nach Rohr entweder zum grösseren oder zum kleineren Silikontube wechseln.


----------



## IICARUS (18. Dezember 2022)

Hatte mal ein Ram-Kühler von ALC und da hat von Anfang an das RGB nicht funktioniert. An den Kontakten am PCB war ein Kabel nicht (hatte sich gelöst) dran. An den Kühler selbst haben sich die Schrauben mit einem Inbusschlüssel nicht lösen lassen und das Material war so weich, dass direkt die Schrauben kaputt waren und der Inbus nicht mehr gepackt hat. Ich musste die Schrauben mit einer Flachzange vorlösen und dabei habe ich mir auch den Daumen gequetscht, als die Zange vom Kopf gesprungen ist.

Ansonsten bin ich mit Adapter, Anschlüsse und Radiatoren sehr zufrieden. Mit den Röhren hatte ich bisher wie bereits geschrieben noch nie Probleme, auch nicht mit dem Silikonschlauch, was eingeführt wird.


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Dezember 2022)

Müllschrauben hat auch EKWB. Die haben das praktisch zur Meisterschaft getrieben. Mehr als zwei Finger am Schraubenzieher sind schon eine Gefahr für den Kopf und auch bei den Innensechskantschrauben bekommt man die Hälfte nicht gelöst, ohne den Kopf rundzudrehen. Aber gut, dass hatte ich auch beim WC-Kühler für den Threadripper. Da war es eine Schraube, wo ich zuerst den Inbus bisschen falsch angesetzt habe und wo deshalb der Kopf bisschen hin war. Der hat dann nicht mehr das nötige Lösemoment mitgemacht, anders als die anderen Schrauben, die wohl geradeso noch gingen. 


IICARUS schrieb:


> An den Kühler selbst haben sich die Schrauben mit einem Inbusschlüssel nicht lösen lassen und das Material war so weich, dass direkt die Schrauben kaputt waren und der Inbus nicht mehr gepackt hat. Ich musste die Schrauben mit einer Flachzange vorlösen und dabei habe ich mir auch den Daumen gequetscht, als die Zange vom Kopf gesprungen ist.


Sei froh, dass es keine Senkkopfschrauben waren.


----------



## IICARUS (19. Dezember 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Sei froh, dass es keine Senkkopfschrauben waren.


Die hätte ich aufbohren müssen und das hätte ich mir bestimmt nicht angetan und die Kühler wieder zurückgehen lassen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (19. Dezember 2022)

Werde mir jetzt wahrscheinlich das ASRock Z690M holen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da scheint alles sehr viel Platz zu haben. Vielleicht aber auch das H670M, dann ist der Verlust nicht so hoch. Das X570I sollte so um die 160-170€ weggehen. Dadrauf würde ich ja gerne den I5-13400 pappen, aber der ist ja noch nicht verfügbar.


Echt schade das dieses Mainboard ASRock X570 Phantom Gaming ITX diese komische Befestigung hat mit nur 3 Löchern. Sonst könnte man dieses nehmen.


----------



## Sinusspass (19. Dezember 2022)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Da scheint alles sehr viel Platz zu haben.


Bis auf die ABP, aber ist ein systematisches Problem von ITX. 


oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Echt schade das dieses Mainboard ASRock X570 Phantom Gaming ITX diese komische Befestigung hat mit nur 3 Löchern. Sonst könnte man dieses nehmen.


Du meinst um den Sockel herum? So wie ich das sehe, setzt man da nicht auf die normale AM4-Kühlerhalterung, sondern hat praktisch einen Intel-Sockel gefaked. Das schaut mir jedenfalls verdächtig danach aus, dass man da Intel-Kühler montieren kann, und ich meine, irgendwann auch mal eine News dazu gehört haben, dass irgendwer ein AM4-Board mit Intel-Kühlerhalterung baut.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (19. Dezember 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Bis auf die ABP, aber ist ein systematisches Problem von ITX.


Was haben "allgemeine baufaufsichtliche Prüfzeugnisse" damit zu tun  oder was meinste?


Sinusspass schrieb:


> Du meinst um den Sockel herum? So wie ich das sehe, setzt man da nicht auf die normale AM4-Kühlerhalterung, sondern hat praktisch einen Intel-Sockel gefaked. Das schaut mir jedenfalls verdächtig danach aus, dass man da Intel-Kühler montieren kann, und ich meine, irgendwann auch mal eine News dazu gehört haben, dass irgendwer ein AM4-Board mit Intel-Kühlerhalterung baut.


Ja deswegen fällt das raus. Ich wollte eigentlich bis auf das Mainboard alles aus dem alten Sys übernehmen. Also Wasserkühler für die CPU, CPU selbst etc.pp. Das Unterfangen ist gar nicht so einfach wie gedacht. Ich schau ob ich mein jetziges verkauft kriege und werde trotzdem erstmal nochmal dieses hier probieren:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Bevor der "dicke" Teil der Backplatekühlung kommt, ist gut ein Zentimeter platz. Das sollte reichen. Bei dem X570 ist dieser Kühler einfach mal 2cm hoch.


----------



## Sinusspass (20. Dezember 2022)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Was haben "allgemeine baufaufsichtliche Prüfzeugnisse" damit zu tun  oder was meinste?


*A*ktive *B*ack*p*late. Nervt nur, es immer auszuschreiben, deshalb hat sich bei einer etwas längeren Diskussion im Luxx der Begriff ABP etabliert und ist über die letzten 2 Jahre geblieben.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (21. Dezember 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



FYI: das ist es geworden. B550 sollte dicke reichen. Alternate hat nun endlich auch vieles verschickt. Also werde ich zwischen Weihnachten und Neujahr das NCase M1 fertig machen können.

Morgen kaufe ich mir die Cilit Bang-Sachen um den Radiator und das Reservoir zu reinigen und dann muss ich noch die Schrauben kürzen und bereite dann alles für den Swap vor. Also Radis verbauen mit Lüfter, Standfüße, Netzteil (Kabel sind schon gekürzt um Platz zu sparen) und eben das Reservoir mit DDC-PWM-Pumpe inklusive Kühler.

Kann man eigentlich übers Mainboard auch gut die Lüfterkurven nachher einstellen? Also habe ja 3 PWM-Anschlüsse am Board und dann jeweils 1 Ausgang via Y-Kabel an zwei Lüfter. Kriege ich dass dann über die Aquasoftware gesteuert oder muss ich dann Fan-Control nehmen?


----------



## Sinusspass (21. Dezember 2022)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> das ist es geworden. B550 sollte dicke reichen


Da passt die ABP sicher. Aber weißt du was? Viel Spaß, wenn du die Karte wieder rausnehmen willst. Du wirst die ABP im Gehäuse abmontieren müssen, um an den Verriegelungshebel zu kommen.


oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich übers Mainboard auch gut die Lüfterkurven nachher einstellen?


Meine Erfahrung mit Asrock ist da eher nicht so gut, wobei mein jünstes Asrock-Board ein X470 ist.


oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Kriege ich dass dann über die Aquasoftware gesteuert oder muss ich dann Fan-Control nehmen?


Die AS kann keine Boardanschlüsse steuern. Und ob das olle Fan Control sie noch alle ansprechen kann...


----------



## oldsql.Triso (21. Dezember 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Da passt die ABP sicher. Aber weißt du was? Viel Spaß, wenn du die Karte wieder rausnehmen willst. Du wirst die ABP im Gehäuse abmontieren müssen, um an den Verriegelungshebel zu kommen.


Dann hätte ich das Problem doch jetzt auch schon? Die ABP fängt mit der "kritischen Dicke" etwas höher an. Das sollte kein Problem darstellen. 


Sinusspass schrieb:


> Meine Erfahrung mit Asrock ist da eher nicht so gut, wobei mein jünstes Asrock-Board ein X470 ist.


Na gut, das werde ich ja dann sehen.


Sinusspass schrieb:


> Die AS kann keine Boardanschlüsse steuern. Und ob das olle Fan Control sie noch alle ansprechen kann...


Hab letztens erst bei Optimum Tech gesehen: 



__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Z2fZOykkyjQ:425

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 Sieht doch gar nicht soooo schlimm aus


----------



## Sinusspass (21. Dezember 2022)

Bei der Karte, die ich unlängst mal zur Hand hatte, fing die ABP ziemlich bündig am Slotblech an.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (22. Dezember 2022)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Bei der Karte, die ich unlängst mal zur Hand hatte, fing die ABP ziemlich bündig am Slotblech an.



Ist wirklich noch mehr als ein cm Platz. Also ich komme auf jeden Fall mit dem Zeigefinger dazwischen, sagen wirs so.

Mir ist gerade aufgefallen das ich keine WLP mehr habe. Lohnt sich eigentlich sowas liquid metal Zeug von Thermal Grizzly oder ist es das Geld nicht wert? Bin bisher mir handelsüblicher WLP (manchmal selbst die mitgelieferte) auch immer gut gefahren.

Seit ihr eher die X-, Punkt- oder Verstreichen-Typen?


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Dezember 2022)

Flüssigmetall kann, je nach Leistungsdichte, immer noch 1-3 K gegenüber normalen Pasten rausholen. Ob das die zusätzliche Vorsicht beim Auftragen und den Ärger bei der Reinigung wert ist, darüber scheiden sich die geister. Letztere ist nach meiner Erfahrung auf blankem Silizium/GPUs sehr gering, dafür ersterer umso größer, wenn man unweigerlich weitere Bauteile um die zu behandelnde Fläche hat/sie nicht wie eine CPU rausnehmen kann.

Rein vom Preis her ist Flüssigmetall dagegen fast schon günstig, teils auf Augenhöhe mit Mittelklassepasten, weil man mit sehr keinen Mengen auskommen und grobe Überschüsse zum Teil einfach wieder aufsaugen kann. Es ist lange her, dass ich Wärmeleitmittel persönlich getestet habe (ziemlich genau ein Jahrzehnt), aber damals habe ich den 1-g-Spritzen 15-16 Anwendungen bescheinigt inklusive einmaliger Sättigung des Auftragepinselns*. Konventionelle Wärmeleitpasten kamen auf 2 bis 15 Anwendungen je Gram, je nach Dichte und Verteilbarkeit, mit dem Schwerpunkt um 5 Anwendungen rum. 

*: Das fraß ungefähr die dreifacher Menge der ersten CPU selbst, aber da Flüssigmetall nicht trocknet, kann man ihn einfach bis zum nächsten Mal so einlagern. Für die heute üblichen Wattestäbchen habe ich den Mehrverbrauch nie ausgetestet.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (22. Dezember 2022)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Flüssigmetall kann, je nach Leistungsdichte, immer noch 1-3 K gegenüber normalen Pasten rausholen. Ob das die zusätzliche Vorsicht beim Auftragen und den Ärger bei der Reinigung wert ist, darüber scheiden sich die geister. Letztere ist nach meiner Erfahrung auf blankem Silizium/GPUs sehr gering, dafür ersterer umso größer, wenn man unweigerlich weitere Bauteile um die zu behandelnde Fläche hat/sie nicht wie eine CPU rausnehmen kann.
> 
> Rein vom Preis her ist Flüssigmetall dagegen fast schon günstig, teils auf Augenhöhe mit Mittelklassepasten, weil man mit sehr keinen Mengen auskommen und grobe Überschüsse zum Teil einfach wieder aufsaugen kann. Es ist lange her, dass ich Wärmeleitmittel persönlich getestet habe (ziemlich genau ein Jahrzehnt), aber damals habe ich den 1-g-Spritzen 15-16 Anwendungen bescheinigt inklusive einmaliger Sättigung des Auftragepinselns*. Konventionelle Wärmeleitpasten kamen auf 2 bis 15 Anwendungen je Gram, je nach Dichte und Verteilbarkeit, mit dem Schwerpunkt um 5 Anwendungen rum.
> 
> *: Das fraß ungefähr die dreifacher Menge der ersten CPU selbst, aber da Flüssigmetall nicht trocknet, kann man ihn einfach bis zum nächsten Mal so einlagern. Für die heute üblichen Wattestäbchen habe ich den Mehrverbrauch nie ausgetestet.



Dann bleibe ich beim ITX-Build bei der WLP und werde fürs kommende ATX-Build mal zu Flüssigmetall wechseln. Aber nur für die CPU. Bei den teuren GPUs werde ich wohl auf Nummer sicher gehen. Zu mal ich immer noch begeistert bin wie stark ich die 3090 durch so einen Vollwasserkühler (mit ABP) runtergekühlt bekomme. Bei der 4090, falls es eine werden sollte, sind die Ergebnisse ja teilweise nicht so deutlich, da die Kühler halt schon echt gut sind (bzw. eigentlich überdimensioniert).

Aber erstmal das ITX fertig machen und dann kann ich am Dark Base die ersten Biegeübungen machen für die Radis und AGB. Dann wirds nach und nach weiter gemacht.


Mal eine andere Frage: gibt es eine Übersicht der 4090 Custom Design und deren Powertargets bzw. welches TGP hat die FE (hat bis zu 600W sehe ich gerade)? Also das Video von PCGH da drüber kenne ich bereits.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (22. Dezember 2022)

Da musst du mal @PCGH_Raff fragen. In seinen Tests listet er die TGPs (0/22: Alle 450 W außer MSI Suprim X mit 480 W) und das maximale Powerlimit auf (600 W: Asus TUF Gaming OC, Gigabyte Gaming OC, Nvidia FE; 520 W MSI Suprim X; 495 W Zotac AMP Aero; keine Option PNY & Manli). Aber ich weiß nicht, ob/wo es öffentlich eine testübergreifende Liste gibt.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (23. Dezember 2022)

So ich wollte eben den gebrauchten Radi und Reservoir reinigen. Dachte irgendwie ich habe diese CB Reiniger, aber nun habe ich nur:

AC Pur Extreme Orangenreiniger:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und Kalk EX Premium: 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist das Zeug zu aggressiv? Also selbst 1:3 roch das irgendwie ziemlich strenge.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Dezember 2022)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> So ich wollte eben den gebrauchten Radi und Reservoir reinigen.


Mora brauchst nur mit Wasser durchspülen und danach mit destilliertes Wasser nachspülen. Netzradiatoren im Grunde auch, nur wenn du ein besseres Gefühl haben willst, kannst diese Mittel verwenden und danach gut mit Leitungswasser durchspülen. Auch hier mit destilliertes Wasser nachspülen, damit Reste die verbleiben kein Leitungswasser ist.

Den Ausgleichsbehälter kannst einfach mit Leitungswasser durchspülen und die Glasröhre davon mit Seifenwasser. Mit der Röhre des Ausgleichsbehälters bitte keine so aggressive Mitteln verwenden, ist auch gar nicht notwendig!

Deine Reinigungsmittel kenne ich nicht, kann dir daher nicht sagen wie aggressiv oder gut sie sind. Mit solchen Mittel reinige ich nur Netzradiatoren, die mehrere Jahre schon im Betrieb sind oder ich gebraucht gekauft habe. Meine neuen Alphacool Radiatoren habe ich nur wie oben beschrieben durchgespült und kein solches aggressives Mittel verwendet.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (23. Dezember 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Mora brauchst nur mit Wasser durchspülen und danach mit destilliertes Wasser nachspülen. Netzradiatoren im Grunde auch, nur wenn du ein besseres Gefühl haben willst, kannst diese Mittel verwenden und danach gut mit Leitungswasser durchspülen. Auch hier mit destilliertes Wasser nachspülen, damit Reste die verbleiben kein Leitungswasser ist.


Netzradiatoren sind ja die handelbüblichen und so einen habe ich. Moras kann ich generell nicht verwenden, da ich häufiger auf LAN fahren. Dann müsste man mit diesen Schnellverschlüssen arbeiten.


IICARUS schrieb:


> Den Ausgleichsbehälter kannst einfach mit Leitungswasser durchspülen und die Glasröhre davon mit Seifenwasser. Mit der Röhre des Ausgleichsbehälters bitte keine so aggressive Mitteln verwenden, ist auch gar nicht notwendig!


Ja macht Sinn, vor allem weil es sicherlich das Acryl angreift. 


IICARUS schrieb:


> Deine Reinigungsmittel kenne ich nicht, kann dir daher nicht sagen wie aggressiv oder gut sie sind. Mit solchen Mittel reinige ich nur Netzradiatoren, die mehrere Jahre schon im Betrieb sind oder ich gebraucht gekauft habe. Meine neuen Alphacool Radiatoren habe ich nur wie oben beschrieben durchgespült und kein solches aggressives Mittel verwendet.


Ja ich probiere das morgen einfach. Dann lass ich die einfach nicht lange einwirken. Fettlöser 4-5min und den Kalkreiniger 2min maximal. Dann durchspülen und nachspülen mit dest. Wasser. Das Reservoir kann ich öffnen und dann einmal durchspülen mit Seifenwasser.


----------



## IICARUS (23. Dezember 2022)

Habe nur Mora mit erwähnt, weil du bereits 15 Seiten zusammen hast und dein erster Beitrag von 2020 ist. Da ich mit mehreren Themen zu tun habe, habe ich jetzt alle deine 15 Seiten nicht nochmal nachlesen wollen. Habe momentan nicht ganz in Erinnerung, was du genau am Aufbauen bist.

Zudem ich heute auch was umgebaut habe und etwas ausgelaugt und müde bin. 

PS: Mit Acrylglas auch kein Alkohol oder Isopropanol verwenden, sonst gibt es Spannungsrisse. Einfaches Seifenwasser reich vollkommen aus.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (25. Dezember 2022)

Vorab: Frohes Fest euch und euren Familien!

Erster "Rückschlag": hab mir den EK Quantum Convection geholt als Abdeckung für die DDC-Pumpe. Leider ist die zu breit und passt daher nicht rein bzw. rauf. Das nervt mich gerade tierisch. Jetzt muss ich schauen ob es für die Pumpe eine kleinere Abdeckung gibt.

Die sollte von den Abmaßen her passen: Barrow DDC Heatsink


----------



## IICARUS (25. Dezember 2022)

Verstehe ich nicht, wo passt die nicht darauf? In deinem geplantem System oder auf die Pumpe.
Bei der Pumpe wird damit der originale Aufsatz ersetzt, es wird die Pumpe daher komplett rausgeholt und in deinem neuen Aufsatz gesetzt.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (25. Dezember 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht, wo passt die nicht darauf? In deinem geplantem System oder auf die Pumpe.
> Bei der Pumpe wird damit der originale Aufsatz ersetzt, es wird die Pumpe daher komplett rausgeholt und in deinem neuen Aufsatz gesetzt.


Die Aussparung vom Reservoir zur Aufnahme der Heatsink ist zu klein für die gekaufte. Die von Barrow ist 62x62 anstatt 67x67. Das sollte passen.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Dezember 2022)

Wusste gar nicht, dass es da Unterschiede gibt.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (25. Dezember 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass es da Unterschiede gibt.



Ich habe da anscheinend auch nicht genau hingeschaut. Die Abmaße sind halt wirklich andere. Das sind so 1-2mm zu viel bei der Heatsink von EK. Ich bestell die von Barrow und werde ja sehen was ist und was nicht. Ansonsten muss ich erstmal mit dem Plaste das machen, was aber grauenhaft aussieht.


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. Dezember 2022)

Das Problem hatte ich auch. Das EK Quantum Gehäuse ist richtig gut verarbeitet und liegt dabei deutlich vor dem ALC und EK Gehäuse aus der Einstiegsserie, die ich beide auch schon da hatte, ist aber aufgrund der Wandstärke nicht zu allen DDC-Kombinationen passend.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu meinem ALC Messing Dual DDC Deckel passen zwei EK Quantum deswegen nicht nebeneinander. Selbst wenn du es bei einer einzelnen DDC mit Single-Deckel verwenden würdest, würde es seitlich überstehen und nicht deckungsleich mit dem Deckel abschließen. Würde bei einem Single Deckel von den Bohrungsabständen zwar passen, wäre optisch trotzdem weniger stimmig.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (25. Dezember 2022)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Das Problem hatte ich auch. Das EK Quantum Gehäuse ist richtig gut verarbeitet und liegt dabei deutlich vor dem ALC und EK Gehäuse aus der Einstiegsserie, die ich beide auch schon da hatte, ist aber aufgrund der Wandstärke nicht zu allen DDC-Kombinationen passend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich werde berichten wie der Barrow-"Deckel" ist.

Haptisch ist das Ding von EK auch super. Verarbeitung ist wirklich 1a. Muss aber auch sagen, dass ich zum ersten mal Noctua-Lüfter habe und die sind auch echt Klasse.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Dezember 2022)

Bei mir passen sie bündig überein.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mir ist aber nicht bekannt, welche das sind, da ich TOP und Unterteile dazu gebraucht aus dem Forum gekauft habe. Ist auch der ALC Messing Dual DDC Top, nur wurde dieser vom Vorbesitzer von der Farbe befreit und vernickelt.


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. Dezember 2022)

Wie gesagt ist nicht der Deckel das Problem, sondern die Wanddicke des EK Quantum Gehäuses.

Dein vernickeltes ALC Top kommt mir in der Kombination mit den beiden Gehäusen sehr bekannt vor. Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es zwei verchromte Icemann Cooler Gehäuse sind und ich die Kombi im HWLuxx schonmal gesehen habe.


----------



## IICARUS (25. Dezember 2022)

Hat mir @Sinusspass verkauft.
Kann daher gut möglich sein, dass du sie schonmal gesehen hast.


----------



## jhnbrg (25. Dezember 2022)

Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Ich bin mir ziemlich sicher, dass es zwei verchromte Icemann Cooler Gehäuse sind und ich die Kombi im HWLuxx schonmal gesehen habe.



Ja, es sind IcemanCooler Teile:






						ICE-DDC-C DDC Pump Cover - Nickel
					

IceManCooler is a leading enterprise in the export and domestic production of computer, industrial water cooling equipment and precision hardware components. Main products: water cooling suit, water cooling head, water pump and parts, water tank, water flow meter, cold exhaust, water cooling...




					www.icemancooler.com


----------



## Lios Nudin (25. Dezember 2022)

Ich hatte zwei DDC Gehäuse zusammen mit dem passenden Dual DDC Deckel von Icemann Cooler auch schon. Man erkennt sie direkt wieder, auch wenn meinen beiden älteren Vorgängern, gegenüber den aktuellen Iceman DDC Gehäusen, noch die vier Phasen an den Ecken fehlen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (27. Dezember 2022)

So ich habe vorhin den Radiator gereinigt. Erstmal so durchgespült, dann mit Fettlöserlösung aufgefüllt, 7min gewartet und nochmal durchgespült. Da kam nichts bei rum.

Dann kam die Entkalkerlösung. Da die für Waschmaschinen etc war, habe ich das etwas stärker verdünnt. Eingefüllt und aber nur 3-4min gewartet….

Und da kam das Grauen zum Vorschein. Da muss mit Farbe im Wasser gewesen sein. Da kam so eine pink-rote Suppe raus… unfassbar. So lange durchgespült mitn Duschschlauch, bis es klar war.

Dann dachte ich mir, dass sicherlich nicht alles raus ist. Nochmal ne Lösung angesetzt, nur 2-3 min gewartet und dann kam nochmal pinkfarbene Suppe, aber nicht mehr so schlimm. Dann wieder so lange bis es klar war und dann 6 mal mit destilliertem Wasser voll gemacht und auslaufen lassen.


Nun die Frage der Fragen: reicht das oder sollte ich nochmal mit der Kalklösung durch?

Klar seid ihr keine Orakel, aber geht eher darum so lange das mit der Kalklösung zu machen bis auf Anhieb nichts mehr farbig ist (wegen Gefahr der Beschädigung frage ich) oder reicht das so?


----------



## IICARUS (27. Dezember 2022)

oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Und da kam das Grauen zum Vorschein. Da muss mit Farbe im Wasser gewesen sein. Da kam so eine pink-rote Suppe raus… unfassbar.


Das kommt von dem Mittel, was du eingefüllt hast und der Reaktion darauf mit dem Kupfer.
Das sieht immer so aus, bis irgendwann kein Kupfer mehr drin ist. 


oldsql.Triso schrieb:


> Nun die Frage der Fragen: reicht das oder sollte ich nochmal mit der Kalklösung durch?


Einmal hätte auch bereits ausgereicht.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (27. Dezember 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Das kommt von dem Mittel, was du eingefüllt hast und der Reaktion darauf mit dem Kupfer.
> Das sieht immer so aus, bis irgendwann kein Kupfer mehr drin ist.


🤣🤣🤣


IICARUS schrieb:


> Einmal hätte auch bereits ausgereicht.


Naja… make it right the first time ist halt nicht immer so 😅


----------



## oldsql.Triso (28. Dezember 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



So erstmal die Radis und das PSU vorbereitet bzw. eingesetzt. Mainboard ist mit M2 und RAM bestückt. Warte jetzt noch auf die Heatsink und die Standfüße. Dann gehts los.

Beim alten wird dann das Wasser abgelassen, CPU, Kühler und Grafikkarte ausgebaut und beim neuen verbaut. 

Bin gerade noch am grübeln wie ich am besten verschlauche, aber erstmal abwarten. Bald hoffentlich mehr Bilder.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (29. Dezember 2022)

Wieder kleiner Rückschlag:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Barrow-Ding passt so nicht, da es anscheinend nur für DDC-Pumpen ohne PWM-Steuerung ist (was nicht drin stand). Ich denke ich werde die Ecke einfach größer feilen, weil ich sonst nichts passendes finde.

Das ist ein Much hier 😅


----------



## IICARUS (29. Dezember 2022)

Wie sagt man so schön... was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht.


----------



## Lios Nudin (29. Dezember 2022)

Auch noch eine Möglichkeit:









						Pumpengehäuse B-DDC-ITN-COV-BK
					

Aluminiumgehäuse für DDC Pumpen (z B zur Montage an Bykski Distro Plates)




					ezmodding.com


----------



## oldsql.Triso (29. Dezember 2022)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Wie sagt man so schön... was nicht passt, wird passend gemacht.


Ja was will man machen 😅


Lios Nudin schrieb:


> Auch noch eine Möglichkeit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die sieht exakt so aus wie die von Barrow. Wichtig wäre zu wissen wie breit die Öffnung ist. Aber egal, das feile ich mir zurecht.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (29. Dezember 2022)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nicht schön, aber selten. Habe aber schon einen Freund angefragt der mir das EKWB Teil pro Seite um 2mm maschinell runter schleift. Wird dann aber erst im neuen Jahr was.


----------



## IICARUS (29. Dezember 2022)

Ist doch gut so, lass es so.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (30. Dezember 2022)

So die Standfüße sind auch fast fertig:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Fürs Kleine System habe ich mir mal von Corsair das Teil gekauft zum Prüfen der Dichtigkeit. Quasi Druckmesser.

Gerade am schauen wie ich am besten verschlauche und das wird ne echt enge Kiste 😅





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Denke vom Reservoir Out zum IN der CPU, vom OUT in den oberen Teil des seitlichen Radis, vom unteren zum inneren Anschluss (zum Mainboard hin) des unteren Radis und vom äußeren Anschluss unten in die Graka rein und vom oberen in den IN des Reservoirs.

Viele andere Optionen hat man da nicht. Merke aber das ich so 1,5cm Extender fehlen um zum Beispiel ein verlegen übereinander zu realisieren. 3cm inklusive Winkel bzw. normalen Anschluss ist zu knapp zum NT hin.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (3. Januar 2023)

Und täglich schmerzt der Rüssel mir: Probleme über Probleme. Wollte mal vorm Zusammenbau die Einzelteile auf Dichtigkeit prüfen. Das kam beim Reservoir nach 20min raus mit Pumpe und Blindstopfen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und mit den CoolStream PE fang ich gar nicht erst an. Da pfeift es regelrecht raus.

Beim nagelneuen XSPC fällt die Luft aber auch ab.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Januar 2023)

Ja kenne ich, kannst vergessen dieses ganze messen. 
Dasselbe hatte ich auch mit meiner Pumpe.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit meinem Monoblock war es auch nicht anders.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit meinem Monoblock habe ich dann einen sehr kurzen Schlauch verwendet und X verschiedene Dichtungen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Irgendwann meinte dann mein Messgerät, es ist dicht.
Im verbauten Zustand konnte ich mich dann endgültig davon überzeugen.

Daher war mir mit der Pumpe auch bekannt, dass dieses Messen ggf. Murks ist.
Aus diesem Grund teste ich die neuen verbauten Pumpen dann zwischen Rechner und meinem Mora auf Dichtigkeit.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Diese Methode nennt sich... einfach laufen lassen und ab und zu mit einem Zewa abwischen und schauen, ob was feucht ist. Mein Monoblock und auch meine neue Pumpe mit Aufsatz waren verbaut dicht und zuvor hatte das Gerät immer eine Undichtigkeit ausgegeben.

Mir ist ein Bericht bekannt, wo jemand bei Aquacomputer anfragte, wieso sein Messgerät (Druckmesser) immer eine Undichtigkeit ausgeben würde und da meinte der Support dazu... "Luft ist feiner als Wasser und sucht sich immer seinen Weg", was aber nicht bedeutet, dass es mit Wasser dann undicht sein muss.

Zuvor hatte ich kein Messgerät und meine Methode war immer alles schön mit Zewa auszustopfen und beim Befüllen direkt schauen, ob was undicht ist. Mit Zewa lässt sich dieses sehr gut sehen, wenn das Papier feuchte Rückstände aufzeigt.

Ich nutze diesen Drucktest daher nicht mehr. Dieses LEAKSHIELD von Aquacomputer kaufe ich mir auch aus diesem Grund nicht, denn in solch einem Fall würde es mich nur unnötig verrückt machen.

Beim Befüllen ist wichtig, dass nur die Pumpe mit Spannung versorgt wird, damit falls doch was undicht sein sollte, Hardware einfach getrocknet werden kann und kein Schaden nimmt. Ansonsten alles schön ausstopfen, falls doch Wasser tropfen oder auslaufen sollte.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Da ich dein Aufbau nicht selbst einsehen kann... alle meine Angaben ohne Gewahr! *
Daher musst du dieses selbst einschätzen können und ein Risiko einer Undichtigkeit kann mit einem Umbau nie ganz ausgeschlossen werden. Hatte auch schon Undichtigkeiten, weil ein Anschluss noch nicht fest genug angezogen war oder ich sogar mal eine Verschlussschraube vergessen hatte.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (3. Januar 2023)

Ich wollte jetzt mal einfach das Reservoir mit destilliertem Wasser füllen und schauen was passiert. Beim Radiator auch, weil der definitiv pfeift. Also entweder habe ich beim Spülen was falsch gemacht oder der gebrauchte ist einfach Schrott gewesen.

Werde auch mal den Radiator wo es richtig pfeift in destilliertes Wasser tauchen und schauen ob da Blasen hoch kommen, aber bei dem bin ich mir sicher, dass der kernschrott ist. Mal zu EK schicken und schauen was die sagen. Rechnung von dem Ding habe ich ja. Optisch sieht der tadellos aus.


----------



## Richu006 (3. Januar 2023)

Also beim ekwb dr drop dtucktester, muss mann auch aufpassen, dass nicht der tester selbst undicht ist.

Ich habe bei meinem neuen Build auch so getestet. Und hatte leichten druckverlust.

Habe dann gemerkt dass vorallem das drehbare fitting direkt vorne am dr drop etwas undicht war. 
Immer wenn mann etwas daran bewegt hat, ging Luft raus. 

Dann das Teil gegen ein normales nicht drehbares fitting getauscht und mein Rechner war 30 min lamg ohne druckverlust.

Denke prinzipiell das drehbare fittinge, und offset fittinge etc. Immer die ersten "schuldigen" sind was lecks angeht.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (3. Januar 2023)

Richu006 schrieb:


> Also beim ekwb dr drop dtucktester, muss mann auch aufpassen, dass nicht der tester selbst undicht ist.
> 
> Ich habe bei meinem neuen Build auch so getestet. Und hatte leichten druckverlust.
> 
> ...



Mit den Fittingen habe ich in meinem aktuellen Wakü-Build keinerlei Probleme. Wie gesagt werde ich jetzt einfach mal destilliertes Wasser in die AGB-Kombo packen und schauen was passiert.

Beim einen Radiator bin ich sicher, dass da eine der Pipes im Arsch ist, weil man hört ja die Luft regelrecht entweichen irgendwo. Vielleicht tunke ich den mal mit geschlossenen Anschlüssen in destilliertes Wasser und schau wo Blasen kommen.

Der XSPC ist nagelneu, daher denke ich, dass eher dieser Druckmesser nicht ganz astrein ist. Auch verstehe ich nicht wozu da ein Hahn dran ist, wenn man diesen nicht schließen kann. Selbst wenn ich die Schraube löse, passiert da nichts.

@IICARUS 
Übrigens gute Idee. Ich kann mir ja ne kleine Loop zum Testen bauen mit der Pumpe. Hab jetzt aber erstmal Wasser eingefüllt und lass die jetzt mal unter Küchenpapier liegen und schau obs erstmal ohne Druck dicht ist.


----------



## IICARUS (3. Januar 2023)

Bei mir war der Druckverlust immer am Schlauch vom Druckprüfer der abgeht. Mit Verschlussschraube war der Tester dicht.

Aber Radiator der Pfeift hört sich  auch nicht so gut an. Das Prüfen unter Wasser ist auch eine gute Idee.

Mit den Anschlüsse auch auf die Dichtung achten. Mit einem Anschluss lag die Dichtung im Karton, da sie wohl abgefallen war und mit zwei neue Tüllen waren die Dichtung von anfang an nicht dicht. Hatte selbst noch Dichtungen da und mit meiner Dichtung war dann alles in Ordnung.

Aber diese besagten Tüllen waren auch recht günstig. Mit Schraubanschlüsse hatte ich noch keine Probleme, bis auf die eine wo ich nicht merkte das die Dichtung nicht drauf war.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (3. Januar 2023)

Den Hahn sollte man schließen (können), nachdem man Druck aufgebaut hat, denn die beiligenden Pumpen bei solchen Testern (oder auch nur die Verbindung zu diesen) ist in aller Regel nicht dauerhaft dicht.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (3. Januar 2023)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Den Hahn sollte man schließen (können), nachdem man Druck aufgebaut hat, denn die beiligenden Pumpen bei solchen Testern (oder auch nur die Verbindung zu diesen) ist in aller Regel nicht dauerhaft dicht.



Hab jetzt ne Zange rangehalten (Hahn vorher abgeschraubt), dann hats einmal geruckt und schon liefs geschmeidig. Wie gesagt probiere ich erstmal die allgemeine Dichtigkeit mit eingefüllten Wasser und dann eintauchen.


----------



## Sniperxxxcool (3. Januar 2023)

PCGH_Torsten schrieb:


> Den Hahn sollte man schließen (können), nachdem man Druck aufgebaut hat, denn die beiligenden Pumpen bei solchen Testern (oder auch nur die Verbindung zu diesen) ist in aller Regel nicht dauerhaft dicht.


Allerdings. 

Und wenn hier zugedreht wird, dann ist das Ganze auch dicht. Zumindest klappt das bei meinem Barrow Tester problemlos. Auch wenn ich die gesamte Wakü ( 4 DDC + 5 Kühler + 2 Mora ) auf einmal prüfe.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (4. Januar 2023)

So ich glaube der mögliche Fehler ist gefunden - die Anschlüsse vom Radi. Hab das Gestell drum herum mal entfernt um direkt einen Blindstopfen und den Messer drauf zu hauen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich warte jetzt mal ne Stunde ab und schau was Phase ist. Da ist jetzt noch Wasser drin und daher kann es sein dass es eine leichte Abweichung gibt, aber es pfeift schonmal nicht mehr.

Wie heißen die Anschlussschrauben am Radiator? Finde auf der EK-Seite jetzt erstmal nichts. 
EDIT: Ports heißen die.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (Dienstag um 18:05)

So neue Ports sind angekommen, angeschraubt und siehe da: verliert keine Luft. Soweit so schlecht 🤣.

Nun wollte ich mal ein Testfit machen für die Verschlauchung und siehe da: um ca 1-2mm vermessen. Ich kann den seitlichen Radiator nur mit den Anschlüssen in Richtung Netzteil verlegen. Wäre auch von der Verschlauchung her super:

Reservoir/Pumpe OUT in IN der CPU, zum seitlichen Radiator (mit Verlängerung von der Höhe her fast waagerecht), vom unteren seitlichen fast gerade runter in den SLIM, dann seitlich rüber zum IN der VGA (unten)  und vom VGA OUT zum IN ins Reservoir. Nicht ideal aber für die Verschlauchung eben super clean.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ohne Anschluss vom Schlauch.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier mit.

Soll ich einfach die paar Millimeter rein drücken ins NT oder lieber was anders suchen? Gibt es schmalere Anschlüsse vllt?

Mittlerweile könnte man fast super mit Hardtubes und guten Bögen arbeiten, aber das ist glaube fürs erste Mal ne Nummer zu "klein". Nervt mich gerade etwas.

Oder einen schmaleren 240er Radiator für die Seite suchen. Oder schmale Lüfter, dass ich mit geringeren Offsetstück arbeiten kann.


----------



## IICARUS (Dienstag um 19:08)

Lass doch so, passt, sitzt und wackelt... 
Ist ja ein drehbarer Winkel, daher  zunächst zu dir hindrehen, Schlauch drauf drehen und dann wieder in Position hindrehen. 

Mit Hardtube würdest du da nicht hinkommen. Denn der Radius mit dem Hardtube wird größer als mit dem Adapter ausfallen. Hier müsstest du immer noch ein Adapter dran haben müssen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (Dienstag um 20:11)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Lass doch so, passt, sitzt und wackelt...
> Ist ja ein drehbarer Winkel, daher  zunächst zu dir hindrehen, Schlauch drauf drehen und dann wieder in Position hindrehen.
> 
> Mit Hardtube würdest du da nicht hinkommen. Denn der Radius mit dem Hardtube wird größer als mit dem Adapter ausfallen. Hier müsstest du immer noch ein Adapter dran haben müssen.



Ich dachte eher daran direkt vom Radi den Bogen zu machen.


----------



## IICARUS (Dienstag um 20:20)

Bekommst du nicht hin, du kannst kein Hardtube so eng biegen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die mittlere Röhre (90° gebogen) wollte ich für diesen Teil verwenden.
Bin aber dann nicht damit hingekommen und musste doch noch zwei Adapter verwenden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Es kommt noch dazu, dass du neben Lüfter mit Verlängerungen oder Adapter arbeiten musst. Denn der Anschluss würde neben dem Lüfter auch nicht passen. Bedenke, dass in meinem Fall 13 mm Röhren zum Einsatz kommen und dickere Röhren noch eine dickere Überwurfmutter am Anschluss haben.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit meinem neuen Temperatursensor musste ich auch darunter bleiben. Auf beide Bild sieht man es jetzt nicht so genau, aber im oberen Teil mit der Verlängerung habe ich zum Lüfter vielleicht nur noch etwa 2 mm Platz.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_(Das obere Bild ist ohne Temperatursensor, das Bild darunter ist mit Temperatursensor.)_


----------



## Sinusspass (Dienstag um 20:42)

Doch, mit etwas zu wenig Temperatur und einer Stauchung bekommt man beinahe 90°-Bögen hin. Sieht zwar hässlich aus, geht aber. Und die Stauchung ist schwach gegen Zugspannung und fast immer eine saubere Sollbruchstelle. Damit da etwas passiert, muss man aber schon grobe Gewalt ausüben. Bei dem, was man in einer Wakü für gewöhnlich an Kräften hat, muss man sich keinen Kopf um sowas machen.


----------



## IICARUS (Dienstag um 20:44)

Habe ich noch nie sauber hinbekommen, dann knickt das Rohr seitlich etwas unschön ein und bekommt seitlich Nasen. Ist mir schon ungewollt passiert, wenn ich die Röhre noch nicht warm genug hatte und zu früh gebogen habe.

Ich habe zwei Schablonen zum Biegen.
Mit diesen hier bekomme ich schön Biegungen hin, aber der Radius wird dabei etwas größer.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Mit diesem Tool kann ich die Röhren etwas enger biegen, habe aber keinen festen Punkt und muss zum Teil optisch den Winkel bestimmen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinusspass (Dienstag um 20:49)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Habe ich noch nie sauber hinbekommen, dann knickt das Rohr seitlich etwas unschön ein und bekommt seitlich Nasen. Ist mir schon ungewollt passiert, wenn ich die Röhre noch nicht warm genug hatte und zu früh gebogen habe.


Genau das meine ich. Sieht hässlich aus, sorgt aber für engere Biegungen. In einem Build, wo es auf so etwas ankommt und man es eh nicht sieht, wäre es mir persönlich egal.


----------



## IICARUS (Dienstag um 20:50)

Sinusspass schrieb:


> Sieht zwar hässlich aus, geht aber.


Wäre nichts für mich, eine Röhre muss schön sauber gebogen sein.
Dann nehme ich lieber Adapter, um gewisse Schwierigkeiten schöner zu überwinden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sinusspass schrieb:


> In einem Build, wo es auf so etwas ankommt und man es eh nicht sieht, wäre es mir persönlich egal.


In diesem Bereich habe ich Schlauch verbaut. 
Einfacher geht fast gar nicht.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sinusspass (Dienstag um 21:16)

Ja, Schlauch und/oder Adapter haben aber ihre Schwächen, einmal beim Bogenradius, ein ander mal bei der Variabilität. (Falsch) Gebogene Hardtubes können das im Grunde beides abdecken.


----------



## Sesambrötchen (Dienstag um 22:57)

Was hast du denn für Schlauch?
Eine Schlauchtülle wäre auch eine Option, die bauen im Durchmesser nicht so stark auf wie eine Überwurfmutter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab welche im einsatz. Ganz Professionell gesichert mit Kabelbindern   
Bisher nie Probleme gehabt.


----------



## IICARUS (Mittwoch um 00:34)

Zum Mora hin habe ich auch Kabelbinder auf 13 mm Tüllen verwendet.
Schlauch ist aber nur 16/10.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (Mittwoch um 09:23)

Sesambrötchen schrieb:


> Was hast du denn für Schlauch?
> Eine Schlauchtülle wäre auch eine Option, die bauen im Durchmesser nicht so stark auf wie eine Überwurfmutter.
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist eine gute Idee. Wie heißen diese "einfachen" Anschlüsse. Bräuchte ja nur einen für dieses Thema.

 EK Water Blocks EK-Tube ZMT Schlauch 16/10 mm ist der Schlauch den ich damals gekauft habe. Hatte mir jetzt Fittinge gekauft von EK-Quantum Torque 6-Pack STC 10/16 - Black gekauft und die passen gar nicht. Also kriege die nicht richtig rauf gedreht.


----------



## IICARUS (Mittwoch um 12:03)

Sind ganz normale Tüllen. Hier muss nur den inneren Masse vom Schlauch beachten. 

Für 16/10 Schlauch normalerweise 10mm. Habe aber auch schon 13mm verwendet. Aber dann muss der Schlauch etwas warm gemacht werden und geht sehr schwer drauf. Ist daher nur für Positionen geeignet die gut erreichbar sind.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (Mittwoch um 18:36)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Sind ganz normale Tüllen. Hier muss nur den inneren Masse vom Schlauch beachten.
> 
> Für 16/10 Schlauch normalerweise 10mm. Habe aber auch schon 13mm verwendet. Aber dann muss der Schlauch etwas warm gemacht werden und geht sehr schwer drauf. Ist daher nur für Positionen geeignet die gut erreichbar sind.


Schlauch kann man ja abmessen und vorher drauf schnallen und dann verschrauben. Das wäre nicht das Problem.


----------



## IICARUS (Mittwoch um 18:43)

Hatte schon Tüllen, da konnte ich direkt den Schlauch draufmachen und danach erst verschrauben, hatte aber auch Schlauch intern, wo ich direkt drauf machen muss, weil dann nichts mehr mit festschrauben inkl. der Tülle möglich ist.

Musst daher selbst deine eigenen Erfahrungen machen und entsprechend nach eigenem Ermessen handeln.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (Gestern um 11:13)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Hatte schon Tüllen, da konnte ich direkt den Schlauch draufmachen und danach erst verschrauben, hatte aber auch Schlauch intern, wo ich direkt drauf machen muss, weil dann nichts mehr mit festschrauben inkl. der Tülle möglich ist.
> 
> Musst daher selbst deine eigenen Erfahrungen machen und entsprechend nach eigenem Ermessen handeln.



Die EK-HFB Fitting 10mm sind aktuell out of stock. Kann man die EK-Offsets mit "Tüllen" von von Alphacool kombinieren? Bei Caseking sind die hier verfügbar und sehen sehr schmal aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ansonsten eher diese dicken Kollegen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## IICARUS (Gestern um 11:44)

Tüllen kannst kombinieren wie du möchtest und du solltest immer Kabelbinder oder Schlauchschellen mit verwenden. Die dickeren von EK sind 13 mm und die anderen 10 mm. Dementsprechend wird der Schlauch auch auf dem 13 mm schwerer draufgehen. Der Anschluss hat aber immer 10 mm mit 1/4 Zollgewinde, daher spielt es keine Rolle ob 13 mm oder 10  mm Tülle.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (Gestern um 16:26)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Tüllen kannst kombinieren wie du möchtest und du solltest immer Kabelbinder oder Schlauchschellen mit verwenden. Die dickeren von EK sind 13 mm und die anderen 10 mm. Dementsprechend wird der Schlauch auch auf dem 13 mm schwerer draufgehen. Der Anschluss hat aber immer 10 mm mit 1/4 Zollgewinde, daher spielt es keine Rolle ob 13 mm oder 10  mm Tülle.



Die EK Offsets sind Alu und das Zeug von Alphacool ist Messing. Das zu kombinieren ist doch suboptimal oder? Oder waren das zwei andere Materialien? Hatte ich mal anfangs irgendwo gelesen gehabt.


----------



## IICARUS (Gestern um 16:34)

ALU sollte man im Loop meiden.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (Gestern um 18:28)

IICARUS schrieb:


> ALU sollte man im Loop meiden.


Ist EK Fittinge etc nicht alle Alu?


----------



## IICARUS (Gestern um 18:32)

Laut Produktbeschreibung verstehe ich es so, dass die Röhre, wo das Wasser hindurchfließt, aus Messing ist und nur der Ring zum Festdrehen aus Aluminium ist.








						EK-HFB Fitting 10mm - Black
					

EK-HFB Fitting (High Flow Barb)  is a soft-tube barb fitting, designed for use with flexible soft tubing  such as PVC, EPDM, Norprene, silicone or any other type of compatible  flexible tube.




					www.ekwb.com
				




In diesem Sinn wäre es dann in Ordnung, weil es nur auf den Durchfluss ankommt, wo das Wasser hindurchfließt. Es gibt aber genug Tüllen zu kaufen, sodass wenn du dir nicht sicher bist (ich bin es auch nicht) einfach was anderes kaufst. Oder einfach mal EK anschreiben und nachfragen.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (Heute um 09:11)

IICARUS schrieb:


> Laut Produktbeschreibung verstehe ich es so, dass die Röhre, wo das Wasser hindurchfließt, aus Messing ist und nur der Ring zum Festdrehen aus Aluminium ist.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Achso das kann sein. Dann schau ich mal wie das bei den Offsets ist. Hatte nur nach Material geschaut und da stand Alu und bei den anderen Brass/Messing. Na ich hab erstmal bestellt und warte bis die beiden Tüllen kommen und dann gehts weiter.


----------

